# Lady Dior clubhouse



## glamourity7

Hi all , 

Taking inspiration from other boards, I thought it would be a good idea if there was one place for everyone to post about this classic bag. People could post pictures and ask questions regarding the Lady Dior. 

I will post pictures of the one I tried in Selfridges later but please go ahead and start sharing !


----------



## glamourity7

Sharing the bag I tried on (didn't buy it and regret it) 

Anyone else want to share ? Any bags form the new collection ?


----------



## Ramai

glamourity7 said:


> Sharing the bag I tried on (didn't buy it and regret it)
> 
> Anyone else want to share ? Any bags form the new collection ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3858178
> View attachment 3858179


Saw it at the boutique today. Lovely red[emoji534]


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

That scarlet red is tdf


----------



## LVoe4DB

Walked away from this one but I might give in soon [emoji7][emoji173]


----------



## glamourity7

I would go back ..such a cute piece !


----------



## LVoe4DB

glamourity7 said:


> I would go back ..such a cute piece !


Haha, yes, I wonder how I could leave her then... Been thinking about her every day since... but I'm saving now to go and get her [emoji7][emoji173]


----------



## LVoe4DB

glamourity7 said:


> Sharing the bag I tried on (didn't buy it and regret it)
> 
> Anyone else want to share ? Any bags form the new collection ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3858178
> View attachment 3858179


Did you go back for her? She's stunning [emoji173]


----------



## glamourity7

Do let us know when you get her ! 

No, that was the only piece left and , unsurprisingly, she is gone now. I didn’t want to buy the bag just because it was the only one left - I wanted to make sure I loved it.


----------



## carebearz

glamourity7 said:


> Sharing the bag I tried on (didn't buy it and regret it)
> 
> Anyone else want to share ? Any bags form the new collection ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3858178
> View attachment 3858179



Love this red! I've only seen a sim iliad red in the soft pebbled version, is this colour permanent in lambskin?


----------



## glamourity7

carebearz said:


> Love this red! I've only seen a sim iliad red in the soft pebbled version, is this colour permanent in lambskin?



No it isn’t - it was a seasonal colour. That was the only left apparently, and it’s gone now.


----------



## LVoe4DB

glamourity7 said:


> Do let us know when you get her !
> 
> No, that was the only piece left and , unsurprisingly, she is gone now. I didn’t want to buy the bag just because it was the only one left - I wanted to make sure I loved it.


I'm sorry that she's gone, but maybe there's another beautiful bag just waiting for you now [emoji177][emoji11] And I totally get why you didn't buy her then!

Will show a picture when I get her, but you'll have to wait a little - just like me [emoji8]


----------



## Francis T

Got my first Dior bag...so in love [emoji7]


----------



## goldenfountain

Thanks for creating a clubhouse for the Lady  she and the Chanel medium classic flap are my 2 most iconic bags that i'll never let go in my collection. Mine's the classic timeless model carried by Lady Diana (one with the zipper), size medium.

Sharing a photo of mine, worn with the J'adior kitten heel slingbacks.


----------



## glamourity7

Congratulations Francis , such a  lovely bag !

As is yours Golden. A Lady clubhouse was definitely overdue ! Hopefully I shall join in with my own soon.


----------



## LVoe4DB

Francis T said:


> Got my first Dior bag...so in love [emoji7]
> View attachment 3878223


Congrats, she's absolutely gorgeous [emoji7][emoji177]


----------



## LVoe4DB

goldenfountain said:


> Thanks for creating a clubhouse for the Lady [emoji2] she and the Chanel medium classic flap are my 2 most iconic bags that i'll never let go in my collection. Mine's the classic timeless model carried by Lady Diana (one with the zipper), size medium.
> 
> Sharing a photo of mine, worn with the J'adior kitten heel slingbacks.


Perfection [emoji175] And I agree: love this Lady Dior Clubhouse [emoji11]


----------



## Laduc

Francis T said:


> Got my first Dior bag...so in love [emoji7]
> View attachment 3878223


Congratulations, she is beautiful


----------



## goldenfountain

LVoe4DB said:


> Perfection [emoji175] And I agree: love this Lady Dior Clubhouse [emoji11]


thanks for the kind words


----------



## Havanese 28

goldenfountain said:


> Thanks for creating a clubhouse for the Lady  she and the Chanel medium classic flap are my 2 most iconic bags that i'll never let go in my collection. Mine's the classic timeless model carried by Lady Diana (one with the zipper), size medium.
> 
> Sharing a photo of mine, worn with the J'adior kitten heel slingbacks.


Looks amazing!  I have the same bag, and I agree with you, it’s so beautiful, classic and iconic.  It is a forever bag for me as well!


----------



## goldenfountain

Havanese 28 said:


> Looks amazing!  I have the same bag, and I agree with you, it’s so beautiful, classic and iconic.  It is a forever bag for me as well!


Thanks!!! Don't know if you recall but I really appreciated your advice in getting the Lady with GHW  loving the yellow gold and will never be bored with it!


----------



## kristine Basco

Does anyone know the strap drop length on the chain strap for the mini lady Dior? Also are the thin leather straps adjustable?


----------



## LVoe4DB

I finally got my very first Dior bag and it was such a tough decision between black and red [emoji11] I finally got her in red [emoji173]


----------



## rk4265

I've wanted an exotic for so long! But was very very picky. Finally found my hg! Here she is with her siblings


----------



## averagejoe

rk4265 said:


> I've wanted an exotic for so long! But was very very picky. Finally found my hg! Here she is with her siblings


WHOA! This is one stunning exotic! Congratulations!


----------



## rk4265

averagejoe said:


> WHOA! This is one stunning exotic! Congratulations!


Thank you.


----------



## tangyuangege

Finally i got my LADY! Yay~


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

tangyuangege said:


> View attachment 3963126
> 
> 
> Finally i got my LADY! Yay~


GEORG!!!!! I love the rose des vents necklace as well. Very timely for the lunar new year!


----------



## averagejoe

tangyuangege said:


> View attachment 3963126
> 
> 
> Finally i got my LADY! Yay~


I just saw that Rose des Vents yesterday on the internet and was thinking of how beautiful the intense red looks against the rose gold, and now I see it here too. Gorgeous!

The Lady Dior in studded red is to die for!


----------



## YBcozYnot

Hi,
Oh I love this thread and I’d like to share too. Here is my long-in-wishlist Lady Dior.


----------



## tangyuangege

shoesshoeshoes said:


> GEORG!!!!! I love the rose des vents necklace as well. Very timely for the lunar new year!



Thank you


----------



## tangyuangege

averagejoe said:


> I just saw that Rose des Vents yesterday on the internet and was thinking of how beautiful the intense red looks against the rose gold, and now I see it here too. Gorgeous!
> 
> The Lady Dior in studded red is to die for!



Thanks dear! I’m so happy to have them


----------



## tangyuangege

YBcozYnot said:


> Hi,
> Oh I love this thread and I’d like to share too. Here is my long-in-wishlist Lady Dior.



Wow this is gorgeous! May I know the name/code of the color?


----------



## YBcozYnot

tangyuangege said:


> Wow this is gorgeous! May I know the name/code of the color?


Hello,
I just have a feeling that you’re referring a different bag. Otherwise, the photo was not taken well enough?
My LD is actually in black lambskin with GHW, typically classic.
Thank you.


----------



## ElleChanel178

This thread is perfection! Allow me to share my Lady Dior python mini! I absolutely love this bag!


----------



## averagejoe

ElleChanel178 said:


> This thread is perfection! Allow me to share my Lady Dior python mini! I absolutely love this bag!


I love it! Also loving those sandals! They go perfectly with your Lady Dior!


----------



## Candacex

Love this thread! With my beauty in rose poudre


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Candacex said:


> Love this thread! With my beauty in rose poudre



Gorgeous love RP!


----------



## candypoo

Cannot bring myself to remove all the protective stickers just yet


----------



## Laduc

candypoo said:


> Cannot bring myself to remove all the protective stickers just yet
> View attachment 3975199


How beautiful Congratulations on your Lady. It took me a week until I removed all stickers


----------



## LVoe4DB

candypoo said:


> Cannot bring myself to remove all the protective stickers just yet [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3975199


I can absolutely relate to you [emoji6] However, don't wait too long! I've seen an LV bag  (Favourite) on which the owner kept the protective sticker for fear of getting scratches and the metal bubbled / reacted underneath it! Sadly, she couldn't undo the effect... So I'd say: go for it and tear them off (mind you, it took me 2.5 weeks myself [emoji23] ) [emoji8]


----------



## pursegirl789

My First Lady Dior in rose poudre, so pretty that I worry to use it as it’s so light in colour.


----------



## candypoo

Laduc said:


> How beautiful Congratulations on your Lady. It took me a week until I removed all stickers





LVoe4DB said:


> I can absolutely relate to you [emoji6] However, don't wait too long! I've seen an LV bag  (Favourite) on which the owner kept the protective sticker for fear of getting scratches and the metal bubbled / reacted underneath it! Sadly, she couldn't undo the effect... So I'd say: go for it and tear them off (mind you, it took me 2.5 weeks myself [emoji23] ) [emoji8]



Hahah ok finally removed them already!!!


----------



## candypoo

pursegirl789 said:


> My First Lady Dior in rose poudre, so pretty that I worry to use it as it’s so light in colour.
> View attachment 3975487
> View attachment 3975488


Love love your mitzah


----------



## luckybunny

pursegirl789 said:


> My First Lady Dior in rose poudre, so pretty that I worry to use it as it’s so light in colour.
> View attachment 3975487
> View attachment 3975488


So beautiful! Reminds me of ballet slippers. [emoji7]


----------



## LVoe4DB

candypoo said:


> Hahah ok finally removed them already!!!


[emoji23][emoji11][emoji11][emoji11]


----------



## VernisCerise

Received this beauty today [emoji173]️


----------



## averagejoe

VernisCerise said:


> Received this beauty today [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3977114


Love the colour!


----------



## stylin76

beautiful


----------



## VernisCerise

averagejoe said:


> Love the colour!



Thank you!


----------



## Neospecies

VernisCerise said:


> Received this beauty today [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3977114



Such gorgeous red!!


----------



## tutu2008

VernisCerise said:


> Received this beauty today [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3977114


Congratulations! You're going to love carrying this beauty for sure! Dressed up with a black dress...Dressed casual with blue jeans and a white top... Don't limit yourself! Love!


----------



## tutu2008

pursegirl789 said:


> My First Lady Dior in rose poudre, so pretty that I worry to use it as it’s so light in colour.
> View attachment 3975487
> View attachment 3975488


Gorgeous! Did you find that they are selling their Dior bags with the scarves on the handles now because they are in season, or did you choose your own scarf to purchase separately and attach? I'm really liking the look, and am seeing it more often now.


----------



## LVoe4DB

VernisCerise said:


> Received this beauty today [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3977114


Congrats!!  You're my bag twin now [emoji173] Isn't the colour just stunning?


----------



## VernisCerise

Neospecies said:


> Such gorgeous red!!


Thank you, I love it!



tutu2008 said:


> Congratulations! You're going to love carrying this beauty for sure! Dressed up with a black dress...Dressed casual with blue jeans and a white top... Don't limit yourself! Love!



Thanks a lot! I can see it even looking great with leather jacket.



LVoe4DB said:


> Congrats!!  You're my bag twin now [emoji173] Isn't the colour just stunning?



Yay for twins! It’s such a nice red. How are you enjoying your bag?


----------



## LVoe4DB

VernisCerise said:


> Thank you, I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot! I can see it even looking great with leather jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for twins! It’s such a nice red. How are you enjoying your bag?


I absolutely [emoji173] her! And I'm sure you'll, too [emoji8]
When I took her out I got so many compliments for her and even my husband, who's not into lux at all, loved her at first sight. That really means something [emoji8]


----------



## VernisCerise

LVoe4DB said:


> I absolutely [emoji173] her! And I'm sure you'll, too [emoji8]
> When I took her out I got so many compliments for her and even my husband, who's not into lux at all, loved her at first sight. That really means something [emoji8]



My husband loved it too. He helped me pick the size as well.


----------



## ohmyjessah

My first ever Dior bag ! Obsessed with it so much and I love the grey... I swear Dior does the most amazing greys. Especially since it changes tones in the light. For those in Canada the bag is $4500.00 (plus 13% tax) bringing the total to $5085.00. When you buy the Lady Dior the charms are considered a gift with purchase.


----------



## Laduc

ohmyjessah said:


> My first ever Dior bag ! Obsessed with it so much and I love the grey... I swear Dior does the most amazing greys. Especially since it changes tones in the light. For those in Canada the bag is $4500.00 (plus 13% tax) bringing the total to $5085.00. When you buy the Lady Dior the charms are considered a gift with purchase.
> 
> View attachment 3979318
> 
> View attachment 3979317
> 
> View attachment 3979316
> View attachment 3979315
> View attachment 3979314
> View attachment 3979313
> View attachment 3979312
> View attachment 3979311


Congratulations . She is so beautiful


----------



## Venessa84

Totally missed that there’s a club for the Lady Dior. Here’s my medium in red...


----------



## fdc

yoyotomatoe said:


> Gorgeous love RP!



Lovely bag! I'm thinking about getting this bag too. Did you get any color transfer since this is a light color? 
Thanks.


----------



## fdc

Candacex said:


> Love this thread! With my beauty in rose poudre


Lovely bag! Did you get any color transfer since this is a light color?
Thanks!


----------



## Candacex

fdc said:


> Lovely bag! Did you get any color transfer since this is a light color?
> Thanks!


I baby her quite a bit as I want to keep her in perfect condition. She doesn’t go out much so no color transfer.


----------



## CrazyCool01

LVoe4DB said:


> Congrats!!  You're my bag twin now [emoji173] Isn't the colour just stunning?



Woooow [emoji4][emoji173]️ love love [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ is that lambskin please


----------



## averagejoe

CrazyCool01 said:


> Woooow [emoji4][emoji173]️ love love [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ is that lambskin please


Yes, it is lambskin


----------



## LVoe4DB

CrazyCool01 said:


> Woooow [emoji4][emoji173]️ love love [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ is that lambskin please


Yes, it is! It's so soft to the touch that I fell in love immediately [emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## May Loh

Am thinking of getting a medium LD. Is the bag heavy?


----------



## averagejoe

May Loh said:


> Am thinking of getting a medium LD. Is the bag heavy?


I don't think it's common for people to complain about the weight of the Lady Dior. We don't hear that at all here. I personally don't think it's heavy, but then again my men's bags usually weigh a lot more than purses so it's hard for me to judge.


----------



## Venessa84

May Loh said:


> Am thinking of getting a medium LD. Is the bag heavy?



I have a medium in lambskin and it is not heavy at all...very light weight and can be worn for hours with no issue.


----------



## cafecreme15

Hi all! I’m finally getting my first Lady Dior in July when I go to Spain (once you factor in exchange rates, VAT refund, and local tax savings), its $1,000 cheaper to buy there than here in the US. I have been lusting after this bag for a couple of years, but have been prioritizing other acquisitions (mainly Hermes bags), but now I think it's time! I would like to get a classic color, and am torn between the gray and the navy. I’d like to use this bag year round. I thought dior used to make a lighter a gray a few years ago, but none of the boutiques seem to know what I’m talking about when I ask - they all think I mean the pearlescent version (which is not what I’m thinking of). I think I would prefer it if this gray were a shade lighter, but I have been set on the gray for a while. Then I saw the navy which made my heart flutter. What do you all think? Sorry for poor quality pics - the lighting in the boutique was surprisingly bad. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Edited to add: I have a blue agate Hermes Evelyne bag, but no gray bags in my wardrobe.


----------



## averagejoe

cafecreme15 said:


> Hi all! I’m finally getting my first Lady Dior in July when I go to Spain (once you factor in exchange rates, VAT refund, and local tax savings), its $1,000 cheaper to buy there than here in the US. I have been lusting after this bag for a couple of years, but have been prioritizing other acquisitions (mainly Hermes bags), but now I think it's time! I would like to get a classic color, and am torn between the gray and the navy. I’d like to use this bag year round. I thought dior used to make a lighter a gray a few years ago, but none of the boutiques seem to know what I’m talking about when I ask - they all think I mean the pearlescent version (which is not what I’m thinking of). I think I would prefer it if this gray were a shade lighter, but I have been set on the gray for a while. Then I saw the navy which made my heart flutter. What do you all think? Sorry for poor quality pics - the lighting in the boutique was surprisingly bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4377416
> View attachment 4377417
> 
> Edited to add: I have a blue agate Hermes Evelyne bag, but no gray bags in my wardrobe.


Yes, Dior used to make a lighter grey called Mink Grey (Gris Vison). It is a very pretty soft grey but it has silver hardware. If you prefer light gold hardware, then this darker one is better. Besides, the lighter it is, the more easily it shows dirt, so maybe this darker grey is better.

Since you don't have a grey bag, then I suggest getting the grey Lady Dior.


----------



## Venessa84

cafecreme15 said:


> Hi all! I’m finally getting my first Lady Dior in July when I go to Spain (once you factor in exchange rates, VAT refund, and local tax savings), its $1,000 cheaper to buy there than here in the US. I have been lusting after this bag for a couple of years, but have been prioritizing other acquisitions (mainly Hermes bags), but now I think it's time! I would like to get a classic color, and am torn between the gray and the navy. I’d like to use this bag year round. I thought dior used to make a lighter a gray a few years ago, but none of the boutiques seem to know what I’m talking about when I ask - they all think I mean the pearlescent version (which is not what I’m thinking of). I think I would prefer it if this gray were a shade lighter, but I have been set on the gray for a while. Then I saw the navy which made my heart flutter. What do you all think? Sorry for poor quality pics - the lighting in the boutique was surprisingly bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4377416
> View attachment 4377417
> 
> Edited to add: I have a blue agate Hermes Evelyne bag, but no gray bags in my wardrobe.



Agree with AJ. That grey will be perfect for year round and it’s such a beautiful color.


----------



## cafecreme15

averagejoe said:


> Yes, Dior used to make a lighter grey called Mink Grey (Gris Vison). It is a very pretty soft grey but it has silver hardware. If you prefer light gold hardware, then this darker one is better. Besides, the lighter it is, the more easily it shows dirt, so maybe this darker grey is better.
> 
> Since you don't have a grey bag, then I suggest getting the grey Lady Dior.


THANK YOU! I knew you would know AJ. Began to think I was imagining things since no SA remembered this lighter gray. Is that not made anymore? I really liked the silver hardware with it, but the light gold is nice too. Plus I am a slight walking disaster and would worry about color transfer with the lighter gray. Do you think this is less of a concern with the darker gray?



Venessa84 said:


> Agree with AJ. That grey will be perfect for year round and it’s such a beautiful color.


Thanks! Agree this is the more versatile color and would def fill a gap in my wardrobe. I'm just trying to love it as much as I loved the old gray color.


----------



## averagejoe

cafecreme15 said:


> THANK YOU! I knew you would know AJ. Began to think I was imagining things since no SA remembered this lighter gray. Is that not made anymore? I really liked the silver hardware with it, but the light gold is nice too. Plus I am a slight walking disaster and would worry about color transfer with the lighter gray. Do you think this is less of a concern with the darker gray?
> 
> 
> Thanks! Agree this is the more versatile color and would def fill a gap in my wardrobe.


It is less of a concern, but worry-free would be the navy. The good thing, though, is that when the corners scuff, it is harder to see on the lighter grey colour which is closer to the colour of the leather beneath the surface.


----------



## cafecreme15

averagejoe said:


> It is less of a concern, but worry-free would be the navy. The good thing, though, is that when the corners scuff, it is harder to see on the lighter grey colour which is closer to the colour of the leather beneath the surface.


Good point. Dior also said they could "repaint" a bag if needed for color transfer - is this correct?


----------



## luxuryhandbagaddict

cafecreme15 said:


> Hi all! I’m finally getting my first Lady Dior in July when I go to Spain (once you factor in exchange rates, VAT refund, and local tax savings), its $1,000 cheaper to buy there than here in the US. I have been lusting after this bag for a couple of years, but have been prioritizing other acquisitions (mainly Hermes bags), but now I think it's time! I would like to get a classic color, and am torn between the gray and the navy. I’d like to use this bag year round. I thought dior used to make a lighter a gray a few years ago, but none of the boutiques seem to know what I’m talking about when I ask - they all think I mean the pearlescent version (which is not what I’m thinking of). I think I would prefer it if this gray were a shade lighter, but I have been set on the gray for a while. Then I saw the navy which made my heart flutter. What do you all think? Sorry for poor quality pics - the lighting in the boutique was surprisingly bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4377416
> View attachment 4377417
> 
> Edited to add: I have a blue agate Hermes Evelyne bag, but no gray bags in my wardrobe.


I say go with the bag that you know will go with the majority of your clothes! Here’s another option if you were leaning towards the navy. It’s from the new ultra matte collection.


----------



## cafecreme15

Jesssixa said:


> I say go with the bag that you know will go with the majority of your clothes! Here’s another option if you were leaning towards the navy. It’s from the new ultra matte collection.



Wow! This is stunning. Is it the same navy as the classic? And is this lambskin?


----------



## luxuryhandbagaddict

cafecreme15 said:


> Wow! This is stunning. Is it the same navy as the classic? And is this lambskin?


This is in calfskin i believe it is the same shade just a matte version. They also have this line in black , nude , and white. I love how the hardware matches


----------



## cafecreme15

Jesssixa said:


> This is in calfskin i believe it is the same shade just a matte version. They also have this line in black , nude , and white. I love how the hardware matches



It’s beyond cool! Perhaps a bit edgy for me but it’s a fantastic and fresh take on the classic.


----------



## averagejoe

cafecreme15 said:


> Good point. Dior also said they could "repaint" a bag if needed for color transfer - is this correct?


They can, within reason. They have to have the colour of dye available to match your bag. But from my experience, they rather replace parts than redye, such as replacing the handles if they get too scratched. Replacing them guarantees the leather has the exact same look and finish as the original bag. Re-dying can change the finish of the leather and make it feel less luxurious, so they rather replace parts.


----------



## averagejoe

cafecreme15 said:


> It’s beyond cool! Perhaps a bit edgy for me but it’s a fantastic and fresh take on the classic.


The good thing is that the calfskin is more durable, and it has a flap closure so it is easier to get in and out of the bag. I think the lining is suede instead of fabric, too. Can @TraceySH confirm if the lining is suede? Thanks in advance!


----------



## luxuryhandbagaddict

averagejoe said:


> The good thing is that the calfskin is more durable, and it has a flap closure so it is easier to get in and out of the bag. I think the lining is suede instead of fabric, too. Can @TraceySH confirm if the lining is suede? Thanks in advance!


I know i’m not Tracy but the lining is suede. This is from the same collection just a different color.


----------



## averagejoe

Jesssixa said:


> I know i’m not Tracy but the lining is suede. This is from the same collection just a different color.


Thanks for the info and photo! I wish they start making all of the Lady Dior bags like this, with calfskin, a flap closure, and suede lining.


----------



## luxuryhandbagaddict

averagejoe said:


> Thanks for the info and photo! I wish they start making all of the Lady Dior bags like this, with calfskin, a flap closure, and suede lining.


yes in my opinion it’s so much better than the zipper! I think that the new collection and the abc dior all have the flap


----------



## cafecreme15

And the ultra matte doesn’t come in gray, does it? Funny - I would have thought the flap more difficult to get in and out of.


----------



## luxuryhandbagaddict

cafecreme15 said:


> And the ultra matte doesn’t come in gray, does it? Funny - I would have thought the flap more difficult to get in and out of.


The ultra mattes only come in nude, black, white and navy. A grey would’ve looked amazing! I tried both the zipper and the flap and surprisingly the flap is easier. The zipper makes it really hard to get stuff in and out unless you pull on the bag.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Anyone know if new ABCDior bag. Comes in calfskin or is it only lambskin please


----------



## pianolize

CrazyCool01 said:


> Anyone know if new ABCDior bag. Comes in calfskin or is it only lambskin please


I think that's on their website- just looked yesterday. (Can't exactly remember!)


----------



## CrazyCool01

pianolize said:


> I think that's on their website- just looked yesterday. (Can't exactly remember!)



Thanks @pianolize


----------



## Inspir!t

Ramai said:


> Saw it at the boutique today. Lovely red[emoji534]


I really want a Dior in this color! Contemplating whether I should get Diorama or My Lady Dior (which don't have these colors online so I will have to search for them around...)


----------



## BBNJ

This beauty has made my collection complete


----------



## averagejoe

BBNJ said:


> This beauty has made my collection complete
> View attachment 4381478


WOW!


----------



## DoggieBags

BBNJ said:


> This beauty has made my collection complete
> View attachment 4381478


Gorgeous bag! Congrats! I think Dior does the the most intricate embroidered bags of all the top brands.


----------



## Apricots

May Loh said:


> Am thinking of getting a medium LD. Is the bag heavy?


No, it's not a heavy bag.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

fdc said:


> Lovely bag! I'm thinking about getting this bag too. Did you get any color transfer since this is a light color?
> Thanks.


No I’ve never had colour transfer issues with my light bags. But I avoid blue jeans and dark colours with these kinds of bags.


----------



## DoggieBags

Alligator mini Lady Dior


----------



## averagejoe

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4416327
> View attachment 4416326
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alligator mini Lady Dior


Oh my! The beads are stitched on! How exquisite!


----------



## DoggieBags

averagejoe said:


> Oh my! The beads are stitched on! How exquisite!


I first saw this embroidered beads design last year but it was in gold. It was gorgeous in gold but I wasn’t looking for a gold color so I passed. I guess that sold well because now the same pattern was produced in pink and nude color versions for this fall season. The nude color version is really stunning too.


----------



## averagejoe

DoggieBags said:


> I first saw this embroidered beads design last year but it was in gold. It was gorgeous in gold but I wasn’t looking for a gold color so I passed. I guess that sold well because now the same pattern was produced in pink and nude color versions for this fall season. The nude color version is really stunning too.


All these combinations sound heavenly!


----------



## Dolly Garland

So glad to find this thread. I've been confused over Lady Dior sizing (as in which to get first) for ages. It's my birthday soon, so finally decided to get Mini Lady Dior. Now it's about colour. Though I prefer colours, I am considering getting Mini LD in black to make it versatile. The pearly grey is also gorgeous, but I feel like I'm not really "light" colour person. 

I'm looking to get lambskin version with the chain. Are there any other colours that you guys recommend / love? My SA said Bronze is gorgeous, but I haven't seen it in person yet. I will be *hopefully* buying this in 3 days time.


----------



## Anna Carroll

I prefer black since it’s classic color can go with everything. I’m actuall getting black soon but in Small size


----------



## Anna Carroll

Could you guys please compare the lambskin between Chanel and Dior? I have seen t lot of Dior used bags with damage, crash lambskin leather with very low price. That’s the only reason that is holding me to get Dior piece.


----------



## AngelYuki

Anna Carroll said:


> Could you guys please compare the lambskin between Chanel and Dior? I have seen t lot of Dior used bags with damage, crash lambskin leather with very low price. That’s the only reason that is holding me to get Dior piece.


Please keep in mind lambskin is a delicate material no matter the brand. Many preloved items tend to have damage and that could be the reason why the seller is letting go of the piece. With that in mind, here's a video of the lambskin comparison:


----------



## noegirl

BBNJ said:


> This beauty has made my collection complete
> View attachment 4381478




Simply stunning... I am amazed by Diors intricate details. 



DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4416327
> View attachment 4416326
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alligator mini Lady Dior



Gorgeous!!! I


----------



## anan

Dolly Garland said:


> So glad to find this thread. I've been confused over Lady Dior sizing (as in which to get first) for ages. It's my birthday soon, so finally decided to get Mini Lady Dior. Now it's about colour. Though I prefer colours, I am considering getting Mini LD in black to make it versatile. The pearly grey is also gorgeous, but I feel like I'm not really "light" colour person.
> 
> I'm looking to get lambskin version with the chain. Are there any other colours that you guys recommend / love? My SA said Bronze is gorgeous, but I haven't seen it in person yet. I will be *hopefully* buying this in 3 days time.




Which one did you end up getting?


----------



## Dolly Garland

anan said:


> Which one did you end up getting?



Just literally came home from Birthday shopping in Dior. Will unbox soon.


----------



## Dolly Garland

So I got this absolutely gorgeous Mini Lady in Bronze, which I adore. But I've just spotted the curving around the feet. Is that normal? Also got my first pair of classic tribal earrings and a mitzah


----------



## AngelYuki

Dolly Garland said:


> So I got this absolutely gorgeous Mini Lady in Bronze, which I adore. But I've just spotted the curving around the feet. Is that normal? Also got my first pair of classic tribal earrings and a mitzah


Gorgeous!


----------



## averagejoe

Dolly Garland said:


> So I got this absolutely gorgeous Mini Lady in Bronze, which I adore. But I've just spotted the curving around the feet. Is that normal? Also got my first pair of classic tribal earrings and a mitzah


It's normal due to the weight of the bag and also the softness of the leather. In fact, most bags with metal feet (from a variety of luxury brands) will show this effect.


----------



## fairchild119

Dolly Garland said:


> So I got this absolutely gorgeous Mini Lady in Bronze, which I adore. But I've just spotted the curving around the feet. Is that normal? Also got my first pair of classic tribal earrings and a mitzah



 congrats on your new mini!


----------



## Anna Carroll

So glad that I can join the club now. 

Here is my unboxing video for My Lady Dior ABC this season


----------



## antybazar

Anna Carroll said:


> So glad that I can join the club now.
> 
> Here is my unboxing video for My Lady Dior ABC this season




Congratulations on your purchase. And thank you for the pics,, so tempting 
and I noticed the dress also, Z*ara if I'm not mistaken. I have the green one hahhaha..

This thread is getting more and more dangerous for me as I want to get one also


----------



## Anna Carroll

antybazar said:


> Congratulations on your purchase. And thank you for the pics,, so tempting
> and I noticed the dress also, Z*ara if I'm not mistaken. I have the green one hahhaha..
> 
> This thread is getting more and more dangerous for me as I want to get one also



Haha... you are so right! I was dressing it with a belt but after a long working day, felt a little bit uncomfortable, I took it out, sit down, and unboxed this gift, I didn’t care about my outfit, i was enjoying the bag so much, and then just asked my hubby to record this video. Lol. My hubby said I look pregnant with this dress without a belt. 

Yes, definitely you NEED a LADY DIOR bag!!!!!! You won’t regret it. I will remember it forever as it’s a gift for my 1st Mother’s Day.


----------



## antybazar

Anna Carroll said:


> Haha... you are so right! I was dressing it with a belt but after a long working day, felt a little bit uncomfortable, I took it out, sit down, and unboxed this gift, I didn’t care about my outfit, i was enjoying the bag so much, and then just asked my hubby to record this video. Lol. My hubby said I look pregnant with this dress without a belt.
> 
> Yes, definitely you NEED a LADY DIOR bag!!!!!! You won’t regret it. I will remember it forever as it’s a gift for my 1st Mother’s Day.


Agree, we all NEED  a LADY DIOR bag. And your pics temps me so much again.
I'm still torn between getting the 'classic' My Lady Dior in lambskin, or the supple one, with calfskin and vintage gold hardware. I tried them in store last month but still cant decide.

Here's the look of the supple one I've tried in store. I saw it first in 24 Sevres website (pic attached)


----------



## averagejoe

antybazar said:


> Agree, we all NEED  a LADY DIOR bag. And your pics temps me so much again.
> I'm still torn between getting the 'classic' My Lady Dior in lambskin, or the supple one, with calfskin and vintage gold hardware. I tried them in store last month but still cant decide.
> 
> Here's the look of the supple one I've tried in store. I saw it first in 24 Sevres website (pic attached)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4428568
> View attachment 4428569


I like this aged supple one more. The beautiful glossy finish of the leather, paired with the colourful antique pins, makes for a beautiful combination.


----------



## Anna Carroll

antybazar said:


> Agree, we all NEED  a LADY DIOR bag. And your pics temps me so much again.
> I'm still torn between getting the 'classic' My Lady Dior in lambskin, or the supple one, with calfskin and vintage gold hardware. I tried them in store last month but still cant decide.
> 
> Here's the look of the supple one I've tried in store. I saw it first in 24 Sevres website (pic attached)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4428568
> View attachment 4428569



I tried them both as well but feel like the lambskin hold its structure better than the soft supple one. I wonder the shape can change after couple years. Also I didn’t like the strap with pins, a little bit long for shoulder bag.


----------



## Anna Carroll

Took her out to diner for the 1st time. I was so scared to hurt her. Lolz.


----------



## AngelYuki

Anna Carroll said:


> Took her out to diner for the 1st time. I was so scared to hurt her. Lolz.


The lambskin looks gorgeous ! I thought it was metallic in the first picture due to the lighting. So supple and shiny


----------



## hokatie

Can’t get over with my lovely woc. I’m wearing this again today ❤️.


----------



## antybazar

Anna Carroll said:


> I tried them both as well but feel like the lambskin hold its structure better than the soft supple one. I wonder the shape can change after couple years. Also I didn’t like the strap with pins, a little bit long for shoulder bag.



Ahh... I feel the same about the supple's strap.
But I agree with @averagejoe the touch of antiquity of the supple one, draw my eyes.


----------



## thejenjenshow

I am so excited for my very first Dior bag and I think the lady dior style is so classic and perfect. I’ve been obsessively stalking the website for over a month now and managed to snag the My Abcdior in the Fard (blushed nude) colorway and it looks even more perfect in person


----------



## AngelYuki

thejenjenshow said:


> I am so excited for my very first Dior bag and I think the lady dior style is so classic and perfect. I’ve been obsessively stalking the website for over a month now and managed to snag the My Abcdior in the Fard (blushed nude) colorway and it looks even more perfect in person


Congrats! Glad you were able to get it


----------



## thejenjenshow

AngelYuki said:


> Congrats! Glad you were able to get it


Yes, thank you again for the heads up it was there


----------



## AngelYuki

thejenjenshow said:


> Yes, thank you again for the heads up it was there


Glad I was able to help  Enjoy~


----------



## snoopysleepy

This red Mini is a precious gift for Mother’s Day from DH. Now my black Lady Dior has a baby sister.
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## averagejoe

snoopysleepy said:


> This red Mini is a precious gift for Mother’s Day from DH. Now my black Lady Dior has a baby sister.
> Thanks for letting me share


Absolutely beautiful in a sultry patent red with a light gold chain. Congratulations!


----------



## Miss.Erin

YBcozYnot said:


> Hi,
> Oh I love this thread and I’d like to share too. Here is my long-in-wishlist Lady Dior.


its soo gorgeos, where did you get the twilly from? Is there also a video tutorial how to wrap it like that?


----------



## Miss.Erin

snoopysleepy said:


> This red Mini is a precious gift for Mother’s Day from DH. Now my black Lady Dior has a baby sister.
> Thanks for letting me share


Wow this looks so beautiful, gorgeous
Congratulations!


----------



## Designer_Dreams

Anyone who has the mini LD.... how are you loving it? Do you wish you would have gotten the next size up? I just ordered a mini online & am getting her next week. But I'd love to get some feedback from you guys. Thanks!


----------



## jessizzl

Designer_Dreams said:


> Anyone who has the mini LD.... how are you loving it? Do you wish you would have gotten the next size up? I just ordered a mini online & am getting her next week. But I'd love to get some feedback from you guys. Thanks!


I have a mini and i love it but then again i don’t carry that much , i have a card holder, mini hand sanitizer, iphone x, and keys. I use it almost everyday. It also depends on what suits your body type better. Also the chain on the mini looks so much better in my opinion


----------



## Designer_Dreams

jessizzl said:


> I have a mini and i love it but then again i don’t carry that much , i have a card holder, mini hand sanitizer, iphone x, and keys. I use it almost everyday. It also depends on what suits your body type better. Also the chain on the mini looks so much better in my opinion


I'm petite, 5'1"... I have some larger bags, but don't really carry much - basically the same as you - So I usually prefer my smaller bags b/c it's less weight on my shoulder... I was able to find this one for a great deal on the pre-loved market... I couldn't pass it up!


----------



## fairchild119

thejenjenshow said:


> I am so excited for my very first Dior bag and I think the lady dior style is so classic and perfect. I’ve been obsessively stalking the website for over a month now and managed to snag the My Abcdior in the Fard (blushed nude) colorway and it looks even more perfect in person



I love this color. It’s not so light that I’ll go crazy thinking about getting it dirty, while still feminine enough. Congrats!


----------



## fairchild119

snoopysleepy said:


> This red Mini is a precious gift for Mother’s Day from DH. Now my black Lady Dior has a baby sister.
> Thanks for letting me share



I can’t say this enough: Dior has the best red. What s sweet husband. Congrats!


----------



## LVoe4DB

fairchild119 said:


> I can’t say this enough: Dior has the best red. What s sweet husband. Congrats!


Yes, I  absolutely agree to everything you said 
My first Dior was a red My Lady Dior even though I went in to get the black one.  This gorgeous red just wins your ❤ over


----------



## Marmotte

thejenjenshow said:


> I am so excited for my very first Dior bag and I think the lady dior style is so classic and perfect. I’ve been obsessively stalking the website for over a month now and managed to snag the My Abcdior in the Fard (blushed nude) colorway and it looks even more perfect in person



Oh waww!
I'm as well considering a ABCDior but my SA does not have it in Fard.
She proposed me the Terre de Sienne color, which is gorgeous as well!


----------



## Marmotte

Considering a Mini in grey or pink - my SA sent me some pictures from a range I can choose from...
Really liking the iridescent pink and grey as well as the blush pink....
The last one is Terre de Sienne color, which I will probably get in the ABCDior version 







Colors are:
1 - Baby Pink
2 - Lotus Pearl
3 - Pink Noisette
4 - Opal Grey
5 - Terre de Sienne


----------



## LVoe4DB

Marmotte said:


> Oh waww!
> I'm as well considering a ABCDior but my SA does not have it in Fard.
> She proposed me the Terre de Sienne color, which is gorgeous as well!


What does Terre de Sienne look like? Have you got pics?


----------



## LVoe4DB

LVoe4DB said:


> What does Terre de Sienne look like? Have you got pics?


Sorry, just saw your pictures It looks similar to Fard, doesn't it?


----------



## Marmotte

LVoe4DB said:


> Sorry, just saw your pictures It looks similar to Fard, doesn't it?


No it is a more autumnal kind of warm ginger latte color  This is the last one.
The nude one is a Rose Noisette color - as gorgeous as Fard IMO


----------



## Marmotte

LVoe4DB said:


> What does Terre de Sienne look like? Have you got pics?


----------



## Designer_Dreams

Marmotte said:


> Considering a Mini in grey or pink - my SA sent me some pictures from a range I can choose from...
> Really liking the iridescent pink and grey as well as the blush pink....
> The last one is Terre de Sienne color, which I will probably get in the ABCDior version
> View attachment 4451276
> View attachment 4451277
> View attachment 4451278
> 
> View attachment 4451276
> 
> 
> Colors are:
> 1 - Baby Pink
> 2 - Lotus Pearl
> 3 - Pink Noisette
> 4 - Opal Grey
> 5 - Terre de Sienne




I vote either the Lotus Pearl (I always dream about this color) or the Opal Grey, which is stunning & will be a classic color


----------



## thejenjenshow

Marmotte said:


> Oh waww!
> I'm as well considering a ABCDior but my SA does not have it in Fard.
> She proposed me the Terre de Sienne color, which is gorgeous as well!


Oh they make the my lady dior in the terre de sienne where you are? That’s a gorgeous color! If you do decide to buy it, you should definitely post some pics of it here!


----------



## LadyFabuluxe

snoopysleepy said:


> This red Mini is a precious gift for Mother’s Day from DH. Now my black Lady Dior has a baby sister.
> Thanks for letting me share


Stunning!!! ♥️


----------



## LadyFabuluxe

LVoe4DB said:


> I finally got my very first Dior bag and it was such a tough decision between black and red [emoji11] I finally got her in red [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954494
> View attachment 3954495



This red is so perfect! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## LadyFabuluxe

averagejoe said:


> Thanks for the info and photo! I wish they start making all of the Lady Dior bags like this, with calfskin, a flap closure, and suede lining.



Nooooooo!!!!! I love my Lady Dior in lambskin. It is one of my favorite bags. Dior lambskin is so special and luxurious.


----------



## LadyFabuluxe

Anna Carroll said:


> Could you guys please compare the lambskin between Chanel and Dior? I have seen t lot of Dior used bags with damage, crash lambskin leather with very low price. That’s the only reason that is holding me to get Dior piece.



I am a lambskin lover and I own both Chanel and Dior bags in lambskin.
Dior lambskin is hands down more luxurious and durable than Chanel. 
It is buttery soft and doesn’t scratch easily or gets dents easily unless you are being too aggressive with your bags.
Hope this helps!


----------



## dodocat

I'm not extremely familiar with the Lady Dior bag, so here is my question: Do all Lady Dior bags come with the flap closure and wide strap now? Or is that just for the mini size and ABCDior? And the My Lady Dior is discontinued right?

Edit: I should add that I do like the flap/wide strap version better.


----------



## averagejoe

dodocat said:


> I'm not extremely familiar with the Lady Dior bag, so here is my question: Do all Lady Dior bags come with the flap closure and wide strap now? Or is that just for the mini size and ABCDior? And the My Lady Dior is discontinued right?
> 
> Edit: I should add that I do like the flap/wide strap version better.


The flap closure comes in the mini, small (including MyLadyDior and ABCDior), large, and supple calfskin versions. The lambskin versions of the medium still come with the zipper closure, although we have already seen them make the ultra-matte calfskin versions with the flap so moving forward, I don't know if they will introduce that in lambskin. 

The large Lady Dior can still be found with the zipper closure, but I think that they are making all the new ones with flap closures.

I think the MyLadyDior will eventually be discontinued as it creates product confusion for customers. ABCDior is the new line of personalization and uses the same charms for bracelets and phone cases.


----------



## kkatie

Marmotte said:


> Considering a Mini in grey or pink - my SA sent me some pictures from a range I can choose from...
> Really liking the iridescent pink and grey as well as the blush pink....
> The last one is Terre de Sienne color, which I will probably get in the ABCDior version
> View attachment 4451276
> View attachment 4451277
> View attachment 4451278
> 
> View attachment 4451276
> 
> 
> Colors are:
> 1 - Baby Pink
> 2 - Lotus Pearl
> 3 - Pink Noisette
> 4 - Opal Grey
> 5 - Terre de Sienne


I vote for the grey, feels SO luxurious


----------



## LVoe4DB

Wow, that's a beautiful colour Thanks for sharing ♡


----------



## urmydestiny

Finally join this club


----------



## urmydestiny




----------



## anan

urmydestiny said:


> View attachment 4457001


Is this the opal grey? What do you think about the durability of the chain strap on this bag, particularly the way in which the chain is stitched onto the leather part of the strap.


----------



## urmydestiny

anan said:


> Is this the opal grey? What do you think about the durability of the chain strap on this bag, particularly the way in which the chain is stitched onto the leather part of the strap.


Not sure what the exact name. However the code is M11G
I just got this bag 2 days ago so no comment at this stage.


----------



## ipekkeles

Marmotte said:


> Considering a Mini in grey or pink - my SA sent me some pictures from a range I can choose from...
> Really liking the iridescent pink and grey as well as the blush pink....
> The last one is Terre de Sienne color, which I will probably get in the ABCDior version
> View attachment 4451276
> View attachment 4451277
> View attachment 4451278
> 
> View attachment 4451276
> 
> 
> Colors are:
> 1 - Baby Pink
> 2 - Lotus Pearl
> 3 - Pink Noisette
> 4 - Opal Grey
> 5 - Terre de Sienne



i recently bought the pearlescent pink/lilac one (lotus pearl) and i love love love it. amazing color, looks magical and imo has purple undertones and in sunlight it is more lilac than pink.


----------



## kkatie

By the way, do they still make/sell My Lady Dior bags or are they completely replaced by My ABCDior ones? 
I would want one with the silver hardware however My ABCDior doesn’t have that option at least online.
I will swallow my “shame” and pass by a boutique in the next days to see them in person, but would appreciate the feedback to minimize my contact with the SA


----------



## thay

urmydestiny said:


> View attachment 4457001


Hi there ~ is this beautiful bag more in the green family/ tia!


----------



## Clarisasg

kkatie said:


> By the way, do they still make/sell My Lady Dior bags or are they completely replaced by My ABCDior ones?
> I would want one with the silver hardware however My ABCDior doesn’t have that option at least online.
> I will swallow my “shame” and pass by a boutique in the next days to see them in person, but would appreciate the feedback to minimize my contact with the SA



Hi, I once asked an SA and she said that they will keep producing My Lady Dior.


----------



## anan

urmydestiny said:


> Not sure what the exact name. However the code is M11G
> I just got this bag 2 days ago so no comment at this stage.


thank you


----------



## gatorpooh

Last night with my beautiful Lady


----------



## Designer_Dreams

Does anyone put anything on their bags (sprays/protectants) that are the lambskin? I recently got a rose poudre mini and don't want her to get dirty and I live where it rains very often. THANKS!


----------



## Venessa84

Designer_Dreams said:


> Does anyone put anything on their bags (sprays/protectants) that are the lambskin? I recently got a rose poudre mini and don't want her to get dirty and I live where it rains very often. THANKS!


I’ve had mine since February and haven’t sprayed it with anything. So far so good here.


----------



## Bentley1

Added the gorgeous Lavender ABC My Lady Dior! This color has been haunting me since the moment it came out many months ago. I’ve been distracted by Chanel, but finally had to grab her as this is such a perfect shade for Spring & Summer!


----------



## Designer_Dreams

Bentley1 said:


> Added the gorgeous Lavender ABC My Lady Dior! This color has been haunting me since the moment it came out many months ago. I’ve been distracted by Chanel, but finally had to grab her as this is such a perfect shade for Spring & Summer!


Congrats. Such a beauty


----------



## Bentley1

Designer_Dreams said:


> Congrats. Such a beauty


Thanks so much!!


----------



## Venessa84

Bentley1 said:


> Added the gorgeous Lavender ABC My Lady Dior! This color has been haunting me since the moment it came out many months ago. I’ve been distracted by Chanel, but finally had to grab her as this is such a perfect shade for Spring & Summer!


Very pretty color! Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## Bentley1

Venessa84 said:


> Very pretty color! Congrats and enjoy!!


Thanks so much!!


----------



## anan

Does anyone know the name of the color on this My Lady Dior and if it’s in lambskin?


----------



## anan

anan said:


> Does anyone know the name of the color on this My Lady Dior and if it’s in lambskin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4463357


This is a close up of the same bag, if anyone can identify it.


----------



## ShoppingTherapie

I don't own any Dior bags (only shoes and jewelry) but my SA sent this to me. I'm supposed to be looking for a white handbag but do really like this one. It's reserve only so she doesn't have one in the store for me to see. Not familiar with their bags but I'm guessing it's a lady dior? Has anyone else ordered one of these?


----------



## averagejoe

ShoppingTherapie said:


> I don't own any Dior bags (only shoes and jewelry) but my SA sent this to me. I'm supposed to be looking for a white handbag but do really like this one. It's reserve only so she doesn't have one in the store for me to see. Not familiar with their bags but I'm guessing it's a lady dior? Has anyone else ordered one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4463915


Yes, this is a Lady Dior bag. It's very pretty!


----------



## cafecreme15

Bentley1 said:


> Added the gorgeous Lavender ABC My Lady Dior! This color has been haunting me since the moment it came out many months ago. I’ve been distracted by Chanel, but finally had to grab her as this is such a perfect shade for Spring & Summer!


Unbelievably gorgeous! Enjoy it!


----------



## ShoppingTherapie

I haven't decided on it yet but it is pretty! It's a mini and my SA says only two are available in North America. Does that sound right? I didn't know Dior has such hard to get bags. I'm new-ish to the brand.


----------



## Bentley1

cafecreme15 said:


> Unbelievably gorgeous! Enjoy it!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Bentley1

anan said:


> View attachment 4463764
> 
> This is a close up of the same bag, if anyone can identify it.


I Believe it’s  called “Metallic Grey” per my Saks SAs IG post. It’s a new release, very pretty in person as well, the pictures are true to life. 
 I saw the small size (one in your pic) at a Dior boutique today & really liked it!


----------



## anan

Bentley1 said:


> I Believe it’s  called “Metallic Grey” per my Saks SAs IG post. It’s a new release, very pretty in person as well, the pictures are true to life.
> I saw the small size (one in your pic) at a Dior boutique today & really liked it!



Thanks so much for the feedback. 
I believe it has suede lining, which I really hate, that is the only thing deterring me from getting the bag, cause I feel like it makes it heavier and it's difficult to clean. Otherwise, it's a really amazing color. I'm deciding between this and the mini opal grey with chain.


----------



## DoggieBags

ShoppingTherapie said:


> I haven't decided on it yet but it is pretty! It's a mini and my SA says only two are available in North America. Does that sound right? I didn't know Dior has such hard to get bags. I'm new-ish to the brand.


No idea if there really are only 2 of that particular bag available in North America but it’s possible. Each season Dior produces a few special bags which they call limited edition bags. I think (not sure) that the bag you are interested is one of their limited edition bags. You could ask your SA if you are still considering this bag. It’s not like artwork where limited editions are numbered so you won’t know if your bag is number 9 out of a limited edition of 10 for instance. But they only produce a few of that specific version of the bag and it is never repeated in subsequent seasons. So if you don’t get one this season you won’t see that exact same design brought out in a different color next season.


----------



## anan

Bentley1 said:


> I Believe it’s  called “Metallic Grey” per my Saks SAs IG post. It’s a new release, very pretty in person as well, the pictures are true to life.
> I saw the small size (one in your pic) at a Dior boutique today & really liked it!



I got more details about this bag. Its a newly released seasonal metallic gunmetal color, comes in calfskin, with the My ABC Dior strap. The only difference from the lambskin My ABD Dior bags is that the interior is suede.


----------



## Bentley1

anan said:


> Thanks so much for the feedback.
> I believe it has suede lining, which I really hate, that is the only thing deterring me from getting the bag, cause I feel like it makes it heavier and it's difficult to clean. Otherwise, it's a really amazing color. I'm deciding between this and the mini opal grey with chain.


Sure thing!
The opal is gorgeous too!! 


anan said:


> I got more details about this bag. Its a newly released seasonal metallic gunmetal color, comes in calfskin, with the My ABC Dior strap. The only difference from the lambskin My ABD Dior bags is that the interior is suede.


ah ok! I didn’t realize this one was calfskin good to know! Yeah I was wondering about the suede as my new lavender ABC has the cloth/satin (?) type interior.
Do you think you will get it??


----------



## anan

Bentley1 said:


> Sure thing!
> The opal is gorgeous too!!
> 
> ah ok! I didn’t realize this one was calfskin good to know! Yeah I was wondering about the suede as my new lavender ABC has the cloth/satin (?) type interior.
> Do you think you will get it??



I'm still trying to decide between the opal grey mini and this one. Not sure which one would be a better choice in terms of durability.


----------



## Venessa84

Looking forward to rocking these Walk’N’Diors with this Lady Dior


----------



## lincer

Hello,
I'm preparing to buy my first Dior next Tuesday!  Either a small size Lady Dior (My ABCDior) or Lady Dior clutch with cardholders.

I hope you can help me with these questions:
Does any of the two fit a full size wallet? At least MLD?
Does anyone have issues with a leather strap slipping off of your shoulders (since it's so wide)?

Thank you for any help.


----------



## phaedrana

lincer said:


> Hello,
> I'm preparing to buy my first Dior next Tuesday!  Either a small size Lady Dior (My ABCDior) or Lady Dior clutch with cardholders.
> 
> I hope you can help me with these questions:
> Does any of the two fit a full size wallet? At least MLD?
> Does anyone have issues with a leather strap slipping off of your shoulders (since it's so wide)?
> 
> Thank you for any help.


MLD fits a full sized wallet. Her dimensions are  20 x 16,5 x 8 cm so doesn't hurt to try measuring your wallet


----------



## antschulina

Here is my contribution. Medium LD on a night out


----------



## Spongebaby

Newest addition to my bag collection! I finally got my hands on the lady dior


----------



## Designer_Dreams

My mini Lady Dior in rose poudre not the greatest pic since the lighting is blah, but wanted to finally share since I got her several weeks ago!


----------



## kkatie

Spongebaby said:


> Newest addition to my bag collection! I finally got my hands on the lady dior


She is soooo pretty can’t wait to get my hands on one


----------



## urmydestiny

I been to boutique tried these 3 colour but end up got the mini size home with me


----------



## anan

urmydestiny said:


> I been to boutique tried these 3 colour but end up got the mini size home with me



Is the mini one the pearly opal grey?


----------



## Designer_Dreams

Just picked up this beauty since I missed my flight connection and there was a Dior Boutique nearby.... guess something positive came out of my delay


----------



## urmydestiny

anan said:


> Is the mini one the pearly opal grey?


I believe it is and FYI the code is M11G


----------



## Lorz25

Designer_Dreams said:


> Just picked up this beauty since I missed my flight connection and there was a Dior Boutique nearby.... guess something positive came out of my delay


That colour is so pretty!! What's the code?


----------



## Designer_Dreams

Lorz25 said:


> That colour is so pretty!! What's the code?



I’m traveling internationally and had the bag shipped to my home... I’ll post in a few weeks once I’m back but it’s gorgeous! I was torn btwn the grey that I purchased and the blush/pale lavender color..


----------



## lozziieed

Has anyone seen this strawberry pink mini in real life? Is the colour true to as it is on the website?


----------



## Designer_Dreams

lozziieed said:


> Has anyone seen this strawberry pink mini in real life? Is the colour true to as it is on the website?


I saw that color in the velvet... I’m sure the leather is a slightly different color... But I would say it’s pretty accurate on that website as it is in person... more on the coral side rather than pinky tones


----------



## cafecreme15

My brand new Lady, fresh off the plane from Spain!


----------



## anan

urmydestiny said:


> View attachment 4457001


I just wanted to ask about whether you have had any color transfer issues with this pearly gray color. Also is it ok to wipe it down with a baby wipe. I use them on my black lambskin lady dior with no issues.


----------



## Skylover

Can someone help me? This Dior is current season? Took this from IG..TIA


----------



## Designer_Dreams

Skylover said:


> Can someone help me? This Dior is current season? Took this from IG..TIA


Stunning LD I have not seen this bag at any boutique, nor have I seen any LD's with the embellished straps actually. I've only seen ABC, lucky badges and classics recently... I love these straps, btw. I wish I could find one!


----------



## AngelYuki

Skylover said:


> Can someone help me? This Dior is current season? Took this from IG..TIA


I've seen a gray version before, but it was past season (Summer 2016).
https://www.purseblog.com/dior/latest-obsession-dior/


----------



## amasvaritas

lincer said:


> Hello,
> I'm preparing to buy my first Dior next Tuesday!  Either a small size Lady Dior (My ABCDior) or Lady Dior clutch with cardholders.
> 
> I hope you can help me with these questions:
> Does any of the two fit a full size wallet? At least MLD?
> Does anyone have issues with a leather strap slipping off of your shoulders (since it's so wide)?
> 
> Thank you for any help.



I have MLD, LD medium grained leather and LD studded.
All of them have wide strap. I must wear it crossbody to keep them from sliding.
But I am quite petite, so I believe it depends on your figure.

MLD can fit tri-fold wallet but leave only small space for other else.
I prefer to use Dior lotus wallet and card case for MLD.
Hope it helps.


----------



## urmydestiny

anan said:


> I just wanted to ask about whether you have had any color transfer issues with this pearly gray color. Also is it ok to wipe it down with a baby wipe. I use them on my black lambskin lady dior with no issues.


I have no colour transfer issue at this stage however I try to avoid wear dark colour pants


----------



## lincer

Bentley1 said:


> I Believe it’s  called “Metallic Grey” per my Saks SAs IG post. It’s a new release, very pretty in person as well, the pictures are true to life.
> I saw the small size (one in your pic) at a Dior boutique today & really liked it!


Do you know if medium has a flap or a zipper? Thank you.


----------



## averagejoe

lincer said:


> Do you know if medium has a flap or a zipper? Thank you.


It has a flap closure because it is made of calfskin:


----------



## averagejoe

I wanted to add that I am impressed that Maria Grazia Chiuri's team has been modifying the Lady Dior to make it easier to use. In the past, the patent version had the zippered closure and due to its stiffness, it was very difficult to get in and out of. Now, the new patent version comes with a flap closure!


----------



## lincer

averagejoe said:


> It has a flap closure because it is made of calfskin:


Thanks, I didn't know that's the case. So there is hope for me to get LD in the right size . I went in to buy ABCDior because of the flap (and pins ) but it's way too small for me.


----------



## ulove_lux

Candacex said:


> Love this thread! With my beauty in rose poudre


Have you ever had any problem with color transfer on this color/bag?


----------



## Candacex

ulove_lux said:


> Have you ever had any problem with color transfer on this color/bag?



I have not had any color transfer. I do baby my bag & only wear it with light colors.


----------



## alexigastel

Do any of you experience their pins falling of their lady dior? I lost two today! I lost them before and found them in my car but now theyre gone forever.


----------



## cafecreme15

alexigastel said:


> Do any of you experience their pins falling of their lady dior? I lost two today! I lost them before and found them in my car but now theyre gone forever.


Oh no! That shouldn’t happen - how long did you have them for? Have you noticed if the closures had been iffy from the start?


----------



## YBcozYnot

Designer_Dreams said:


> Just picked up this beauty since I missed my flight connection and there was a Dior Boutique nearby.... guess something positive came out of my delay


An amazing combination. The delay was meant for something. Many congrats!


----------



## mika7777777

averagejoe said:


> It has a flap closure because it is made of calfskin:


This one shows the zipper opening. Also gunmetal and clalfskin, according to the description. The leather looks smoother and more like Lambskin, though. Does anybody know if the new gunmetal comes in both calfskin (with flap) and Lambskin (with zipper)?
http://trsy.co/25711747


----------



## averagejoe

mika7777777 said:


> This one shows the zipper opening. Also gunmetal and clalfskin, according to the description. The leather looks smoother and more like Lambskin, though. Does anybody know if the new gunmetal comes in both calfskin (with flap) and Lambskin (with zipper)?
> http://trsy.co/25711747


I'm not sure how accurate the listing is (not saying it isn't accurate, though). It says calfskin and silver hardware. The one posted has light gold hardware. I don't think they are the same bag. 

The transition to flap opening for this structured version of the Lady Dior with the quilting is more recent, so maybe that one is a slightly older model?


----------



## averagejoe

There is a new DiorAmour Lady Dior calfskin bag. It's quite cute:


----------



## averagejoe

The sold-separately strap is adorable!


----------



## Venessa84

averagejoe said:


> There is a new DiorAmour Lady Dior calfskin bag. It's quite cute:





averagejoe said:


> The sold-separately strap is adorable!



J’adore this Lady Dior!


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi,
I was planning to buy this My lady dior. My SA told me it is calfskin. However, Fashionphile says it is crinkled patent leather. Which is right? Is this leather durable? How does it compare to lambskin lady Dior. Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> I was planning to buy this My lady dior. My SA told me it is calfskin. However, Fashionphile says it is crinkled patent leather. Which is right? Is this leather durable? How does it compare to lambskin lady Dior. Thanks!
> View attachment 4509591
> View attachment 4509592


Patent leather is calfskin with a plastic coating. This Lady Dior is made of distressed calfskin, perhaps with a special high-gloss finish on top. I don't think this is classified as patent leather, so your SA is correct.

This distressed calfskin finish will wear nicely. It's highly textured finish will hide creases and scratches. It is a much lower-maintenance leather compared to lambskin.


----------



## Kristy0316

averagejoe said:


> Patent leather is calfskin with a plastic coating. This Lady Dior is made of distressed calfskin, perhaps with a special high-gloss finish on top. I don't think this is classified as patent leather, so your SA is correct.
> 
> This distressed calfskin finish will wear nicely. It's highly textured finish will hide creases and scratches. It is a much lower-maintenance leather compared to lambskin.



Good to know its low maintenance 
Am adding this piece to my wish list.


----------



## leooh

Sadly, I just realised that my pearlised silver LD is showing scuffs at the corners. Guess I’m not as careful as I thought I am with precious bags! I think I should look out for a dark patent leather bag, which would probably be more carefree? Will be bringing in to the boutique and see if my SA can condition the leather and make it better... Am very sad...


----------



## mika7777777

averagejoe said:


> I'm not sure how accurate the listing is (not saying it isn't accurate, though). It says calfskin and silver hardware. The one posted has light gold hardware. I don't think they are the same bag.
> 
> The transition to flap opening for this structured version of the Lady Dior with the quilting is more recent, so maybe that one is a slightly older model?


Great observation! I didn't realize the hardware colors were different. Indeed, I hope to see more and more structured version with the flap openings. So much easier to access, yet still feels secure enough.


----------



## averagejoe

leooh said:


> Sadly, I just realised that my pearlised silver LD is showing scuffs at the corners. Guess I’m not as careful as I thought I am with precious bags! I think I should look out for a dark patent leather bag, which would probably be more carefree? Will be bringing in to the boutique and see if my SA can condition the leather and make it better... Am very sad...


Don't feel sad. Our bags are meant to be worn, and in the meantime, they will incur some wear and tear. I am as careful with my bags (and accessories) as can be, but after some use, I still notice some corner wear on some of the bags. I'm usually surprised when I see it, because I have been SO careful, and I was pretty sure I didn't rub the corners. 

Our possessions are supposed to bring us joy. Enjoy your bag, even if it has some wear and tear.


----------



## leooh

Thanks for the consolation averagejoe! It still brings me joy whenever I see it on the shelf, and makes me feel extra ladylike whenever I wear it So I will still love it, while keeping a lookout for another LD which is more carefree!


----------



## Kristy0316

leooh said:


> Thanks for the consolation averagejoe! It still brings me joy whenever I see it on the shelf, and makes me feel extra ladylike whenever I wear it So I will still love it, while keeping a lookout for another LD which is more carefree!


I know pearlised finishing need to be extra careful. But corner wears are unavoidable. I am extra careful with my bags too. But they will still show wear & tear. 
And good thing for Dior is, you can always bring it back conditioning it!


----------



## thecorporette

Designer_Dreams said:


> Just picked up this beauty since I missed my flight connection and there was a Dior Boutique nearby.... guess something positive came out of my delay


This looks stunning. What color code is this?


----------



## OneMoreDay

Anyone know the price comparison between the new Satin Lady Dior with the crystal charms vs regular lambskin LD?


----------



## blackrosesred

Venessa84 said:


> Looking forward to rocking these Walk’N’Diors with this Lady Dior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4464783


Is this the mini or small? So pretty!


----------



## averagejoe

blackrosesred said:


> Is this the mini or small? So pretty!


This is the medium size


----------



## princess suki

Has anyone with the My Lady Dior lost one of the badges whilst wearing it? I got home after a day out in the city and realised a badge was missing. Of course it was my favourite one too I’m looking to replace it (though my SA said she doesn’t have it) but curious to know if anyone else has had this happen? I noticed that the badge I put in that position often twists loose (but not off) so don’t know if it’s a fault or just how I carry the bag


----------



## weiling1992

I’m really keen to get the metallic gunmetal. Does anyone have experience with peeling or fading?


----------



## weiling1992

I was at my local boutique, the gunmetal in medium size comes in 2 versions: zip opening and flap opening. Hardware wise, it’s champagne gold that is much lighter than the yellow gold used on the usual Black Lambskin


----------



## averagejoe

weiling1992 said:


> I’m really keen to get the metallic gunmetal. Does anyone have experience with peeling or fading?


Do you mean the perforated micro-Cannage? I haven't heard complaints about this material for maybe the last 3 years here. Initially there were some about the perforated silver and blue version, but it seems that they fixed it given that the design is a best-seller and has been renewed almost season after season.


----------



## averagejoe

weiling1992 said:


> I was at my local boutique, the gunmetal in medium size comes in 2 versions: zip opening and flap opening. Hardware wise, it’s champagne gold that is much lighter than the yellow gold used on the usual Black Lambskin


Were they both the same material (i.e. calfskin)? Thanks in advance!


----------



## solitudelove

Love all the Lady Diors! They're beautiful!


----------



## dioremi




----------



## weiling1992

averagejoe said:


> Were they both the same material (i.e. calfskin)? Thanks in advance!


Hi AJ! Yes I was surprised to see two identical bags, in same material (calfskin), hardware and size. The only difference is the bag opening - the zip opening on the regular LD or flap closure. If I were to get this, for sure I’m going to get this in flap closure


----------



## weiling1992

averagejoe said:


> Do you mean the perforated micro-Cannage? I haven't heard complaints about this material for maybe the last 3 years here. Initially there were some about the perforated silver and blue version, but it seems that they fixed it given that the design is a best-seller and has been renewed almost season after season.


I was actually referring to this one. May I know if you have come across any feedback or known issues with their metallic grained calf used on LDs?
TIA!


----------



## averagejoe

weiling1992 said:


> I was actually referring to this one. May I know if you have come across any feedback or known issues with their metallic grained calf used on LDs?
> TIA!


Metallic leather is finished with a metallic wax that can rub off over time. It shows on areas of the bag that are rubbed often, like the corners. It looks especially bad on handles where are in direct contact with the skin of the hands which usually has oils/greases/dirt. Putting a scarf on the handles can reduce this. This will happen with any metallic leather from any brand.

If you don't plan to use the bag often, then you may never see this happen to the bag because it takes heavy use for that to happen.


----------



## anan

weiling1992 said:


> I was actually referring to this one. May I know if you have come across any feedback or known issues with their metallic grained calf used on LDs?
> TIA!



I had this bag in the Myabcdior small version, but ended up returning it due to the suede interior. The color of the suede would rub off onto any item you put inside it and it also had a really strong smell. I would recommend the lambskin over it for that reason. It has a regular cloth interior which doesn't transfer onto your items and also no strong suede smell. 

If it wasn't for the suede interior I would have kept the bag. I didn't notice any issues with the metallic calfskin leather at all, there were no marks or scratches on it and seemed really durable. I didn't actually use the bag, but the calfskin seemed quite sturdy,  but it's definitely not as luxurious as the lambskin.


----------



## weiling1992

I have decided to sell my LD in classic Lambskin due to the zip closure. It is too stiff and I don’t like my slgs rubbing the zip 

It would be perfect if they have the black medium with flap opening. Since there isn’t, I am still seriously considering
1) gun metal metallic calf in medium size (downside is, Metallics might not wear well in long run and could be too loud for work?)

2) small abc LD (tried it in store before but not sure if this size would work well for me. FYI, I’m 5’4 wearing UK8-10)

Not sure which one to get but I really need one of it in my collection!


----------



## averagejoe

weiling1992 said:


> I have decided to sell my LD in classic Lambskin due to the zip closure. It is too stiff and I don’t like my slgs rubbing the zip
> 
> It would be perfect if they have the black medium with flap opening. Since there isn’t, I am still seriously considering
> 1) gun metal metallic calf in medium size (downside is, Metallics might not wear well in long run and could be too loud for work?)
> 
> 2) small abc LD (tried it in store before but not sure if this size would work well for me. FYI, I’m 5’4 wearing UK8-10)
> 
> Not sure which one to get but I really need one of it in my collection!


The ultra-matte ones are made of calfskin and have a flap opening as well. Would you consider one of these?





Some of the new patent Lady Dior bags have a flap closure now, too. I shared this image earlier in this thread.




I think the gun-metal is very beautiful and being quite dark, it isn't loud in any way. It's like a dark grey with a beautiful sheen.

I wouldn't go for the ABC Dior if the size may not work. The bag should fit everything you need to travel around with.


----------



## weiling1992

Hi AJ, thanks so much for your input. I would avoid patent at all costs because it’s really hard to maintain given the humid weather in Singapore. Matt LDs were also in my consideration but I’m not sure if I really like that. 

For the medium Metallic gunmetal, I do agree that my concern about it being loud may be invalid haha. But still very concerned about the metallic sheen wearing off especially in Singapore where it’s really humid all year round - not sure if this will make it worse. Another problem is I intend to purchase it in oct when I’m traveling to Korea. The prices there would be cheaper than SG so not sure if seasonal colour like this would still be available.

For abcdior, I feel the capacity should be just right. I normally would carry 2 phones, a small compact wallet, tissues and my AirPods. More concerned about it looking small for my frame. But I like that it can be worn multiple ways - crossbody, shoulder and hand carried.


----------



## averagejoe

weiling1992 said:


> Hi AJ, thanks so much for your input. I would avoid patent at all costs because it’s really hard to maintain given the humid weather in Singapore. Matt LDs were also in my consideration but I’m not sure if I really like that.
> 
> For the medium Metallic gunmetal, I do agree that my concern about it being loud may be invalid haha. But still very concerned about the metallic sheen wearing off especially in Singapore where it’s really humid all year round - not sure if this will make it worse. Another problem is I intend to purchase it in oct when I’m traveling to Korea. The prices there would be cheaper than SG so not sure if seasonal colour like this would still be available.
> 
> For abcdior, I feel the capacity should be just right. I normally would carry 2 phones, a small compact wallet, tissues and my AirPods. More concerned about it looking small for my frame. But I like that it can be worn multiple ways - crossbody, shoulder and hand carried.


I don't know if humidity can make metallic waxes wear faster, because usually they wear due to greases (i.e. from the hands) and friction. Humidity isn't good for any type of leather anyway. Just be sure to store all of your bags at home in a cool, dry, and dark closet. You can put silica gel packets in your closet to help absorb extra moisture. 

Good luck with your choice! If the metallic calfskin is not available when you go to Korea, then I'm sure another equally stunning Lady Dior will be available for you to buy.


----------



## leooh

weiling1992 said:


> Hi AJ, thanks so much for your input. I would avoid patent at all costs because it’s really hard to maintain given the humid weather in Singapore. Matt LDs were also in my consideration but I’m not sure if I really like that.
> 
> For the medium Metallic gunmetal, I do agree that my concern about it being loud may be invalid haha. But still very concerned about the metallic sheen wearing off especially in Singapore where it’s really humid all year round - not sure if this will make it worse. Another problem is I intend to purchase it in oct when I’m traveling to Korea. The prices there would be cheaper than SG so not sure if seasonal colour like this would still be available.
> 
> For abcdior, I feel the capacity should be just right. I normally would carry 2 phones, a small compact wallet, tissues and my AirPods. More concerned about it looking small for my frame. But I like that it can be worn multiple ways - crossbody, shoulder and hand carried.


Hi my fellow Singaporean!  I totally understand your concerns regarding humidity, may I suggest getting a dry cabinet for all your luxury bags? I did that a few years back after my kelly turned mouldy (forever heart pain!) and it solved my issues once and for all. Best investment ever made in my bag-buying years!

I am considering a patent LD in black though, as more delicate leathers show wear in the corners, especially in a structured bag such as LD.


----------



## anan

weiling1992 said:


> Hi AJ, thanks so much for your input. I would avoid patent at all costs because it’s really hard to maintain given the humid weather in Singapore. Matt LDs were also in my consideration but I’m not sure if I really like that.
> 
> For the medium Metallic gunmetal, I do agree that my concern about it being loud may be invalid haha. But still very concerned about the metallic sheen wearing off especially in Singapore where it’s really humid all year round - not sure if this will make it worse. Another problem is I intend to purchase it in oct when I’m traveling to Korea. The prices there would be cheaper than SG so not sure if seasonal colour like this would still be available.
> 
> For abcdior, I feel the capacity should be just right. I normally would carry 2 phones, a small compact wallet, tissues and my AirPods. More concerned about it looking small for my frame. But I like that it can be worn multiple ways - crossbody, shoulder and hand carried.



If the My ABC Dior fits everything you need, go for it, as the flap closure is ideal and it definitely will not be too small for your frame.


----------



## Ajf915

gatorpooh said:


> View attachment 4461554
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night with my beautiful Lady



I NEED THIS!  If you don't mind me asking, can you confirm is the hardware silver coloured? and is this the my lady dior? I am searching for a my LD with silver hardware but there is nothing on their website currently


----------



## ff2904

Hi everyone, I am planning to get my first Lady Dior and I really love to have one of the limited arty ones. However, since they are different every year, do you think they will be dated very soon? Is it better to purchase the classic one? Thank you so much.


----------



## averagejoe

ff2904 said:


> Hi everyone, I am planning to get my first Lady Dior and I really love to have one of the limited arty ones. However, since they are different every year, do you think they will be dated very soon? Is it better to purchase the classic one? Thank you so much.


I think that you should purchase what you love. It is a Lady Dior, so even if someone can recognize the year it came from, it is still considered a "timeless" design.

By arty ones, do you mean the Lady Dior Art series which is in the third collection (3.0), or do you mean the embroidered ones like the Nature Ballet series? The Art series have a much higher price tag in some cases. The embroidered ones cost more than the standard Lady Dior as well.


----------



## ff2904

Thank you for your reply. The Art Series would definitely be out of my budget  I mean the embroidered ones or ones with patches and badges. The price is higher but I think they are much interesting


----------



## Logic

Got this mini yesterday and love it! Took awhile for me to decide on the colour but in the end I went for sparkling pink/purple


----------



## crosses

Logic said:


> View attachment 4529716
> View attachment 4529715
> 
> 
> Got this mini yesterday and love it! Took awhile for me to decide on the colour but in the end I went for sparkling pink/purple


GORGEOUS!!! I'm currently saving up for the Mini in lotus.. such an elegant yet fun and girly color!! congrats on the bag!!


----------



## redkitty

Hi all am venturing into my First Lady Dior purchase. I wanted the smaller size one for evening and was torn between the mini size and the nano size from the children’s wear section. The SA in the store referred me to the children’s wear nano size as I wanted one in red and she showed me the Patent cherry red mini and a bright red nano sized one which is part of the ultra matte range. Does anyone here have experience with both sizes any pros cons to consider? I preferred the brighter red matte nano but like the slighter larger sized mini and I wasn’t a huge fan of shiny patent leather in dark red. SA mentioned a lot of her customers buy the nano size for evening use. TIA


----------



## averagejoe

redkitty said:


> Hi all am venturing into my First Lady Dior purchase. I wanted the smaller size one for evening and was torn between the mini size and the nano size from the children’s wear section. The SA in the store referred me to the children’s wear nano size as I wanted one in red and she showed me the Patent cherry red mini and a bright red nano sized one which is part of the ultra matte range. Does anyone here have experience with both sizes any pros cons to consider? I preferred the brighter red matte nano but like the slighter larger sized mini and I wasn’t a huge fan of shiny patent leather in dark red. SA mentioned a lot of her customers buy the nano size for evening use. TIA


The nano size may not be able to fit your phone, so it means you may have to hold your phone all evening. 

The mini comes in a number of different colours and finishes. Have you seen the other variations?


----------



## blackrosesred

Hi ladies! I've been eyeing a mini lady dior in either black or scarlet lambskin. However, I did realise that the hardware on the black comes in champagne gold instead. 
Does anyone know if they used to make it in yellow gold hardware like the other sizes?


----------



## redkitty

averagejoe said:


> The nano size may not be able to fit your phone, so it means you may have to hold your phone all evening.
> 
> The mini comes in a number of different colours and finishes. Have you seen the other variations?


Yes the SA showed me all the different leathers materials and colours they had in store for both the mini and nano. They only had two red and one reddish orange called Siena. I didn’t like the sienna colour at all. I had my heart set on a red LD so it came down to the cherry red in patent mini or the Nano matte red. I have seen in the forum a bright red LD in medium but SA said they didn’t have it in mini at the moment. Was wondering if it was worth it to wait for the next season to see if there is a bright red I like in mini size. I even looked online and didn’t see any reds.


----------



## averagejoe

redkitty said:


> Yes the SA showed me all the different leathers materials and colours they had in store for both the mini and nano. They only had two red and one reddish orange called Siena. I didn’t like the sienna colour at all. I had my heart set on a red LD so it came down to the cherry red in patent mini or the Nano matte red. I have seen in the forum a bright red LD in medium but SA said they didn’t have it in mini at the moment. Was wondering if it was worth it to wait for the next season to see if there is a bright red I like in mini size. I even looked online and didn’t see any reds.


I would wait. When the Christmas season comes, boutiques get more stock of classic colours.


----------



## anan

blackrosesred said:


> Hi ladies! I've been eyeing a mini lady dior in either black or scarlet lambskin. However, I did realise that the hardware on the black comes in champagne gold instead.
> Does anyone know if they used to make it in yellow gold hardware like the other sizes?



The black mini comes with silver hardware and champagne hardware with a chain strap, and yellow gold hardware with a leather strap. There are three different variations to choose from.


----------



## averagejoe

I wanted to share this article from 2017 about the Lady Dior, from WWD. It tells of the history behind the Lady Dior's conception and its older name.
*Dior Milestone: Building a Classic*
*At 23, the Lady Dior bag has outlasted trends and a shuffling of creative directors.*

*With its soft quilted leather, modernist hardware and feminine proportions, the Lady Dior bag is a piece of fashion iconography.*

*The bag — created in 1994 — has outlasted trends, a shuffling of artistic directors at the famed fashion house, and changes in global spending power. Its price tag, about $4,000, also helps isolate the bag from lightning-fast changes in fashion and the economy.*

*Dior chief executive officer Sidney Toledano was responsible for the bag’s inception. He said of the design: “We worked with the team to create a haute couture bag that needed to have all the codes of Dior in terms of shape, design and something with a strong identity.”*

*LVMH Moët Hennessy Louis Vuitton ceo Bernard Arnault hired Toledano from French leather goods brand Lancel to spearhead the bag’s creation. At the time, Dior did not have its own in-house leather goods operation. With a small team, Toledano created a laboratory that devised the bag in three months’ time.*

*Toledano and his team worked independently of Dior’s then-artistic director Gianfranco Ferré, though they did take care to incorporate some of the Italian designers hallmarks — such as the cannage quilting pattern that Ferré often applied to ready-to-wear.*

*The team didn’t want to put a logo on the bag itself. They instead decided to spell out Dior in charms suspended from one of its handles.*

*The original bag was produced in microfiber and was named the Chouchou — a French idiom describing the best in class, a teacher’s pet. Toledano traveled to Florence and purchased an undeveloped plot of land to house Dior’s first leather goods manufacturing facility.*

*The bag’s “Lady” appellation came a year after its release, when Princess Diana was due to pay then-French First Lady Bernadette Chirac a visit. Dior prepared a bag for Diana as a gift from Élysée Palace.*

*“Madame Chirac offered the bag and we didn’t hear anything for months. One day I was in Spain, in Madrid, and I received a call midday from London from the person in charge of Dior’s English market that there was a big demand for the bag because Lady Di was on the cover of a newspaper in London with the bag right in the middle of the page,” Toledano recalled.*

*From there, the bag’s popularity accelerated — generating fanfare in markets stretching from the U.S. to Japan and catapulting Dior into the top echelon of luxury leather goods brands. It continues to be a popular style in Asia, as well as the Middle East and Russia, Toledano said.*

*Princess Diana continued to purchase additional Lady Dior bags at Harrods in new colors and materials. Dior renamed the Chouchou the Lady Dior bag in her honor in 1995 — nearly a year after its release.*

*This royal heritage helped bolster the bag’s status as one of the few true luxury purses available on the market. The Lady Dior remains the brand’s best-selling bag, Toledano said — maintaining its standing through a string of artistic directors that have included John Galliano, Raf Simons and now Maria Grazia Chiuri.*

*“If I take the segment of luxury bags priced at $3,000 or more, the Lady Dior is competing as one of the leading bags. Even at more than $4,000,” the executive said. Toledano declined to provide sales figures for the bag, but noted that the maison has sold “far more” than 100,000 units.*

*Toledano noted that in addition to Lady Dior’s quality and design ingenuity, its distribution has helped contribute to the style’s longevity.*

*“When you get a popular bag, you have to be protective. It doesn’t happen everyday,” he said. “When you have something popular you have to be careful with the volume. If people see something too much, they get tired, so we are very careful and control the number of units we sell.”*

*The Lady Dior is not wholesaled to department stores or third-party retailers, and is carried only in Dior’s own boutiques or handbag shops inside department stores. “The danger is if you sell to a wholesaler they will push it and then they look for the next ‘It’ bag. The handbag category is doing extremely well but needs to be managed differently — the level of service, of personality, how what you have to present is different,” the ceo said.*

*Toledano began an artist collaboration program in 2014 to modernize and apply a contemporary edge to the Lady Dior’s classic design.*

*The program has worked with artists including John Cameron Mitchell, Olympia Scarry and Nan Goldin. It was originally devised as an exhibition-only concept, but in 2016 became a commercial pursuit, with limited-edition runs by artists including Chris Martin, Matthew Porter and Daniel Gordon sold in Dior boutiques worldwide.*

*Martin, who applied signature treatments including paint splatters and glitter to the Lady Dior, said of the project: “When I paint it’s a pretty solitary affair, but this — working in fashion — is very collaborative. The most appealing thing to me is the idea that a Chris Martin is now walking around Hong Kong or London or Paris. The fact that these images are in the world outside is a very cool idea.”*

*The Dior collaboration was Martin’s first and only fashion tie-up to date. He said the collaboration lent a new understanding of his work to members in his close circle: “My sister-in-law is a lovely woman who lives in Washington, D.C., and dresses impeccably — it was funny to see her reaction. All of a sudden my whole status as an artist really went up from her point-of-view. Initially it was, like, ‘Oh yeah you are an artist,’ to ‘Oh, you’re serious — you worked with Dior.’”*

*Source: https://wwd.com/accessories-news/ha...o-expensive-outlasts-fashion-trends-10996240/*


----------



## kristine Basco

Haas anyone noticed if there has been some rubbings or scuffing on the inner top part of the handles? This is one of my concerns bc the two handles seem to rub against the inner parts when the handles are being held upright


----------



## DoggieBags

kristine Basco said:


> Haas anyone noticed if there has been some rubbings or scuffing on the inner top part of the handles? This is one of my concerns bc the two handles seem to rub against the inner parts when the handles are being held upright


No. I don’t see the kind of wear you are describing on any of my Lady Diors.


----------



## AngelYuki

kristine Basco said:


> Haas anyone noticed if there has been some rubbings or scuffing on the inner top part of the handles? This is one of my concerns bc the two handles seem to rub against the inner parts when the handles are being held upright


I noticed there was a little rubbing of the lobster clasp against the outside part of my handles. I wrapped both handles with Mitzahs and it seems fine now. I haven't noticed rubbing between the handles, but I've always had at least one handle wrapped.


----------



## redkitty

averagejoe said:


> I would wait. When the Christmas season comes, boutiques get more stock of classic colours.


Thanks @averagejoe for the help. Ok I snapped up this lovely nano sized baby in a neutral instead. Couldn’t resist. Will have to go back x’mas for a red mini instead. Not the first time I walked in with one item in mind and walked out with a completely different thing


----------



## averagejoe

redkitty said:


> Thanks @averagejoe for the help. Ok I snapped up this lovely nano sized baby in a neutral instead. Couldn’t resist. Will have to go back x’mas for a red mini instead. Not the first time I walked in with one item in mind and walked out with a completely different thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4535388
> View attachment 4535389


Great choice! Congratulations!


----------



## redkitty

averagejoe said:


> Great choice! Congratulations!


Thx @averagejoe, qq, do nano sized lady doors come with an authenticity card and a dust bag like the Chanel bags? I didn’t get them, maybe the SA forgot? Was thinking of going back to the store to ask for them if they are supposed to include it.


----------



## averagejoe

redkitty said:


> Thx @averagejoe, qq, do nano sized lady doors come with an authenticity card and a dust bag like the Chanel bags? I didn’t get them, maybe the SA forgot? Was thinking of going back to the store to ask for them if they are supposed to include it.


Because it is a handbag, you're supposed to get a dustbag and authenticity card. Did the SA just put your bag into a paper shopping bag?


----------



## redkitty

averagejoe said:


> Because it is a handbag, you're supposed to get a dustbag and authenticity card. Did the SA just put your bag into a paper shopping bag?


Thx for quick reply. She did put in a box but there was no card in the bag or the box. She just wrapped the bag in the white paper with a Dior sticker. No dustbag. Is it possible to ask now after 1 week? I remember the SA name. I have never bought from her before so didn’t realise until I got home.


----------



## averagejoe

redkitty said:


> Thx for quick reply. She did put in a box but there was no card in the bag or the box. She just wrapped the bag in the white paper with a Dior sticker. No dustbag. Is it possible to ask now after 1 week? I remember the SA name. I have never bought from her before so didn’t realise until I got home.


Of course it is possible to ask. A lot of times, they stuff the dustbag inside the bag. Did you check the stuffing inside to see if there is a white fabric bag?


----------



## redkitty

averagejoe said:


> Of course it is possible to ask. A lot of times, they stuff the dustbag inside the bag. Did you check the stuffing inside to see if there is a white fabric bag?


Yup I emptied everything in the box and there was no stuffing inside the bag. The nano is tiny so maybe they didn’t bother to stuff it. I think I am on the roll with LD now. Just saw another killer mini sized one in the studded design with block charms!. Will upload pics once I get a chance. I will need your expert advice again @averagejoe as I have not seen the studded LD since 2017 and the strap is different?? The SA was not very helpful and just said yes it was not from this season.


----------



## averagejoe

redkitty said:


> Yup I emptied everything in the box and there was no stuffing inside the bag. The nano is tiny so maybe they didn’t bother to stuff it. I think I am on the roll with LD now. Just saw another killer mini sized one in the studded design with block charms!. Will upload pics once I get a chance. I will need your expert advice again @averagejoe as I have not seen the studded LD since 2017 and the strap is different?? The SA was not very helpful and just said yes it was not from this season.


Is the strap a chain or a thick leather version?


----------



## redkitty

averagejoe said:


> Is the strap a chain or a thick leather version?


It’s a matte black chain like the normal cannage mini LDs. But claws look different not oval with CD stamp. I just wanted to know which season it was from as none of the other SAs knew either when I went to another store and showed it to them. Weird. They said not classic line either. Do LDs have a date stamp in them like LV bags so we can tell when it was made?


----------



## AngelYuki

redkitty said:


> It’s a matte black chain like the normal cannage mini LDs. But claws look different not oval with CD stamp. I just wanted to know which season it was from as none of the other SAs knew either when I went to another store and showed it to them. Weird. They said not classic line either. Do LDs have a date stamp in them like LV bags so we can tell when it was made?


The date stamp is on the leather tab in the zipper pocket or behind the leather "Made in..." tag. Did your bag come with a care booklet envelope? Sometimes the SA puts the authenticity card with the care booklet.


----------



## averagejoe

redkitty said:


> It’s a matte black chain like the normal cannage mini LDs. But claws look different not oval with CD stamp. I just wanted to know which season it was from as none of the other SAs knew either when I went to another store and showed it to them. Weird. They said not classic line either. Do LDs have a date stamp in them like LV bags so we can tell when it was made?


Yes, the Lady Dior has a date stamp inside the lining of the interior pocket, or somewhere along a seam.

I believe that your bag is from pre-Fall 2018. Here is the larger version:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




The studded all-black styles are awesome!!! Congratulations on your new Lady Dior!


----------



## redkitty

AngelYuki said:


> The date stamp is on the leather tab in the zipper pocket or behind the leather "Made in..." tag. Did your bag come with a care booklet envelope? Sometimes the SA puts the authenticity card with the care booklet.


Yes, I checked for that too and there was no care booklet envelope either. There was a small thin cardboard card just with CD name on it in silver design in the small pocket inside the bag. Anyway I went back to the same store explained what happened with the receipt and they just gave me an authenticity card and another dust bag. So all’s good. Thx.


----------



## redkitty

averagejoe said:


> Yes, the Lady Dior has a date stamp inside the lining of the interior pocket, or somewhere along a seam.
> 
> I believe that your bag is from pre-Fall 2018. Here is the larger version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The studded all-black styles are awesome!!! Congratulations on your new Lady Dior!


wow! This black on black medium is gorgeous, wish I got my hands on that one too.  mine is a mini sized one. But my strap is chain not the studded leather version in your pic above. Would have been more awesome if it did come with a studded strap! Am still pretty pleased with my mini red. Again you are right my bag has a June 2018 stamp. You r awesome @averagejoe!


----------



## Iana24

I’ve been considering Lady Dior Lotus lately but only see the Mini size on the website. Can anyone advise whether Dior still produce this color? I also happen to see two in resale market. One is in new condition from 2013, the other one is preloved from 2017. Both are the same price. Which one would you choose and why? I’d like to own a newer one but given the older is never been used that intrigues me. Does the quilt flatten overtime? And if I can get a new one from the store, would you pay full price while there are some options out there if you were me? I don’t mind to pay full price as I plan to keep it long term but is it wise in term if value? Really appreciate your opinion. Thank you


----------



## noegirl

My newest baby ... a birthday gift to myself.


----------



## Designer_Dreams

Iana24 said:


> I’ve been considering Lady Dior Lotus lately but only see the Mini size on the website. Can anyone advise whether Dior still produce this color? I also happen to see two in resale market. One is in new condition from 2013, the other one is preloved from 2017. Both are the same price. Which one would you choose and why? I’d like to own a newer one but given the older is never been used that intrigues me. Does the quilt flatten overtime? And if I can get a new one from the store, would you pay full price while there are some options out there if you were me? I don’t mind to pay full price as I plan to keep it long term but is it wise in term if value? Really appreciate your opinion. Thank you


If money isn’t a concern, I would always choose new over preloved! Unless the color you’re looking for is limited edition and not avail in the store, I personally wouldn’t even factor in what’s currently avail preloved (again, this is assuming price isn’t an issue).

Plus the experience is so much fun when you get it directly from the boutique! And even if you do a phone order from the boutique, the packaging is beautiful and makes the purchase more special. To my understanding, the lotus is only in the mini size...  but I may be wrong for older models, bc it may have once been avail in other sizes...


----------



## redkitty

Iana24 said:


> I’ve been considering Lady Dior Lotus lately but only see the Mini size on the website. Can anyone advise whether Dior still produce this color? I also happen to see two in resale market. One is in new condition from 2013, the other one is preloved from 2017. Both are the same price. Which one would you choose and why? I’d like to own a newer one but given the older is never been used that intrigues me. Does the quilt flatten overtime? And if I can get a new one from the store, would you pay full price while there are some options out there if you were me? I don’t mind to pay full price as I plan to keep it long term but is it wise in term if value? Really appreciate your opinion. Thank you


Hi, I think for me I would not hesitate to buy preloved if it is unused or in like new condition but only if I know 100% that the seller is reputable. My mum’s old LD is like almost 20 yrs but the quilting looks similar and not particularly flat. But she does store her bags properly so that may help.

I would buy the older but new one if it’s the same price. I just like the older quality of the bags as I have seen a drop in LV Chanel quality compared to my mums bags.

I think it can be fun to buy in store if they have it but I wouldn’t say I must have it from the store itself. But this is all my personal preferences. Good luck and pls share you purchase here. Would like to see the Lotus in medium.


----------



## Designer_Dreams

redkitty said:


> Hi, I think for me I would not hesitate to buy preloved if it is unused or in like new condition but only if I know 100% that the seller is reputable. My mum’s old LD is like almost 20 yrs but the quilting looks similar and not particularly flat. But she does store her bags properly so that may help.
> 
> I would buy the older but new one if it’s the same price. I just like the older quality of the bags as I have seen a drop in LV Chanel quality compared to my mums bags.
> 
> I think it can be fun to buy in store if they have it but I wouldn’t say I must have it from the store itself. But this is all my personal preferences. Good luck and pls share you purchase here. Would like to see the Lotus in medium.


@redkitty makes a valid point about quality as well.... I guess it depends on how much of a savings you're getting, do you really care about the experience/new packaging, is the seller reputable, etc.? I also have some bags from the late 1990s/early 2000s & they look better than some of my newer bags from the past 5 yrs. (esp from Saint Laurent, their quality is rather subpar)


----------



## Iana24

Designer_Dreams said:


> If money isn’t a concern, I would always choose new over preloved! Unless the color you’re looking for is limited edition and not avail in the store, I personally wouldn’t even factor in what’s currently avail preloved (again, this is assuming price isn’t an issue).
> 
> Plus the experience is so much fun when you get it directly from the boutique! And even if you do a phone order from the boutique, the packaging is beautiful and makes the purchase more special. To my understanding, the lotus is only in the mini size...  but I may be wrong for older models, bc it may have once been avail in other sizes...





redkitty said:


> Hi, I think for me I would not hesitate to buy preloved if it is unused or in like new condition but only if I know 100% that the seller is reputable. My mum’s old LD is like almost 20 yrs but the quilting looks similar and not particularly flat. But she does store her bags properly so that may help.
> 
> I would buy the older but new one if it’s the same price. I just like the older quality of the bags as I have seen a drop in LV Chanel quality compared to my mums bags.
> 
> I think it can be fun to buy in store if they have it but I wouldn’t say I must have it from the store itself. But this is all my personal preferences. Good luck and pls share you purchase here. Would like to see the Lotus in medium.





Designer_Dreams said:


> @redkitty makes a valid point about quality as well.... I guess it depends on how much of a savings you're getting, do you really care about the experience/new packaging, is the seller reputable, etc.? I also have some bags from the late 1990s/early 2000s & they look better than some of my newer bags from the past 5 yrs. (esp from Saint Laurent, their quality is rather subpar)



Thank you so much @Designer_Dreams and @redkitty  for your valuable insight. I’m honestly nervous to buy preloved but for sure I will get entrupy to authenticate it. I always buy new except for one seasonal Chanel flap I had missed out when it launched so I had to buy preloved, no choice. I’m Chanel girl at heart but I do want to add more variety to my collection. LD has been on my list for so long but think I will get it when I’m a bit older so I can get more use out of it since my style will be more feminine than casual then. The Lotus really get me excited and I feel the urge to buy now thinking what if they discontinue the color one day. The thing about LD is since I have never own the style I’m not sure will it suit me perfectly and also the review about the small opening worries me. As much as I love to buy new, I do consider the preloved in case I decide to sell it later, I won’t lose so much money although I feel like keeping it forever. It will not be for boutique experience as I have enough I guess and luckily all store visits have been so delightful, and also don’t care enough about the box and packaging as I used to in the past. En fete, I always ask SA to give me foldable box so I can store it flat. They usually reluctant as they can’t present pretty packaging with all the ribbon to hand to me, lol. I keep the packaging just for resale value sake. But I like the feeling of owning new, no one else has ever used it before and yes I’m a bit of perfectionist and OCD  so when the ‘never been used’ pop up I do think about it a lot but the older year make me hesitate. I never though about the vintage quilt on LD as redkitty mention but that is really a good point. And quality wise older vs new. Yes I have sent my LV and Chanel for repair and they’re new. Some of the defects were there when I bought them.


----------



## Designer_Dreams

Iana24 said:


> Thank you so much @Designer_Dreams and @redkitty  for your valuable insight. I’m honestly nervous to buy preloved but for sure I will get entrupy to authenticate it. I always buy new except for one seasonal Chanel flap I had missed out when it launched so I had to buy preloved, no choice. I’m Chanel girl at heart but I do want to add more variety to my collection. LD has been on my list for so long but think I will get it when I’m a bit older so I can get more use out of it since my style will be more feminine than casual then. The Lotus really get me excited and I feel the urge to buy now thinking what if they discontinue the color one day. The thing about LD is since I have never own the style I’m not sure will it suit me perfectly and also the review about the small opening worries me. As much as I love to buy new, I do consider the preloved in case I decide to sell it later, I won’t lose so much money although I feel like keeping it forever. It will not be for boutique experience as I have enough I guess and luckily all store visits have been so delightful, and also don’t care enough about the box and packaging as I used to in the past. En fete, I always ask SA to give me foldable box so I can store it flat. They usually reluctant as they can’t present pretty packaging with all the ribbon to hand to me, lol. I keep the packaging just for resale value sake. But I like the feeling of owning new, no one else has ever used it before and yes I’m a bit of perfectionist and OCD  so when the ‘never been used’ pop up I do think about it a lot but the older year make me hesitate. I never though about the vintage quilt on LD as redkitty mention but that is really a good point. And quality wise older vs new. Yes I have sent my LV and Chanel for repair and they’re new. Some of the defects were there when I bought them.


Let us know what you decide! I have the ABCDior small size, so it has the flap opening. Maybe look into those? I’ve never come across this size in the lotus, but there has been a wide array of colors since being released a few years ago. There was just a lavender rose color that was quite stunning. Looked similar to the lotus, just didn’t have that slight metallic sheen. I was considering that one, but went with grey since I’ve been on a blush pink obsession the past year or so and didn’t need another pink in my collection at the moment


----------



## anan

noegirl said:


> My newest baby ... a birthday gift to myself.


which strap does this come with?


----------



## Iana24

Designer_Dreams said:


> Let us know what you decide! I have the ABCDior small size, so it has the flap opening. Maybe look into those? I’ve never come across this size in the lotus, but there has been a wide array of colors since being released a few years ago. There was just a lavender rose color that was quite stunning. Looked similar to the lotus, just didn’t have that slight metallic sheen. I was considering that one, but went with grey since I’ve been on a blush pink obsession the past year or so and didn’t need another pink in my collection at the moment


Thank you. I looked into the flap option but I don’t know if Medium Lotus ever come out with it. And I do like zipper better for security it just the tight opening that has been my concern. I will update if I finally get the bag


----------



## incredibellle

redkitty said:


> Thanks @averagejoe for the help. Ok I snapped up this lovely nano sized baby in a neutral instead. Couldn’t resist. Will have to go back x’mas for a red mini instead. Not the first time I walked in with one item in mind and walked out with a completely different thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4535388
> View attachment 4535389


I love this! I've been hunting for a neutral color mini lady dior. I haven't seen the nano size before.. does it fit an iPhone?! Do you mind sharing the price?


----------



## mika7777777

Does anybody know if any of the *Lambskin* medium LDs come with flap openings? I've seen only clalfskin and patent medium LDs with flap openings so far. I would love to see lambskin LDs with flaps as well ❤️


----------



## Serenn

weiling1992 said:


> I have decided to sell my LD in classic Lambskin due to the zip closure. It is too stiff and I don’t like my slgs rubbing the zip
> 
> It would be perfect if they have the black medium with flap opening. Since there isn’t, I am still seriously considering
> 1) gun metal metallic calf in medium size (downside is, Metallics might not wear well in long run and could be too loud for work?)
> 
> 2) small abc LD (tried it in store before but not sure if this size would work well for me. FYI, I’m 5’4 wearing UK8-10)
> 
> Not sure which one to get but I really need one of it in my collection!



Yesterday i was at the dior boutique. The medium sizes of the lambskin are with zipper. The medium size in the calfskin are without zipper. Thats what the sa told me. I askes because i thougt that all of the medium sizes are whit zipper, but this is only the (medium) lambskin.


----------



## thebagqueen

Hello all! I just got my first LD (and my first pre-loved bag) and I'm so excited! I saw a pic of this and have been searching for a good one to become available for a while.

After I ordered I started second guessing and thinking it would be too loud or the that the quality wouldn't be the same in the pics. But it's so much better than I thought it would be! It's flawless, not even a scratch on the hardware and so beautiful in person. 

Gradient Silver Navy Metallic Microcannage Medium Lady Dior with Silver Hardware


----------



## AngelYuki

thebagqueen said:


> Hello all! I just got my first LD (and my first pre-loved bag) and I'm so excited! I saw a pic of this and have been searching for a good one to become available for a while.
> 
> After I ordered I started second guessing and thinking it would be too loud or the that the quality wouldn't be the same in the pics. But it's so much better than I thought it would be! It's flawless, not even a scratch on the hardware and so beautiful in person.
> 
> Gradient Silver Navy Metallic Microcannage Medium Lady Dior with Silver Hardware
> 
> View attachment 4567691



That is gorgeous! I love your Dior family


----------



## rk4265

To the Dior Lovers that have purchased this lady in any sizes and color.  How is it holding up? I’m obsessed but the smooth leather makes me worry about scratches and corners


----------



## luckylove

Hi! quick question for everyone.... does the Lady Dior with matte black hardware come with protective stickers on the rings near handle? I was wondering if they protect the hardware before clients purchase. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## antschulina

luckylove said:


> Hi! quick question for everyone.... does the Lady Dior with matte black hardware come with protective stickers on the rings near handle? I was wondering if they protect the hardware before clients purchase. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


Hi! Yes all hardware on a LD comes with protective stickers!


----------



## antschulina

rk4265 said:


> To the Dior Lovers that have purchased this lady in any sizes and color.  How is it holding up? I’m obsessed but the smooth leather makes me worry about scratches and corners


The smooth lambskin leather is very durable on Lady Dior bags. I have had mine for over a year, and I barely see corner wear!


----------



## Iana24

Iana24 said:


> Thank you so much @Designer_Dreams and @redkitty  for your valuable insight. I’m honestly nervous to buy preloved but for sure I will get entrupy to authenticate it. I always buy new except for one seasonal Chanel flap I had missed out when it launched so I had to buy preloved, no choice. I’m Chanel girl at heart but I do want to add more variety to my collection. LD has been on my list for so long but think I will get it when I’m a bit older so I can get more use out of it since my style will be more feminine than casual then. The Lotus really get me excited and I feel the urge to buy now thinking what if they discontinue the color one day. The thing about LD is since I have never own the style I’m not sure will it suit me perfectly and also the review about the small opening worries me. As much as I love to buy new, I do consider the preloved in case I decide to sell it later, I won’t lose so much money although I feel like keeping it forever. It will not be for boutique experience as I have enough I guess and luckily all store visits have been so delightful, and also don’t care enough about the box and packaging as I used to in the past. En fete, I always ask SA to give me foldable box so I can store it flat. They usually reluctant as they can’t present pretty packaging with all the ribbon to hand to me, lol. I keep the packaging just for resale value sake. But I like the feeling of owning new, no one else has ever used it before and yes I’m a bit of perfectionist and OCD  so when the ‘never been used’ pop up I do think about it a lot but the older year make me hesitate. I never though about the vintage quilt on LD as redkitty mention but that is really a good point. And quality wise older vs new. Yes I have sent my LV and Chanel for repair and they’re new. Some of the defects were there when I bought them.



Update to my story; I finally bit the bullet and bought the preloved LD Lotus in Medium. I was considering ‘never been used’ 2013 vs 2017 and went with the older year just because it was stated new. I couldn’t be happier. The bag came with all stickers are still intact, puffy, and although I spotted some minor rubbing on the handle, I was very delighted overall. Bonus is it turned out to be end of 2014 bought in Paris so yeay younger bag!

Here she is


----------



## luckylove

antschulina said:


> Hi! Yes all hardware on a LD comes with protective stickers!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Tinder

Hi fellow dior lovers, 
I am new to dior and was thinking of adding the lady dior in either small (abcdior) or medium to my collection. I have lots of black bags so was hoping to do a lighter toned but hopefully neutral in color to wear most days/seasons. I went to the boutique today and found these two beauties. I’m so divided! Any opinions on which one looks most practical and/or best on me? The pink toned one is small with the abc charms and the grey one is the medium. Both I believe are in lambskin. The pink one had just arrived today and was brand new opened just for me to look at. Both are the last ones in their size and color. 

Questions: 
I think I prefer the flap opening for ease of access but I wonder if it starts to look cracked and scratched over time? 
Is the zipper really that difficult to access in the medium? 
They also had the medium matte blush color which is very similar to the pink one in the picture but obviously with matte same-toned hardware. What do people think of that one? It has the flap opening too. Does the matte hardware chip? 
They also had a lighter grey that was shimmery, so prettty! But I worry about color transfer and versatility for all seasons. Anyone have this shade? Unfortunately I didn’t take a picture of that one. 
Also does anyone know if the iPad mini fits in either of the sizes? 

For reference, I tend to dress casual on days off, like the option of crossbody so I can manage my kids but would also like to wear carrying top handle. I dress minimalist with very neutral, mostly black, white, greys and maybe maroon. 

Sorry for the million questions.
Thanks for any insight for a dior newbie!


----------



## averagejoe

Tinder said:


> View attachment 4572179
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi fellow dior lovers,
> I am new to dior and was thinking of adding the lady dior in either small (abcdior) or medium to my collection. I have lots of black bags so was hoping to do a lighter toned but hopefully neutral in color to wear most days/seasons. I went to the boutique today and found these two beauties. I’m so divided! Any opinions on which one looks most practical and/or best on me? The pink toned one is small with the abc charms and the grey one is the medium. Both I believe are in lambskin. The pink one had just arrived today and was brand new opened just for me to look at. Both are the last ones in their size and color.
> 
> Questions:
> I think I prefer the flap opening for ease of access but I wonder if it starts to look cracked and scratched over time?
> Is the zipper really that difficult to access in the medium?
> They also had the medium matte blush color which is very similar to the pink one in the picture but obviously with matte same-toned hardware. What do people think of that one? It has the flap opening too. Does the matte hardware chip?
> They also had a lighter grey that was shimmery, so prettty! But I worry about color transfer and versatility for all seasons. Anyone have this shade? Unfortunately I didn’t take a picture of that one.
> Also does anyone know if the iPad mini fits in either of the sizes?
> 
> For reference, I tend to dress casual on days off, like the option of crossbody so I can manage my kids but would also like to wear carrying top handle. I dress minimalist with very neutral, mostly black, white, greys and maybe maroon.
> 
> Sorry for the million questions.
> Thanks for any insight for a dior newbie!


The matte one is wonderful because it is the medium size but has the flap closure. The hardware may scratch but if it chips, Dior will repair it. Some people have had the matte bag for several months now with no complaints. I would go with that one.

I doubt the flap will get tons of scratches, nor any more scratches than the zipper version.


----------



## wzy21

Tinder said:


> View attachment 4572179
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi fellow dior lovers,
> I am new to dior and was thinking of adding the lady dior in either small (abcdior) or medium to my collection. I have lots of black bags so was hoping to do a lighter toned but hopefully neutral in color to wear most days/seasons. I went to the boutique today and found these two beauties. I’m so divided! Any opinions on which one looks most practical and/or best on me? The pink toned one is small with the abc charms and the grey one is the medium. Both I believe are in lambskin. The pink one had just arrived today and was brand new opened just for me to look at. Both are the last ones in their size and color.
> 
> Questions:
> I think I prefer the flap opening for ease of access but I wonder if it starts to look cracked and scratched over time?
> Is the zipper really that difficult to access in the medium?
> They also had the medium matte blush color which is very similar to the pink one in the picture but obviously with matte same-toned hardware. What do people think of that one? It has the flap opening too. Does the matte hardware chip?
> They also had a lighter grey that was shimmery, so prettty! But I worry about color transfer and versatility for all seasons. Anyone have this shade? Unfortunately I didn’t take a picture of that one.
> Also does anyone know if the iPad mini fits in either of the sizes?
> 
> For reference, I tend to dress casual on days off, like the option of crossbody so I can manage my kids but would also like to wear carrying top handle. I dress minimalist with very neutral, mostly black, white, greys and maybe maroon.
> 
> Sorry for the million questions.
> Thanks for any insight for a dior newbie!


I think the grey medium (non-shimmery) is the most versatile. It would match well with your wardrobe and can be used casually as well as for more formal occasions. The small would be better for formal functions (like cocktails and wedding dinners), but it might be a bit small for daily use. I've had a grey lambskin medium for more than a year and no issues with color transfer (though I make sure it does not rub against jeans). 

The zip closure is not the easiest to access, but it is not insurmountable (especially if you like the bag enough). I don't have any with the flap closure so I can't compare.

The blush you're referring to is probably the Fard colour - if you like that but are concerned about the matte hardware, it is also available with rose gold hardware (I got that recently). The Fard is a lovely colour but the grey (which is also very lovely) is easier to match and probably a bit more classic.


----------



## pianolize

rk4265 said:


> To the Dior Lovers that have purchased this lady in any sizes and color.  How is it holding up? I’m obsessed but the smooth leather makes me worry about scratches and corners


This is GORGEOUS- I think I passed it the other day!


----------



## shijay

Hi, i am looking into getting a small size lady dior but am so confused about the straps.  Some have an adjustable strap (from what I saw online) and some don't.  Is this the diff between "my lady dior small" and "abcdior" ? 
Can someone shed some light on this please  Thanks!


----------



## Chanellover2015

Tinder said:


> View attachment 4572179
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi fellow dior lovers,
> I am new to dior and was thinking of adding the lady dior in either small (abcdior) or medium to my collection. I have lots of black bags so was hoping to do a lighter toned but hopefully neutral in color to wear most days/seasons. I went to the boutique today and found these two beauties. I’m so divided! Any opinions on which one looks most practical and/or best on me? The pink toned one is small with the abc charms and the grey one is the medium. Both I believe are in lambskin. The pink one had just arrived today and was brand new opened just for me to look at. Both are the last ones in their size and color.
> 
> Questions:
> I think I prefer the flap opening for ease of access but I wonder if it starts to look cracked and scratched over time?
> Is the zipper really that difficult to access in the medium?
> They also had the medium matte blush color which is very similar to the pink one in the picture but obviously with matte same-toned hardware. What do people think of that one? It has the flap opening too. Does the matte hardware chip?
> They also had a lighter grey that was shimmery, so prettty! But I worry about color transfer and versatility for all seasons. Anyone have this shade? Unfortunately I didn’t take a picture of that one.
> Also does anyone know if the iPad mini fits in either of the sizes?
> 
> For reference, I tend to dress casual on days off, like the option of crossbody so I can manage my kids but would also like to wear carrying top handle. I dress minimalist with very neutral, mostly black, white, greys and maybe maroon.
> 
> Sorry for the million questions.
> Thanks for any insight for a dior newbie!



I’ve tried them both in the same colors as well when I was deciding what to get for on the abcdior.  Loved the grey but for some reason it made me look ‘washed out’ - thinking cause of my skin tone. It just didn’t look good on me that particular grey, otherwise I would have bought it. The fard colour suited me better.
Both are gorgeous choices and even the one you had also mentioned with the matte finish. Post your reveal once you make your choice. Can’t wait to see what you decided on


----------



## fairchild119

Iana24 said:


> Update to my story; I finally bit the bullet and bought the preloved LD Lotus in Medium. I was considering ‘never been used’ 2013 vs 2017 and went with the older year just because it was stated new. I couldn’t be happier. The bag came with all stickers are still intact, puffy, and although I spotted some minor rubbing on the handle, I was very delighted overall. Bonus is it turned out to be end of 2014 bought in Paris so yeay younger bag!
> 
> Here she is
> 
> View attachment 4571577
> View attachment 4571580




Congrats! This is such a pretty color.


----------



## Pinkie*

thebagqueen said:


> Hello all! I just got my first LD (and my first pre-loved bag) and I'm so excited! I saw a pic of this and have been searching for a good one to become available for a while.
> 
> After I ordered I started second guessing and thinking it would be too loud or the that the quality wouldn't be the same in the pics. But it's so much better than I thought it would be! It's flawless, not even a scratch on the hardware and so beautiful in person.
> 
> Gradient Silver Navy Metallic Microcannage Medium Lady Dior with Silver Hardware
> 
> View attachment 4567691


Oooo my what a beautiful bags


----------



## thebagqueen

Pinkie* said:


> Oooo my what a beautiful bags



Thank you!!!!


----------



## CQQ

Anna Carroll said:


> So glad that I can join the club now.
> 
> Here is my unboxing video for My Lady Dior ABC this season



May I ask if this is the size small?


----------



## Iana24

fairchild119 said:


> Congrats! This is such a pretty color.


Thank you. I’m so in love with this shade and apparently it’s a versatile color


----------



## blackrosesred

Hi ladies! I've been in a huge conflict with myself about which version of the mini lady dior in black to get.

1. New version which comes in champagne gold hardware and a chain strap
2. Old version which comes in yellow gold hardware with a leather strap

Thoughts, tips and your own pics would be appreciated!

For pics :


----------



## blackrosesred

Has anyone any pics of them styling their lady diors with the saddle straps?


----------



## blackrosesred

shijay said:


> Hi, i am looking into getting a small size lady dior but am so confused about the straps.  Some have an adjustable strap (from what I saw online) and some don't.  Is this the diff between "my lady dior small" and "abcdior" ?
> Can someone shed some light on this please  Thanks!



From what I understand the mini comes with chain straps, the abc dior and small is the same that comes with the strap which you can customise.


----------



## anan

the cha


blackrosesred said:


> Hi ladies! I've been in a huge conflict with myself about which version of the mini lady dior in black to get.
> 
> 1. New version which comes in champagne gold hardware and a chain strap
> 2. Old version which comes in yellow gold hardware with a leather strap
> 
> Thoughts, tips and your own pics would be appreciated!
> 
> For pics :



the black with champagne hardware and chain strap for sure.


----------



## averagejoe

blackrosesred said:


> Hi ladies! I've been in a huge conflict with myself about which version of the mini lady dior in black to get.
> 
> 1. New version which comes in champagne gold hardware and a chain strap
> 2. Old version which comes in yellow gold hardware with a leather strap
> 
> Thoughts, tips and your own pics would be appreciated!
> 
> For pics :


Another vote for the chain strap version.


----------



## averagejoe

The new Lady Dior campaign features several celebrities, each with a Lady Dior bag that reflects their personal style:


----------



## averagejoe

More from the campaign, which features models as well:


----------



## Serenn

lincer said:


> Hello,
> I'm preparing to buy my first Dior next Tuesday!  Either a small size Lady Dior (My ABCDior) or Lady Dior clutch with cardholders.
> 
> I hope you can help me with these questions:
> Does any of the two fit a full size wallet? At least MLD?
> Does anyone have issues with a leather strap slipping off of your shoulders (since it's so wide)?
> 
> Thank you for any help.



I own a lady dior clutch. It fits a full size wallet but it depends on the measurments of the wallet.


----------



## Serenn

anan said:


> Does anyone know the name of the color on this My Lady Dior and if it’s in lambskin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4463357



I think its the calfskin. I own a different bag in the same colour. It looks the same


----------



## DoggieBags

I posted this in recent purchase thread but thought it should go in this thread too. Medium Lady Dior with hand beading. Part of a series of 4. Elephants, monkeys, lions, giraffes.


----------



## cafecreme15

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4595865
> View attachment 4595866
> View attachment 4595867
> View attachment 4595864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this in recent purchase thread but thought it should go in this thread too. Medium Lady Dior with hand beading. Part of a series of 4. Elephants, monkeys, lions, giraffes.


Magnifique!


----------



## blackrosesred

Hi all! Finally narrowed down my choices between a scarlet mini and scarlet in small. I like the chunky look of the small size on me and am leaning towards it. However, the mini is more balanced for my petite frame of 153cm/5 and definitely a classic.

The strap on the small size is also too long on me if I don’t crossbody it. Has anyone taken theirs to a professional leather maker to modify their straps?

Any tips to help decide would be appreciated! ❤️


----------



## averagejoe

blackrosesred said:


> Hi all! Finally narrowed down my choices between a scarlet mini and scarlet in small. I like the chunky look of the small size on me and am leaning towards it. However, the mini is more balanced for my petite frame of 153cm/5 and definitely a classic.
> 
> The strap on the small size is also too long on me if I don’t crossbody it. Has anyone taken theirs to a professional leather maker to modify their straps?
> 
> Any tips to help decide would be appreciated! ❤️


I wouldn't get a professional leather maker to shorten the strap. They may ruin it and/or make something crooked. You can actually shorten it a tad bit on each side yourself with the adjustment piece beside each clasp. 

I think they both look good on you. If you wear sneakers often with your looks, then I recommend the small size. It looks more casual with the cross-body strap than the mini.


----------



## cafecreme15

blackrosesred said:


> Hi all! Finally narrowed down my choices between a scarlet mini and scarlet in small. I like the chunky look of the small size on me and am leaning towards it. However, the mini is more balanced for my petite frame of 153cm/5 and definitely a classic.
> 
> The strap on the small size is also too long on me if I don’t crossbody it. Has anyone taken theirs to a professional leather maker to modify their straps?
> 
> Any tips to help decide would be appreciated! ❤️


Tbh this bag is difficult enough to get things in and out of as it is. For this reason alone I’d go with the larger size!


----------



## blackrosesred

averagejoe said:


> I wouldn't get a professional leather maker to shorten the strap. They may ruin it and/or make something crooked. You can actually shorten it a tad bit on each side yourself with the adjustment piece beside each clasp.
> 
> I think they both look good on you. If you wear sneakers often with your looks, then I recommend the small size. It looks more casual with the cross-body strap than the mini.



thank you! Even with the adjustments, it’s much longer actually


----------



## blackrosesred

cafecreme15 said:


> Tbh this bag is difficult enough to get things in and out of as it is. For this reason alone I’d go with the larger size!



ah good thing to take not of. Thanks!


----------



## MelisaGunawan

Hi all I'm new in luxury bag world..now I plan to buy abcdior but can't decide which one is the best nude color? Please help me to choose
This one
https://www.dior.com/en_int/products/couture-M0538OCAL_M50P_TU-my-abcdior-lambskin-bag
Or
https://www.dior.com/en_int/products/couture-M0538OCAL_M49P_TU-my-abcdior-lambskin-bag

The last one is hardly to find, my personal shopper couldn't find in europe
Thankyou


----------



## averagejoe

MelisaGunawan said:


> Hi all I'm new in luxury bag world..now I plan to buy abcdior but can't decide which one is the best nude color? Please help me to choose
> This one
> https://www.dior.com/en_int/products/couture-M0538OCAL_M50P_TU-my-abcdior-lambskin-bag
> Or
> https://www.dior.com/en_int/products/couture-M0538OCAL_M49P_TU-my-abcdior-lambskin-bag
> 
> The last one is hardly to find, my personal shopper couldn't find in europe
> Thankyou


I like the "Pale Pink" (M49P) colour more.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

That denim KaleiDiorscopic bag is TDF. I. Am. OBSESSED.





averagejoe said:


> The new Lady Dior campaign features several celebrities, each with a Lady Dior bag that reflects their personal style:


----------



## lovieluvslux

Congrats.  I love your collection.




thebagqueen said:


> Hello all! I just got my first LD (and my first pre-loved bag) and I'm so excited! I saw a pic of this and have been searching for a good one to become available for a while.
> 
> After I ordered I started second guessing and thinking it would be too loud or the that the quality wouldn't be the same in the pics. But it's so much better than I thought it would be! It's flawless, not even a scratch on the hardware and so beautiful in person.
> 
> Gradient Silver Navy Metallic Microcannage Medium Lady Dior with Silver Hardware
> 
> View attachment 4567691


----------



## HandbagMqn

I can't stop staring. This is my first Dior bag - I know it's potentially a slight faux pas not going for the classic cannage first time round, but everything about this one was just more 'me' (plus flap closure - yay!).

The bad news is I am definitely already eyeing up a small Lady Dior in a nude/blush colour next...slippery slope.

Sorry the photo quality isn't amazing, I have a really old iPhone!


----------



## Havanese 28

My LD continues to be one of my absolute favorite bags.  Mine is Medium Black Lambskin with Gold hardware, and I find it very durable and very versatile.  LD is a gorgeous classic!


----------



## cynttl

My first LD. Love it to bits. Love the holiday packaging too ❤️


----------



## thebagqueen

cynttl said:


> My first LD. Love it to bits. Love the holiday packaging too ❤️


Congrats! Soooo beautiful! I've been eying this one for a while. Welcome to the LD Club!


----------



## cynttl

thebagqueen said:


> Congrats! Soooo beautiful! I've been eying this one for a while. Welcome to the LD Club!


Thanks! ☺️


----------



## solitudelove

HandbagMqn said:


> I can't stop staring. This is my first Dior bag - I know it's potentially a slight faux pas not going for the classic cannage first time round, but everything about this one was just more 'me' (plus flap closure - yay!).
> 
> The bad news is I am definitely already eyeing up a small Lady Dior in a nude/blush colour next...slippery slope.
> 
> Sorry the photo quality isn't amazing, I have a really old iPhone!
> 
> View attachment 4626300


What is the leather/pattern on your bag?


----------



## SherwoodMom

blackrosesred said:


> Hi ladies! I've been in a huge conflict with myself about which version of the mini lady dior in black to get.
> 
> 1. New version which comes in champagne gold hardware and a chain strap
> 2. Old version which comes in yellow gold hardware with a leather strap
> 
> Thoughts, tips and your own pics would be appreciated!
> 
> For pics :



get the chains,  I want to sell MLD in black to get the chains on the mini.


----------



## Miss World

blackrosesred said:


> Hi all! Finally narrowed down my choices between a scarlet mini and scarlet in small. I like the chunky look of the small size on me and am leaning towards it. However, the mini is more balanced for my petite frame of 153cm/5 and definitely a classic.
> 
> The strap on the small size is also too long on me if I don’t crossbody it. Has anyone taken theirs to a professional leather maker to modify their straps?
> 
> Any tips to help decide would be appreciated! ❤️


I agree the chunkiness of the Small size adds a cool edge. It would also be more roomy. However, the Mini looks so perfect on you too. The size and the chain look so chic. Either way you can’t go wrong.


----------



## HandbagMqn

solitudelove said:


> What is the leather/pattern on your bag?



Hi, the description from the Dior website is ‘wavy shiny crinkled lambskin’


----------



## solitudelove

HandbagMqn said:


> Hi, the description from the Dior website is ‘wavy shiny crinkled lambskin’


Oh interesting. Thank you!


----------



## Pinkie*

Thanks to averageJoe I am in


----------



## Barbiebird

Hi, can sb. tell me if the Lady Dior calfskin wallet fits a phone. I feel like it’s not that much smaller then the clutch. Thank you!


----------



## Venessa84

Pinkie* said:


> Thanks to averageJoe I am in



Beautiful!


----------



## Pinkie*

Venessa84 said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you! In real it is much prettier


----------



## chopchep

Does anyone know if the ( lambskin) mini Lady Dior ever come in Navy or royal blue or dark blue with SHW? I am suddenly into this combination lately and have never seen one. I tried on a random mini LD yesterday and I really like the size. 2 years ago I thought it was too small, now it's not. i guess I carry even less nowadays.


----------



## pinkorchid20

chopchep said:


> Does anyone know if the ( lambskin) mini Lady Dior ever come in Navy or royal blue or dark blue with SHW? I am suddenly into this combination lately and have never seen one. I tried on a random mini LD yesterday and I really like the size. 2 years ago I thought it was too small, now it's not. i guess I carry even less nowadays.


Yes, they did - dark navy with silver.  Recently been looking at it a couple of times as I couldn’t decide. Last time was beginning of this year so chances are you might still find one. Don’t think I took a picture, though, sorry!


----------



## chopchep

Thank you!! I just let my SA know I am interested in Navy mini LD earlier today.


----------



## thebagqueen

Received this lovely Lady today and I’m so excited! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## thebagqueen

Sorry for posting the pic twice! I was trying to shrink the photo


----------



## Designer_Dreams

thebagqueen said:


> Received this lovely Lady today and I’m so excited! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4658103


CONGRATS on your stunner


----------



## Venessa84

thebagqueen said:


> Received this lovely Lady today and I’m so excited! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4658103



This is a true beauty! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## weiling1992

Omg I saw a medium black Lambskin with flap opening and champagne gold hw in Singapore boutique! Do u guys know because I didn’t see it online and there is no mentioning of that either.


----------



## hermesholic

Joining the club with the Lady D-Lite from SS20!!


----------



## Chanellover2015

hermesholic said:


> Joining the club with the Lady D-Lite from SS20!!
> View attachment 4666240
> View attachment 4666241



im dying over this new style! Enjoy in good health


----------



## hermesholic

Chanellover2015 said:


> im dying over this new style! Enjoy in good health



Thank u babe [emoji5]


----------



## Venessa84

hermesholic said:


> Joining the club with the Lady D-Lite from SS20!!
> View attachment 4666240
> View attachment 4666241



Love everything about this beauty. Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## hermesholic

Venessa84 said:


> Love everything about this beauty. Congrats and enjoy!!



Thank u! [emoji5]


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

Just got this red beauty as a gift for myself on Valentine’s day! I was looking for the shade spicy red for ages and when I found one on my trip to Istanbul and on V-Day I knew it was meant to be ❤️


----------



## averagejoe

Hamadaldarwish said:


> Just got this red beauty as a gift for myself on Valentine’s day! I was looking for the shade spicy red for ages and when I found one on my trip to Istanbul and on V-Day I knew it was meant to be ❤️


Wow that shade of vibrant red!


----------



## DoggieBags

Medium Lady Dior white embroidered calfskin


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

I just purchased my first Lady Dior. It took some doing to make everything fit, but I finally got all my essentials into my bag. Several of these SLG's I have not used in awhile, so they are happy to be reunited in this lovely Dior handbag! 

PS - Yes, that is my old school Coach lipstick case that I have had forever. It is a staple in my handbag.


----------



## thecorporette

hermesholic said:


> Joining the club with the Lady D-Lite from SS20!!
> View attachment 4666240
> View attachment 4666241


I tried this on as well and it was love at first sight! Opted for a more classic one, however


----------



## hermesholic

thecorporette said:


> I tried this on as well and it was love at first sight! Opted for a more classic one, however



Oh which one did u get??


----------



## Pursegirl65

My new lady


----------



## IzzySmi

My three Lady Diors, all down to the awesome averagejoe. 

Probably my favourite bag style!


----------



## averagejoe

IzzySmi said:


> My three Lady Diors, all down to the awesome averagejoe.
> 
> Probably my favourite bag style!


OMG your micro Lady Dior is adorable!!! I love your collection.


----------



## Venessa84

Pursegirl65 said:


> My new lady



Another beauty! I was eying this piece.


----------



## Venessa84

Added the matte grey lady to my collection


----------



## IzzySmi

averagejoe said:


> OMG your micro Lady Dior is adorable!!! I love your collection.



Thank you and thank you for authenticating them for me!!


----------



## Pursegirl65

Venessa84 said:


> Another beauty! I was eying this piece.


I am a CHANEL girl. This is my third Lady Dior in probably 5 yrs and it’s so refreshing in the canvas. I think it’s the perfect spring summer bag.


----------



## BCBurton

So excited to finally join the club! Got this beauty on a recent trip to Prague after months of reading this thread and looking at the pictures I finally took the plunge. I can't wait to take her out for her first outing!


----------



## Pursegirl65

BCBurton said:


> So excited to finally join the club! Got this beauty on a recent trip to Prague after months of reading this thread and looking at the pictures I finally took the plunge. I can't wait to take her out for her first outing!
> 
> View attachment 4674056


Congratulations she is a beauty.


----------



## Venessa84

BCBurton said:


> So excited to finally join the club! Got this beauty on a recent trip to Prague after months of reading this thread and looking at the pictures I finally took the plunge. I can't wait to take her out for her first outing!
> 
> View attachment 4674056



Great choice! Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## babygenius

Thinking about getting Lady Dior, my first one!
Question, I love the look of the new D-Lite and the Matte Lady Dior too. Anyone have both and can compare them? 

I’m looking for something that I can carry out daily to run errands. Any thoughts highly appreciated thank you!


----------



## Pursegirl65

babygenius said:


> Thinking about getting Lady Dior, my first one!
> Question, I love the look of the new D-Lite and the Matte Lady Dior too. Anyone have both and can compare them?
> 
> I’m looking for something that I can carry out daily to run errands. Any thoughts highly appreciated thank you!


I have the nude matte Dior and I just purchased the  D lite. I have only used the nude matte and it was so easy to use. I don’t use it daily yet, but you certainly can. Not sure if that helps


----------



## thebagqueen

babygenius said:


> Thinking about getting Lady Dior, my first one!
> Question, I love the look of the new D-Lite and the Matte Lady Dior too. Anyone have both and can compare them?
> 
> I’m looking for something that I can carry out daily to run errands. Any thoughts highly appreciated thank you!



I also considered both but ended up getting the nude matte LD. Although the d lite was really pretty, I prefer leather overall and the matte is just to die for IMO. Have only had it for about 2 weeks and I love it so much. Can be dressed up or down easily, and I’ve worn it everyday since I’ve got it which is not normal for me.

good luck with your choice and let us know what you decide!


----------



## glendaPLEASE

I love this and will be trying one on next week!! It would potentially also be my first dior!




HandbagMqn said:


> I can't stop staring. This is my first Dior bag - I know it's potentially a slight faux pas not going for the classic cannage first time round, but everything about this one was just more 'me' (plus flap closure - yay!).
> 
> The bad news is I am definitely already eyeing up a small Lady Dior in a nude/blush colour next...slippery slope.
> 
> Sorry the photo quality isn't amazing, I have a really old iPhone!
> 
> View attachment 4626300


----------



## seeseeB

Hello Purse Forum family,
May i share my happiness with you all as I finally get my ever first LD! I've been eyeing this bag for sooo long. I keep looking at those in the shops / online and I made my mind to get a pre-loved as for my 40 year old birthday present (to myself). It is a limited edition from the last season by Raf Simons. Condition is excellent and I'm so happy about it 

It's so delicate and I'm afraid my sweaty hand will ruin it very quickly. With the light blue background and floral (sakura) pattern on it, what color of mitzah will you put on? Suggestion please? Thank you ~


----------



## IntheOcean

seeseeB said:


> Hello Purse Forum family,
> May i share my happiness with you all as I finally get my ever first LD! I've been eyeing this bag for sooo long. I keep looking at those in the shops / online and I made my mind to get a pre-loved as for my 40 year old birthday present (to myself). It is a limited edition from the last season by Raf Simons. Condition is excellent and I'm so happy about it
> 
> It's so delicate and I'm afraid my sweaty hand will ruin it very quickly. With the light blue background and floral (sakura) pattern on it, what color of mitzah will you put on? Suggestion please? Thank you ~


That is the most adorable Dior I've ever seen! Such a beautiful shade of blue, and the sakura pattern goes wonderfully with it. Congrats on finally getting it! And Happy birthday.


----------



## leooh

seeseeB said:


> Hello Purse Forum family,
> May i share my happiness with you all as I finally get my ever first LD! I've been eyeing this bag for sooo long. I keep looking at those in the shops / online and I made my mind to get a pre-loved as for my 40 year old birthday present (to myself). It is a limited edition from the last season by Raf Simons. Condition is excellent and I'm so happy about it
> 
> It's so delicate and I'm afraid my sweaty hand will ruin it very quickly. With the light blue background and floral (sakura) pattern on it, what color of mitzah will you put on? Suggestion please? Thank you ~


Simply beautiful! My favourite LE piece ever! Happy 40th!


----------



## Venessa84

seeseeB said:


> Hello Purse Forum family,
> May i share my happiness with you all as I finally get my ever first LD! I've been eyeing this bag for sooo long. I keep looking at those in the shops / online and I made my mind to get a pre-loved as for my 40 year old birthday present (to myself). It is a limited edition from the last season by Raf Simons. Condition is excellent and I'm so happy about it
> 
> It's so delicate and I'm afraid my sweaty hand will ruin it very quickly. With the light blue background and floral (sakura) pattern on it, what color of mitzah will you put on? Suggestion please? Thank you ~



Happy birthday!! That’s a gorgeous piece to celebrate. I would stick to simple Mitzah so not to take away from this beauty.


----------



## TheresaK

seeseeB said:


> Hello Purse Forum family,
> May i share my happiness with you all as I finally get my ever first LD! I've been eyeing this bag for sooo long. I keep looking at those in the shops / online and I made my mind to get a pre-loved as for my 40 year old birthday present (to myself). It is a limited edition from the last season by Raf Simons. Condition is excellent and I'm so happy about it
> 
> It's so delicate and I'm afraid my sweaty hand will ruin it very quickly. With the light blue background and floral (sakura) pattern on it, what color of mitzah will you put on? Suggestion please? Thank you ~


This is soooo pretty!! Congrats and happy birthday!!!!


----------



## VioletLily

hermesholic said:


> Joining the club with the Lady D-Lite from SS20!!
> View attachment 4666240
> View attachment 4666241


Beautiful!!! It’s so lovely


----------



## VioletLily

thebagqueen said:


> Received this lovely Lady today and I’m so excited! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4658103


Gorgeous!! Enjoy


----------



## LVoe4DB

Dear Lady Dior lovers, I need your advice.
I ordered myself a Lady Dior in Lambskin as she was on my wishlist for two years and because I wanted the zippered version before it is replaced by the flap version.
This morning I found a flaw and wanted to know if this is normal as the bag is brand new, I ordered online and received it two days ago.
Would you return it????


----------



## Pursegirl65

LVoe4DB said:


> Dear Lady Dior lovers, I need your advice.
> I ordered myself a Lady Dior in Lambskin as she was on my wishlist for two years and because I wanted the zippered version before it is replaced by the flap version.
> This morning I found a flaw and wanted to know if this is normal as the bag is brand new, I ordered online and received it two days ago.
> Would you return it????


I am no expert, but I am interested in the answer. I just purchased my first pre loved CHANEL in lamb and it’s only a year old and it has the same crease at the bottom corner. I have a feeling this may be the nature of some lamb skins over time. If I were you since it’s new and it bothers you I would return and get another one. If they tend to do this over time ask Dior if there is anything you can do to prevent this from happening. It’s still a fabulous bag and whatever you do enjoy!! Good luck and I hope this helps.


----------



## thejenjenshow

LVoe4DB said:


> Dear Lady Dior lovers, I need your advice.
> I ordered myself a Lady Dior in Lambskin as she was on my wishlist for two years and because I wanted the zippered version before it is replaced by the flap version.
> This morning I found a flaw and wanted to know if this is normal as the bag is brand new, I ordered online and received it two days ago.
> Would you return it????


It’s the nature of the lambskin and construction of this bag that these small “folds” can happen while the bag is made. My lady had a similar fold but based on location and size (< 1 cm) you cannot even tell and since it was the last in the colorway I kept it without issue. That said, it IS an imperfection and I would say the size and location of yours on this bag isn’t acceptable and you should return it for a new one, especially as its in a color still available.


----------



## JessieGalal

LVoe4DB said:


> Dear Lady Dior lovers, I need your advice.
> I ordered myself a Lady Dior in Lambskin as she was on my wishlist for two years and because I wanted the zippered version before it is replaced by the flap version.
> This morning I found a flaw and wanted to know if this is normal as the bag is brand new, I ordered online and received it two days ago.
> Would you return it????



where did you find the Zippered version? did you ask your SA to source it for you or is this a pre-owned?


----------



## JessieGalal

lcd_purse_girl said:


> I just purchased my first Lady Dior. It took some doing to make everything fit, but I finally got all my essentials into my bag. Several of these SLG's I have not used in awhile, so they are happy to be reunited in this lovely Dior handbag!
> 
> PS - Yes, that is my old school Coach lipstick case that I have had forever. It is a staple in my handbag.
> 
> View attachment 4667561


OK, 2 questions, how did you get the zippered version VS the flap version and what is the name of this color?


----------



## LVoe4DB

Thank you for your advice! Let‘s see what the experts say


----------



## LVoe4DB

JessieGalal said:


> OK, 2 questions, how did you get the zippered version VS the flap version and what is the name of this color?



I ordered it online as there aren‘t many left and my Boutique didn‘t have the zippered one any more. It‘s the Classic black Medium Lady Dior.


----------



## cityivy

Hi all, I may be wrong but the dior forum doesn't seem to have an 'in search of' thread.  I own mostly channels, but have always wanted to add a lady dior to my collection.  Does anyone have any leads on a small (not mini) light pink lady dior?  I hear preloved is the way to go with Lady diors.  Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

cityivy said:


> Hi all, I may be wrong but the dior forum doesn't seem to have an 'in search of' thread.  I own mostly channels, but have always wanted to add a lady dior to my collection.  Does anyone have any leads on a small (not mini) light pink lady dior?  I hear preloved is the way to go with Lady diors.  Thanks!


Unless you can find a perfect, authentic one pre-loved, I think you are better off getting it from the boutique in the MyABCDior style. You get to choose your own personalization in the form of letters and charms.

On their website, there are these colours:

Strawberry pink






Pink honey:





I wouldn't go lighter unless you want to buy a Mitzah for the handles to prevent them from darkening due to dirt and greases from the hands.


----------



## cityivy

averagejoe said:


> Unless you can find a perfect, authentic one pre-loved, I think you are better off getting it from the boutique in the MyABCDior style. You get to choose your own personalization in the form of letters and charms.
> 
> On their website, there are these colours:
> 
> Strawberry pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink honey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go lighter unless you want to buy a Mitzah for the handles to prevent them from darkening due to dirt and greases from the hands.


Thank you.  I actually just bought a mini flap that is similar to that color.  Good point about the light pink though!  I will keep that in mind.


----------



## ConsciFashion

Hi. I'm planning to buy a bag which can be used for daily stuff as well as double as an evening bag. Would a Lady Dior Medium be good as an evening bag? Am thinking of getting it in red or beige (already have a black Lady D in large).

Any advice?


----------



## averagejoe

ConsciFashion said:


> Hi. I'm planning to buy a bag which can be used for daily stuff as well as double as an evening bag. Would a Lady Dior Medium be good as an evening bag? Am thinking of getting it in red or beige (already have a black Lady D in large).
> 
> Any advice?


I think a Lady Dior mini would work better. The mini with a chain can be used day or night, and it should be able to hold all of your essentials. For evenings, the size is perfect. For day, it still fits enough for most people.


----------



## ConsciFashion

averagejoe said:


> I think a Lady Dior mini would work better. The mini with a chain can be used day or night, and it should be able to hold all of your essentials. For evenings, the size is perfect. For day, it still fits enough for most people.


Thank you so much for that perspective. Really helps a lot. Was not sure if medium would be good as an evening bag. I'll go for the mini then.


----------



## Aoifs

Joining with my new to me vintage nylon Lady Dior! I love that it’s more casual and the silhouette is such a timeless classic.


----------



## styleformiles

Venessa84 said:


> Added the matte grey lady to my collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669895
> View attachment 4669896
> View attachment 4669897



in the immortal words of Paris Hilton, "that's hot." love, love, LOVE the matte white. gives me miami vibes.


----------



## skiptomylu

Love this thread dedicated to Lady Diors! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Here are mine


----------



## beyondbeing

Venessa84 said:


> Added the matte grey lady to my collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669895
> View attachment 4669896
> View attachment 4669897


Hello, I am interested in this Matt grey (in large size)... May I ask which of the 3 photos is the most resemblance of the real shade of grey of this bag?  I can't access a boutique right now and the SA photos are also sometimes lighter and darker.... Thanks!


----------



## AngelaK

Hi everyone, I am hoping to take the plunge with a LD soon! Can I check if anyone can clarify, The Matt leather version interior is suede or suede like. Is this the same for the lambskin and patent or are they still fabric? Thanks for any info!


----------



## Aoifs

skiptomylu said:


> Love this thread dedicated to Lady Diors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4744647
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are mine



Works of art! Beautiful


----------



## Havanese 28

Does anyone use their medium LD as a daily bag?


----------



## goldenfountain

Havanese 28 said:


> Does anyone use their medium LD as a daily bag?


Not daily but I've carried mine to work a few times


----------



## luxurypursuer

Hi everyone. I need your help in choosing between the grey or fard colour in the mini lady dior. It'll be my first dior bag and I want a classic neutral shade. I like both. Fard colour is seasonal so if I miss out now I won't be able to get it.
Which one will go better with other colour outfits? Which one will look good even after a few years? Which is more appropriate for day and night events?
Also does anyone know if dior does matching colour shoes?
Anyone who owns one can please give their opinion...


----------



## averagejoe

luxurypursuer said:


> Hi everyone. I need your help in choosing between the grey or fard colour in the mini lady dior. It'll be my first dior bag and I want a classic neutral shade. I like both. Fard colour is seasonal so if I miss out now I won't be able to get it.
> Which one will go better with other colour outfits? Which one will look good even after a few years? Which is more appropriate for day and night events?
> Also does anyone know if dior does matching colour shoes?
> Anyone who owns one can please give their opinion...


Fard has been around for enough time to be considered a renewed colour. Since Maria Grazia Chiuri took over as creative director at Dior, pink colours have transitioned to very wearable pink tones like Fard, so even if Fard was discontinued, I'm sure that very similar colours will be released.

So it comes down to which colour appeals to you more. There are usually matching shoes, but from my experience, I think I have seen more Fard-colour shoes than grey (at least I notice them more). I wouldn't necessarily go that matchy-matchy between the shoes and the bag, though. It's more of the idea of the colour rather than the actual colour when it comes to coordination. For example, you can pair Fard with an olive green shoe, or even a denim-colour shoe.


----------



## amasvaritas

goldenfountain said:


> Not daily but I've carried mine to work a few times


Yes, I use my LD bags daily although I rotate between them.
In my opinion, LD lambskin is quite durable.
We need to take care and careful but we don’t have to baby them.


----------



## luxurypursuer

averagejoe said:


> Fard has been around for enough time to be considered a renewed colour. Since Maria Grazia Chiuri took over as creative director at Dior, pink colours have transitioned to very wearable pink tones like Fard, so even if Fard was discontinued, I'm sure that very similar colours will be released.
> 
> So it comes down to which colour appeals to you more. There are usually matching shoes, but from my experience, I think I have seen more Fard-colour shoes than grey (at least I notice them more). I wouldn't necessarily go that matchy-matchy between the shoes and the bag, though. It's more of the idea of the colour rather than the actual colour when it comes to coordination. For example, you can pair Fard with an olive green shoe, or even a denim-colour shoe.


Thank you so much for your inputs. Yes, I too have noticed more pink based shades in recent dior collections so year round they have some sort of a pinkish bag. I love both colours... just so hard making a decision. I'll definitely post here once I make up my mind and get one


----------



## glendaPLEASE

Here's me and mine!


----------



## letter_e

seeseeB said:


> Hello Purse Forum family,
> May i share my happiness with you all as I finally get my ever first LD! I've been eyeing this bag for sooo long. I keep looking at those in the shops / online and I made my mind to get a pre-loved as for my 40 year old birthday present (to myself). It is a limited edition from the last season by Raf Simons. Condition is excellent and I'm so happy about it
> 
> It's so delicate and I'm afraid my sweaty hand will ruin it very quickly. With the light blue background and floral (sakura) pattern on it, what color of mitzah will you put on? Suggestion please? Thank you ~


Oh my gosh that Lady dior is beautiful!!!


----------



## glendaPLEASE

goldenfountain said:


> Not daily but I've carried mine to work a few times





goldenfountain said:


> Not daily but I've carried mine to work a few times


Truth be told, I've only had mine since February, and much of that time's been in quarantine, but I'd say I wasn't ever planning to use it as a bag to like.... i dunno, go grocery shopping or go to the beach with, though I also wouldn't say I had planned to use it as only a special occasion bag. I had always imagined this would be a bag I'd take to go shopping at the mall, or to wander the city or the local downtown with; go to brunch with friends with, out on a day-time date, go to the movies, etc... with. I would say depending on the size and material, it could defo be used as a daily bag, but I would say that it is definitely a type of bag that has a certain vibe, and thus there are certain situations in which it would look _more_ out of place than other designer bags, like at a music festival, or a dive bar, you know?


----------



## alwayscindyxd

Quick question- my SA told me that yellow gold hardware is no longer being offered in Lady Diors, so I walked out with a black medium LD with champagne gold hardware instead. Has anyone seen black medium Lady Diors being offered with yellow gold hardware anywhere else?


----------



## goldenfountain

glendaPLEASE said:


> Truth be told, I've only had mine since February, and much of that time's been in quarantine, but I'd say I wasn't ever planning to use it as a bag to like.... i dunno, go grocery shopping or go to the beach with, though I also wouldn't say I had planned to use it as only a special occasion bag. I had always imagined this would be a bag I'd take to go shopping at the mall, or to wander the city or the local downtown with; go to brunch with friends with, out on a day-time date, go to the movies, etc... with. I would say depending on the size and material, it could defo be used as a daily bag, but I would say that it is definitely a type of bag that has a certain vibe, and thus there are certain situations in which it would look _more_ out of place than other designer bags, like at a music festival, or a dive bar, you know?


The reason why i said i used it sometimes as a day bag because i work in a corporate, formal setting and found the black lambskin and gold hardware appropriate for the formal vibe. I have definitely carried my LD to brunches and dates before


----------



## glendaPLEASE

goldenfountain said:


> The reason why i said i used it sometimes as a day bag because i work in a corporate, formal setting and found the black lambskin and gold hardware appropriate for the formal vibe. I have definitely carried my LD to brunches and dates before


Woops! I totally just realized I replied to the wrong post! My response was meant to be for the OP of that question, not your response to it! My bad!!!


----------



## glendaPLEASE

Havanese 28 said:


> Does anyone use their medium LD as a daily bag?


Truth be told, I've only had mine since February, and much of that time's been in quarantine, but I'd say I wasn't ever planning to use it as a bag to like.... i dunno, go grocery shopping or go to the beach with, though I also wouldn't say I had planned to use it as only a special occasion bag. I had always imagined this would be a bag I'd take to go shopping at the mall, or to wander the city or the local downtown with; go to brunch with friends with, out on a day-time date, go to the movies, etc... with. I would say depending on the size and material, it could defo be used as a daily bag, but I would say that it is definitely a type of bag that has a certain vibe, and thus there are certain situations in which it would look _more_ out of place than other designer bags, like at a music festival, or a dive bar, you know?


----------



## Ruby5

alwayscindyxd said:


> Quick question- my SA told me that yellow gold hardware is no longer being offered in Lady Diors, so I walked out with a black medium LD with champagne gold hardware instead. Has anyone seen black medium Lady Diors being offered with yellow gold hardware anywhere else?



I just contacted my SA at the Wynn in Las Vegas & ordered a black lambskin medium lady Dior. I haven’t received it yet, but it from the pics it looks like the darker gold. But this is the old model with the zip top. (I actually like the zip. I know, I’m weird). Anyways, you can call your SA for an older model if you don’t mind the zip. Good luck. (And btw, the champagne gold is gorgeous, too,  & I enjoy it on my other lady Dior bag).


----------



## Ruby5

glendaPLEASE said:


> Here's me and mine!
> View attachment 4772730


----------



## Ruby5

glendaPLEASE said:


> Here's me and mine!
> View attachment 4772730


Your bag is so beautiful!! It looks wonderful on you!! Great choice.


----------



## letter_e

Ruby5 said:


> I just contacted my SA at the Wynn in Las Vegas & ordered a black lambskin medium lady Dior. I haven’t received it yet, but it from the pics it looks like the darker gold. But this is the old model with the zip top. (I actually like the zip. I know, I’m weird). Anyways, you can call your SA for an older model if you don’t mind the zip. Good luck. (And btw, the champagne gold is gorgeous, too,  & I enjoy it on my other lady Dior bag).


Lol I'm the same way--I much prefer the zip opening. The flap on the lady dior seems like if the bag falls over, everything can spill out. Maybe I'm wrong. But also I'm clumsy lol


----------



## Jeet

Chachilove said:


> Lol I'm the same way--I much prefer the zip opening. The flap on the lady dior seems like if the bag falls over, everything can spill out. Maybe I'm wrong. But also I'm clumsy lol


I thought I was the only one who likes the zip closure on the lady dior, good to know there are others!


----------



## Venessa84

Chachilove said:


> Lol I'm the same way--I much prefer the zip opening. The flap on the lady dior seems like if the bag falls over, everything can spill out. Maybe I'm wrong. But also I'm clumsy lol


I have both the zip and flap and like both. No preference but just wanted to comment on the flap opening in its own...it doesn’t. It’s actually very secure.


----------



## goldenfountain

Jeet said:


> I thought I was the only one who likes the zip closure on the lady dior, good to know there are others!


I bought my LD back when there was only zip closure, and I’ve always enjoyed carrying it. It doesn’t bother me at all.


----------



## chococatx

I wanted to share my latest lady diors  I am so excited!


----------



## cafecreme15

Havanese 28 said:


> Does anyone use their medium LD as a daily bag?





glendaPLEASE said:


> Truth be told, I've only had mine since February, and much of that time's been in quarantine, but I'd say I wasn't ever planning to use it as a bag to like.... i dunno, go grocery shopping or go to the beach with, though I also wouldn't say I had planned to use it as only a special occasion bag. I had always imagined this would be a bag I'd take to go shopping at the mall, or to wander the city or the local downtown with; go to brunch with friends with, out on a day-time date, go to the movies, etc... with. I would say depending on the size and material, it could defo be used as a daily bag, but I would say that it is definitely a type of bag that has a certain vibe, and thus there are certain situations in which it would look _more_ out of place than other designer bags, like at a music festival, or a dive bar, you know?


I take it out for day time use every so often but tbh it's really not functional as a day bag. It's a pain to get items in and out of because of the stiff top. It would get too annoying for me.


----------



## glendaPLEASE

cafecreme15 said:


> I take it out for day time use every so often but tbh it's really not functional as a day bag. It's a pain to get items in and out of because of the stiff top. It would get too annoying for me.


Do you have one with the flap opening or zipper? I find the zipper MUCH harder to use and therefore would be really tough as a daily bag. Mine has the flap and I find it very easy to get in and out of, especially if i'm wearing it crossbody.


----------



## cafecreme15

glendaPLEASE said:


> Do you have one with the flap opening or zipper? I find the zipper MUCH harder to use and therefore would be really tough as a daily bag. Mine has the flap and I find it very easy to get in and out of, especially if i'm wearing it crossbody.


I have the zipper! I don’t find the zipper itself problematic, but the rest of the opening is just so darn stiff. I also find that the structured shape doesn’t permit a lot to fit, which also makes it hard for me as a day bag since I don’t travel light! But of course I knew all this when I purchased the bag and suck it up because it’s just that gorgeous!


----------



## Jeet

chococatx said:


> I wanted to share my latest lady diors  I am so excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773950


Simply stunning


----------



## alwayscindyxd

Ruby5 said:


> I just contacted my SA at the Wynn in Las Vegas & ordered a black lambskin medium lady Dior. I haven’t received it yet, but it from the pics it looks like the darker gold. But this is the old model with the zip top. (I actually like the zip. I know, I’m weird). Anyways, you can call your SA for an older model if you don’t mind the zip. Good luck. (And btw, the champagne gold is gorgeous, too,  & I enjoy it on my other lady Dior bag).



Thanks so much for replying! I will contact my SA to see if it's possible to locate one with gold hardware (and hopefully the zip closure) and exchange it.


----------



## Ruby5

Happy to help


----------



## Venessa84

Havanese 28 said:


> Does anyone use their medium LD as a daily bag?


I do! And love it. If you’re going for a zipper some fine that a bit annoying to get in and out of. I just got used to it and have no issues. I also have the flap version which is also great. The medium is a great size for day to night. Fits all of your essentials plus.


----------



## ConsciFashion

Hi folks! Need some advice. I have this beautiful vintage Lady Dior in velvet. It's a petite size so fairly small. Does it still make sense to buy a mini Lady Dior?


----------



## alwayscindyxd

ConsciFashion said:


> Hi folks! Need some advice. I have this beautiful vintage Lady Dior in velvet. It's a petite size so fairly small. Does it still make sense to buy a mini Lady Dior?
> 
> View attachment 4774473


The current mini Lady Diors are quite different to what you have (and I think there's an upcoming price increase on them soon), so I would say go for it! You can never have too many Lady Diors!


----------



## ms1994

Here's what I got! Got psyched by the impending price increase and pulled the trigger on the ABCDior and two mitzahs 
I was debating between this grey and Fard, but ultimately ended up going with this colour as I realized that I already had many nude/pink shade bags in my collection.


----------



## MeBagaholic

dioremi said:


>


Wow
Is this blush cannage?


----------



## FaraUK

urmydestiny said:


> View attachment 4457001


Please share the name of this colour! It is stunning!


----------



## pkwc2

My first Lady Dior


----------



## Aoifs

Havanese 28 said:


> Does anyone use their medium LD as a daily bag?


I have been. The nylon makes it very casual. The medium doesn’t fit enough for me to use it for work though (not an issue at the moment). Also the opening is very stiff so it’s awkward to get things in and out. I have the zip closure. I’d go with flap option for a more functional bag.


----------



## lallybelle

Can any Lady D-lite owners tell me how they are liking it? I am in love with the new Denim one, but I haven't seen too much commentary on this version. Thanks!


----------



## llilly

Hi girls!I’m delighted to introduce my new Lady☺️I’ve been dreaming of this bag for a veeeeery long time


----------



## gottabagit

Just received Medium Lady Dior in Amaranth. The color is beautiful but unfortunately there is a deep scratch on the “O” in the Dior letter charms. I’m disappointed as this is my first Dior purchase and it is apparent that I was sent a defective return. Also this is the old zip version and as we all know, it‘s difficult to get things in and out of the bag.


----------



## averagejoe

gottabagit said:


> Just received Medium Lady Dior in Amaranth. The color is beautiful but unfortunately there is a deep scratch on the “O” in the Dior letter charms. I’m disappointed as this is my first Dior purchase and it is apparent that I was sent a defective return. Also this is the old zip version and as we all know, it‘s difficult to get things in and out of the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798757


I'm sorry to hear this. I think you should return it. I'm assuming you bought this from the Dior website?


----------



## gottabagit

averagejoe said:


> I'm sorry to hear this. I think you should return it. I'm assuming you bought this from the Dior website?


No actually my local store ordered the bag for me. The scratch is very visible and should have been noticed (the top layer on the hardware is pulled off and jagged!) I believe it’s a return because 2 weeks ago the only one of this color was sold and suddenly it reappeared. The Dior letters were also not wrapped in protective plastic so sadly, I’m going to return this. I’ve heard so much about Dior Customer service, so let’s see how this goes.


----------



## llaga22

My 2 patent Lady Diors. Love them so much b


----------



## averagejoe

gottabagit said:


> No actually my local store ordered the bag for me. The scratch is very visible and should have been noticed (the top layer on the hardware is pulled off and jagged!) I believe it’s a return because 2 weeks ago the only one of this color was sold and suddenly it reappeared. The Dior letters were also not wrapped in protective plastic so sadly, I’m going to return this. I’ve heard so much about Dior Customer service, so let’s see how this goes.


I hope their service is stellar. They really should have checked the bag before sending it to you, and called you about the scratch to see if you still want it knowing about the scratch.


----------



## wzy21

gottabagit said:


> No actually my local store ordered the bag for me. The scratch is very visible and should have been noticed (the top layer on the hardware is pulled off and jagged!) I believe it’s a return because 2 weeks ago the only one of this color was sold and suddenly it reappeared. The Dior letters were also not wrapped in protective plastic so sadly, I’m going to return this. I’ve heard so much about Dior Customer service, so let’s see how this goes.


I just ordered the same bag and the piece that was sent to me had some defects as well but as they are not very obvious, I decided to keep it as returning/exchanging would involve shipping and other costs. An SA told me this colour is being discontinued - if that is true, wonder if the defective pieces are because they only have "old" pieces left.


----------



## Venessa84

Added another Lady but this time it’s a D-lite 
	

		
			
		

		
	






And the trio together!


----------



## gottabagit

wzy21 said:


> I just ordered the same bag and the piece that was sent to me had some defects as well but as they are not very obvious, I decided to keep it as returning/exchanging would involve shipping and other costs. An SA told me this colour is being discontinued - if that is true, wonder if the defective pieces are because they only have "old" pieces left.


It’s an interesting thought! The defect on the bag shipped to me is very obvious and never should have been shipped like that. Now, I’ll be going back to the store on Wednesday, the SA said she‘ll see what they can do for me. I’m really curious to find out what that means.


----------



## mikue

gottabagit said:


> It’s an interesting thought! The defect on the bag shipped to me is very obvious and never should have been shipped like that. Now, I’ll be going back to the store on Wednesday, the SA said she‘ll see what they can do for me. I’m really curious to find out what that means.



Couldn't they replace the hardware or the "O" for you? Free of charge?


----------



## Jeet

This bag is sooo beautiful, mitzahs go perfectly with it. Congrats!  





ms1994 said:


> Here's what I got! Got psyched by the impending price increase and pulled the trigger on the ABCDior and two mitzahs
> I was debating between this grey and Fard, but ultimately ended up going with this colour as I realized that I already had many nude/pink shade bags in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 4774508
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774509


----------



## Shann89

I'm in with my pretty LD D-Lite


----------



## Venessa84

Shann89 said:


> I'm in with my pretty LD D-Lite
> 
> View attachment 4805742



Another D-lite! I love it!! Congratulations!


----------



## day-girl

Hi ladies, I bought my First Lady Dior three years ago, the small size (My Lady ABC) in White Colour. Love it, used it a ton.
Now I’m looking to supplement my work bag adding to my LV Speedy. I’m eyeing the Large Lady Dior in Cherry Red? I haven’t seen many reviews on this size and colour, would honestly appreciate your opinions?


----------



## lallybelle

My First Lady! D-lite in the new dark denim color. ❤️


----------



## Venessa84

day-girl said:


> Hi ladies, I bought my First Lady Dior three years ago, the small size (My Lady ABC) in White Colour. Love it, used it a ton.
> Now I’m looking to supplement my work bag adding to my LV Speedy. I’m eyeing the Large Lady Dior in Cherry Red? I haven’t seen many reviews on this size and colour, would honestly appreciate your opinions?
> View attachment 4806615


I have a medium Lady in the cherry red and it’s a beautiful, pop of color that will work with use about any outfit. I can’t comment on the size. I’ve heard others say it’s a good work bag but a little too large for transitioning for day to night.


----------



## Venessa84

Anniemeower said:


> My boyfriend surprised me  and I ended up exchange the bag to what I prefer (something more durable and classic). I really appreciate it but unfortunately the bag wasn't what I was looking for. I think it is better for you to go with your wife. Women pay attention to detail like craftsmanship.





Shann89 said:


> I'm in with my pretty LD D-Lite
> 
> View attachment 4805742





lallybelle said:


> My First Lady! D-lite in the new dark denim color. ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807009



Love seeing the D-lite growing in popularity!


----------



## 8teen

Hi, Ladies! Looking at Lady Dior in burgundy patent leather and have doubts regarding how long it will last without spots on leather. Does anyone have experience of using it for years and still looking like new?


----------



## averagejoe

8teen said:


> Hi, Ladies! Looking at Lady Dior in burgundy patent leather and have doubts regarding how long it will last without spots on leather. Does anyone have experience of using it for years and still looking like new?


It will not develop "spots" on the leather if you store it in a cool, dark, and dry space when the bag is not in use, if you avoid getting water and stains on the bag, and if you avoid colour transfer with fabrics. In a colour a dark as burgundy, the patent leather should be relatively easy to maintain.


----------



## 8teen

averagejoe said:


> It will not develop "spots" on the leather if you store it in a cool, dark, and dry space when the bag is not in use, if you avoid getting water and stains on the bag, and if you avoid colour transfer with fabrics. In a colour a dark as burgundy, the patent leather should be relatively easy to maintain.


Thank you so much!


----------



## canto bight

I can't figure out which size to get mine in.  It won't be a daily bag necessarily, but I do want to be able to wear it as a day bag.  My sister has a medium, but for some reason it just seems too square and _grown up _to me in that size.  I wear mini bags pretty much exclusively so the mini and the MLD should be right up my alley, but I am trying to be more practical and want a daily bag that will fit my phone without playing Tetris.

To make my decision even more complicated, I really want a matte Lady which only comes in mini and medium.

Thoughts?


----------



## joahanna

I had an appointment today with my lovely SA to start looking for my first Lady Dior. If anyone ever needs a great SA in Frankfurt, Germany, let me know. She was so sweet and really took her time to show me all sizes and colours she thought I might like, which led to me not being able to decide on a colour. I settled on the My ABCDior size though. Which colour would you pick? I already purchased the Mitzah pictured between the bags, also because I plan on styling my Lady Dior with it.

„Luckily“ am in no rush to decide, since I already missed the price increase in Germany anyway. It was said there would be none, since sales taxes dropped 3 % and Dior decided not to pass this down to their customers. Well, I guess they decided this was not enough haha.

Hopefully I can join the club in the near future ⭐️


----------



## averagejoe

joahanna said:


> I had an appointment today with my lovely SA to start looking for my first Lady Dior. If anyone ever needs a great SA in Frankfurt, Germany, let me know. She was so sweet and really took her time to show me all sizes and colours she thought I might like, which led to me not being able to decide on a colour. I settled on the My ABCDior size though. Which colour would you pick? I already purchased the Mitzah pictured between the bags, also because I plan on styling my Lady Dior with it.
> 
> „Luckily“ am in no rush to decide, since I already missed the price increase in Germany anyway. It was said there would be none, since sales taxes dropped 3 % and Dior decided not to pass this down to their customers. Well, I guess they decided this was not enough haha.
> 
> Hopefully I can join the club in the near future ⭐
> 
> View attachment 4812494
> View attachment 4812495
> View attachment 4812496


Your outfit and the Mitzah match both bags perfectly, so it's hard to decide based on your modelling shots. 

Perhaps choose the green. The Mitzah will give you a touch of that pink colour anyway, and the contrast between the Mitzah and the green one may look better. Besides, the green is slightly darker, so it can hide dirt and stains a bit better.


----------



## Chanellover2015

joahanna said:


> I had an appointment today with my lovely SA to start looking for my first Lady Dior. If anyone ever needs a great SA in Frankfurt, Germany, let me know. She was so sweet and really took her time to show me all sizes and colours she thought I might like, which led to me not being able to decide on a colour. I settled on the My ABCDior size though. Which colour would you pick? I already purchased the Mitzah pictured between the bags, also because I plan on styling my Lady Dior with it.
> 
> „Luckily“ am in no rush to decide, since I already missed the price increase in Germany anyway. It was said there would be none, since sales taxes dropped 3 % and Dior decided not to pass this down to their customers. Well, I guess they decided this was not enough haha.
> 
> Hopefully I can join the club in the near future ⭐
> 
> View attachment 4812494
> View attachment 4812495
> View attachment 4812496



I’d usually say go for the nude one but seeing both on you, I really like how the green one looks on you. I also think itd go best with the mitzah that you chose.  It will pop with the green one more. I think on the nude the mitzah would ‘disappear’ if you kwim


----------



## lovechanel098

Has anyone seen this rose gold lady dior?


----------



## happygirl819

Venessa84 said:


> Added another Lady but this time it’s a D-lite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800361
> View attachment 4800362
> View attachment 4800363
> 
> 
> And the trio together!


Very pretty.  Since you have the gray ultra matte, may I ask how long you've had it and if you've had any issues on the bag finish? Am really interested in getting one.  Thank you.


----------



## Familyfirst

lovechanel098 said:


> Has anyone seen this rose gold lady dior?
> 
> View attachment 4816685


Yes I did today and I’m going back on Wednesday to buy this beauty!! It is stunning! It’s exotic skin, I think SA said it was sea snake skin.
I never understood when people say “makes my heart sing” as usually no bag has ever made me feel like that! Non of my Chanel bags or even the trendy cc, which i do think is a pretty bag, but this mini lady Dior bag really did sing to me


----------



## lovechanel098

Familyfirst said:


> Yes I did today and I’m going back on Wednesday to buy this beauty!! It is stunning! It’s exotic skin, I think SA said it was sea snake skin.
> I never understood when people say “makes my heart sing” as usually no bag has ever made me feel like that! Non of my Chanel bags or even the trendy cc, which i do think is a pretty bag, but this mini lady Dior bag really did sing to me
> 
> View attachment 4820258



Congratulations on your gorgeous bag  glad that you finally found sth that makes your heart sing! 
 would you say the real colour looks more like gold?


----------



## Familyfirst

lovechanel098 said:


> Congratulations on your gorgeous bag  glad that you finally found sth that makes your heart sing!
> would you say the real colour looks more like gold?



Yeah more gold with hint of rose. The rose is very very subtle, especially in the boutique lighting so I’m not sure how it will be in daylight as I haven’t brought it yet. Once I purchase, I’ll upload more photos for you


----------



## lovechanel098

Familyfirst said:


> Yeah more gold with hint of rose. The rose is very very subtle, especially in the boutique lighting so I’m not sure how it will be in daylight as I haven’t brought it yet. Once I purchase, I’ll upload more photos for you



Thank you very much!


----------



## Familyfirst

Guys I need some advice....A few days ago I brought the new mini lady Dior and it literally was “love at 1st sight” but when went home and showed some of my friends and family-quite a few didn’t like it at all.
It’s a special edition bag, from the rose des vent collection exotic Karung skin-however there were some minor issues on the bag, so I went back to the boutique and because it’s very limited the SA is having another piece shipped from overseas to replace it for me. 
I do LOVE the colour under lights as it has this very light gloss that makes it look more champagne gold/beige when it catches the light but in daylight it looks abit dull, like a light tan/light bronze colour but neutral to wear casually. As some of my family’s opinion has got me doubting my original choice, I’m not sure whether I should keep the new bag coming or exchange for a different colour eg the classic black/red/grey?
What do you think?


----------



## mikue

Familyfirst said:


> Guys I need some advice....A few days ago I brought the new mini lady Dior and it literally was “love at 1st sight” but when went home and showed some of my friends and family-quite a few didn’t like it at all.
> It’s a special edition bag, from the rose des vent collection exotic Karung skin-however there were some minor issues on the bag, so I went back to the boutique and because it’s very limited the SA is having another piece shipped from overseas to replace it for me.
> I do LOVE the colour under lights as it has this very light gloss that makes it look more champagne gold/beige when it catches the light but in daylight it looks abit dull, like a light tan/light bronze colour but neutral to wear casually. As some of my family’s opinion has got me doubting my original choice, I’m not sure whether I should keep the new bag coming or exchange for a different colour eg the classic black/red/grey?
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 4829428
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829429
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829430


I think you should go with how you feel. Remember, you're wearing/carrying the bag - not them. If they're embarrassed to be seen with you when you carry the bag, or don't want the attention it may draw - then they have the option to either not hang out with you or simply deal with it. This style is not to everyone's taste so I can see why you're getting mixed feelings on it (personally, it's not a style I would go for but it is a pretty bag and not gaudy looking given the size; almost like an evening bag).  

At the end of the day, I would stick with how you feel about it when you're the one wearing/carrying the bag and purchased the bag, especially if you have had the option to try on other colors.


----------



## chopchep

Familyfirst said:


> Guys I need some advice....A few days ago I brought the new mini lady Dior and it literally was “love at 1st sight” but when went home and showed some of my friends and family-quite a few didn’t like it at all.
> It’s a special edition bag, from the rose des vent collection exotic Karung skin-however there were some minor issues on the bag, so I went back to the boutique and because it’s very limited the SA is having another piece shipped from overseas to replace it for me.
> I do LOVE the colour under lights as it has this very light gloss that makes it look more champagne gold/beige when it catches the light but in daylight it looks abit dull, like a light tan/light bronze colour but neutral to wear casually. As some of my family’s opinion has got me doubting my original choice, I’m not sure whether I should keep the new bag coming or exchange for a different colour eg the classic black/red/grey?
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 4829428
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829429
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829430


IMHO, you should keep it because you love it. Don't let them ruin the fun. It's your bag, not theirs to begin with. They don't like it ... fine ... who cares, you are the only one that matters when it comes to your bag. This bag is STUNNING.


----------



## thebagqueen

Familyfirst said:


> Guys I need some advice....A few days ago I brought the new mini lady Dior and it literally was “love at 1st sight” but when went home and showed some of my friends and family-quite a few didn’t like it at all.
> It’s a special edition bag, from the rose des vent collection exotic Karung skin-however there were some minor issues on the bag, so I went back to the boutique and because it’s very limited the SA is having another piece shipped from overseas to replace it for me.
> I do LOVE the colour under lights as it has this very light gloss that makes it look more champagne gold/beige when it catches the light but in daylight it looks abit dull, like a light tan/light bronze colour but neutral to wear casually. As some of my family’s opinion has got me doubting my original choice, I’m not sure whether I should keep the new bag coming or exchange for a different colour eg the classic black/red/grey?
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 4829428
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829429
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829430



I think its a gorgeous bag and looks like it can be dressed up or down so also it’s versatile, but you have to go with what you’re more comfortable with


----------



## Venessa84

happygirl819 said:


> Very pretty.  Since you have the gray ultra matte, may I ask how long you've had it and if you've had any issues on the bag finish? Am really interested in getting one.  Thank you.



I’ve had it since February and wore it very regularly for a while. I’ve had no issues with the finish. It’s a great bag and very well made.


----------



## Venessa84

joahanna said:


> I had an appointment today with my lovely SA to start looking for my first Lady Dior. If anyone ever needs a great SA in Frankfurt, Germany, let me know. She was so sweet and really took her time to show me all sizes and colours she thought I might like, which led to me not being able to decide on a colour. I settled on the My ABCDior size though. Which colour would you pick? I already purchased the Mitzah pictured between the bags, also because I plan on styling my Lady Dior with it.
> 
> „Luckily“ am in no rush to decide, since I already missed the price increase in Germany anyway. It was said there would be none, since sales taxes dropped 3 % and Dior decided not to pass this down to their customers. Well, I guess they decided this was not enough haha.
> 
> Hopefully I can join the club in the near future ⭐
> 
> View attachment 4812494
> View attachment 4812495
> View attachment 4812496



Love both but that green is awesome so I’d go for that!



Familyfirst said:


> Guys I need some advice....A few days ago I brought the new mini lady Dior and it literally was “love at 1st sight” but when went home and showed some of my friends and family-quite a few didn’t like it at all.
> It’s a special edition bag, from the rose des vent collection exotic Karung skin-however there were some minor issues on the bag, so I went back to the boutique and because it’s very limited the SA is having another piece shipped from overseas to replace it for me.
> I do LOVE the colour under lights as it has this very light gloss that makes it look more champagne gold/beige when it catches the light but in daylight it looks abit dull, like a light tan/light bronze colour but neutral to wear casually. As some of my family’s opinion has got me doubting my original choice, I’m not sure whether I should keep the new bag coming or exchange for a different colour eg the classic black/red/grey?
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 4829428
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829429
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829430



You seemed so excited before you showed your family. I’m sorry they weren’t as excited. I’m excited for you and say you should keep this stunning bag. I can’t see the imperfections but if you’re not happy I hope they find one that is perfect for you.


----------



## Familyfirst

You seemed so excited before you showed your family. I’m sorry they weren’t as excited. I’m excited for you and say you should keep this stunning bag. I can’t see the imperfections but if you’re not happy I hope they find one that is perfect for you.
[/QUOTE]

The imperfections were at the back/top & bottom of bag... I wasn’t sure if I was being too picky and just deal with it but it was bothering me so I decided to contact my SA


----------



## Familyfirst

Thanks guys for your support, I think because it is my 1st Dior bag I wanted to be sure I won’t regret it and will be wearable and timeless as I’m not sure if I’ll be adding more... my other bags are mainly Chanel and most are black :/ so I did want a colour bag for the Dior although I do really like the black mini lambskin but thought I have enough black already and really don’t need another black unless it’s shw as all mine are ghw.


----------



## averagejoe

Familyfirst said:


> You seemed so excited before you showed your family. I’m sorry they weren’t as excited. I’m excited for you and say you should keep this stunning bag. I can’t see the imperfections but if you’re not happy I hope they find one that is perfect for you.
> 
> 
> The imperfections were at the back/top & bottom of bag... I wasn’t sure if I was being too picky and just deal with it but it was bothering me so I decided to contact my SA
> 
> View attachment 4829916
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829917
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829918


Yes, if it bothers you, then do try to exchange it. I saw your post in the Lady Dior Clubhouse thread. At the end of the day, whether or not you love the bag is the only thing that matters. If the style and/or the condition gets to you, then demand an exchange.


----------



## chachelchanel

Came across this from a seller selling vintage designer bags. Anyone know the name of this Lady Dior and which season in 2006 it was released?


----------



## averagejoe

chachelchanel said:


> Came across this from a seller selling vintage designer bags. Anyone know the name of this Lady Dior and which season in 2006 it was released?
> 
> View attachment 4830931
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830932
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830933
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830934
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830935
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830936
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830937
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830938
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830939
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830940


This may have been released for Cruise 2007 based on the date code. I don't think there was a specific name for this version of the Lady Dior.


----------



## LavenderIce

Familyfirst said:


> Yes I did today and I’m going back on Wednesday to buy this beauty!! It is stunning! It’s exotic skin, I think SA said it was sea snake skin.
> I never understood when people say “makes my heart sing” as usually no bag has ever made me feel like that! Non of my Chanel bags or even the trendy cc, which i do think is a pretty bag, but this mini lady Dior bag really did sing to me
> 
> View attachment 4820258





Familyfirst said:


> Guys I need some advice....A few days ago I brought the new mini lady Dior and it literally was “love at 1st sight” but when went home and showed some of my friends and family-quite a few didn’t like it at all.
> It’s a special edition bag, from the rose des vent collection exotic Karung skin-however there were some minor issues on the bag, so I went back to the boutique and because it’s very limited the SA is having another piece shipped from overseas to replace it for me.
> I do LOVE the colour under lights as it has this very light gloss that makes it look more champagne gold/beige when it catches the light but in daylight it looks abit dull, like a light tan/light bronze colour but neutral to wear casually. As some of my family’s opinion has got me doubting my original choice, I’m not sure whether I should keep the new bag coming or exchange for a different colour eg the classic black/red/grey?
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 4829428
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829429
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829430





Familyfirst said:


> You seemed so excited before you showed your family. I’m sorry they weren’t as excited. I’m excited for you and say you should keep this stunning bag. I can’t see the imperfections but if you’re not happy I hope they find one that is perfect for you.



The imperfections were at the back/top & bottom of bag... I wasn’t sure if I was being too picky and just deal with it but it was bothering me so I decided to contact my SA

View attachment 4829916


View attachment 4829917


View attachment 4829918

[/QUOTE]


Familyfirst said:


> Thanks guys for your support, I think because it is my 1st Dior bag I wanted to be sure I won’t regret it and will be wearable and timeless as I’m not sure if I’ll be adding more... my other bags are mainly Chanel and most are black :/ so I did want a colour bag for the Dior although I do really like the black mini lambskin but thought I have enough black already and really don’t need another black unless it’s shw as all mine are ghw.



That bag is perfection IMO!  The size, the skin, the hardware, the colour, everything that's deserving to be in your collection!  I would take that over the black lambskin.  If your SA could get you one in a condition that meets your standards, I would take it in a heartbeat! It is such a special piece.  As it's fairly neutral, it looks versatile and can be worn both casually and dressed up. You described how it makes your heart sing and that it was love at first sight.  Can you say the same for you other bags? Don't let the opinion of others bring you down.


----------



## sammytheMUA

joahanna said:


> I had an appointment today with my lovely SA to start looking for my first Lady Dior. If anyone ever needs a great SA in Frankfurt, Germany, let me know. She was so sweet and really took her time to show me all sizes and colours she thought I might like, which led to me not being able to decide on a colour. I settled on the My ABCDior size though. Which colour would you pick? I already purchased the Mitzah pictured between the bags, also because I plan on styling my Lady Dior with it.
> 
> „Luckily“ am in no rush to decide, since I already missed the price increase in Germany anyway. It was said there would be none, since sales taxes dropped 3 % and Dior decided not to pass this down to their customers. Well, I guess they decided this was not enough haha.
> 
> Hopefully I can join the club in the near future ⭐
> 
> View attachment 4812494
> View attachment 4812495
> View attachment 4812496


Stunning bags! What size are you wearing? Is this the medium size? I’m on the hunt now for a lady Dior but I’m unsure on the sizing.


----------



## joahanna

sammytheMUA said:


> Stunning bags! What size are you wearing? Is this the medium size? I’m on the hunt now for a lady Dior but I’m unsure on the sizing.



I am 170 cm of height and quite slender (a EU 34-36 for reference), the bags are both in the My ABCDior Size, which would be considered the Small size. 

I hope you will find your perfect Lady Dior! 

I did not pick up my Lady Dior yet, but I think I settled on the nude colour. I went through my whole wardrobe and created outfits to wear with the LD. Although the green is stunning, the nude fits my wardrobe way better.


----------



## LexLV

Shann89 said:


> I'm in with my pretty LD D-Lite
> 
> View attachment 4805742



Love! I’m thinking of purchasing but curious how much of a lint magnet do you find this bag? I have the chanel trendy in black jersey and it attracts everything! Thank you!!


----------



## Sharona228

Venessa84 said:


> Added the matte grey lady to my collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669895
> View attachment 4669896
> View attachment 4669897


Hi, I’m considering getting one in matte. Have you had any issues with scratches showing up easily on the matte DIOR letters or hardware?


----------



## Princessdhea

All dressed up


----------



## Chic-Chick

Venessa84 said:


> Added another Lady but this time it’s a D-lite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800361
> View attachment 4800362
> View attachment 4800363
> 
> 
> And the trio together!


Hi there, I am looking to add lady Dior to my collection and I am considering matte grey, but I am new to Dior - do you know how well the matte holds up? Worried if it might chip etc.


----------



## Venessa84

Chic-Chick said:


> Hi there, I am looking to add lady Dior to my collection and I am considering matte grey, but I am new to Dior - do you know how well the matte holds up? Worried if it might chip etc.



I’ve had no issues with the bag. I rotate my bags quite frequently but it’s since a good amount of use in the 8 months that I’ve had her. I highly recommend the matte gray and it goes with so much. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Chic-Chick

Venessa84 said:


> I’ve had no issues with the bag. I rotate my bags quite frequently but it’s since a good amount of use in the 8 months that I’ve had her. I highly recommend the matte gray and it goes with so much. Good luck with your decision.


Thank you!!


----------



## DoggieBags

New LD bag charms. Currently Lady Diors with these bag charms are special order only.


----------



## averagejoe

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4880239
> View attachment 4880240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New LD bag charms. Currently Lady Diors with these bag charms are special order only.


These look like they are part of their high-jewelry collection! I think they are set with diamonds and made of 18K gold!


----------



## DoggieBags

averagejoe said:


> These look like they are part of their high-jewelry collection! I think they are set with diamonds and made of 18K gold!


I thought they were just regular metal until u said that. I just checked and u r right. Diamonds with either gold or silver as the metal options.


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> These look like they are part of their high-jewelry collection! I think they are set with diamonds and made of 18K gold!



Probably! It looks like a floral design that Victoire would come up with! The gold enamelled butterfly/floral/ladybeetle one paired with the red croc is outstanding. Fantastic use of intricate jewelry techniques to produce something playful!


----------



## pretty_wommon

I have been looking for a unique, vintage Lady Dior piece (quick background - recently I got into collecting vintage, iconic bags from different fashion houses). In my search, I came across a Lady Dior from the 90s (if I am not mistaken) that actually did not have the D.i.o.r. charms and no strap. Maybe an unpopular opionion but I actually also like it without the charms because it's more discreet in terms of branding. Don't get me wrong, I love the ones with charms but this is just a nice option.  Does anyone here know more about this Lady Dior version? Do you know of other versions that did not have the charms? Here are some photos I found online


----------



## averagejoe

pretty_wommon said:


> I have been looking for a unique, vintage Lady Dior piece (quick background - recently I got into collecting vintage, iconic bags from different fashion houses). In my search, I came across a Lady Dior from the 90s (if I am not mistaken) that actually did not have the D.i.o.r. charms and no strap. Maybe an unpopular opionion but I actually also like it without the charms because it's more discreet in terms of branding. Don't get me wrong, I love the ones with charms but this is just a nice option.  Does anyone here know more about this Lady Dior version? Do you know of other versions that did not have the charms? Here are some photos I found online


The charms may have fallen off, or removed. They did come with their charms. You can tell from how one particular grommet is attached to the handle ring.


----------



## pretty_wommon

averagejoe said:


> The charms may have fallen off, or removed. They did come with their charms. You can tell from how one particular grommet is attached to the handle ring.



Hi averagejoe. Thanks for your input. This is why I am curious because most of the info about Lady Dior state that they have charms. But interestingly, all these three (from the same collection, I believe) similarly don't have the Dior charms. Also, I found this description from 1stdibs.com. All the other photos from the posts (white and black bags, gray had only one photo) show that there are no charms (I am super curious now and actively hunting down a bag from this collection   It would be so special! I saw a post of a similar bag for sale actually, but i was suspicious because there were no charms, that's why i started doing research).


----------



## averagejoe

pretty_wommon said:


> Hi averagejoe. Thanks for your input. This is why I am curious because most of the info about Lady Dior state that they have charms. But interestingly, all these three (from the same collection, I believe) similarly don't have the Dior charms. Also, I found this description from 1stdibs.com. All the other photos from the posts (white and black bags, gray had only one photo) show that there are no charms (I am super curious now and actively hunting down a bag from this collection   It would be so special! I saw a post of a similar bag for sale actually, but i was suspicious because there were no charms, that's why i started doing research).
> 
> View attachment 4914734


Now I'm curious, too. I haven't seen the Lady Dior without the charms, even from the 90s. I wish that more pictures of the bags were provided, including of the date code so I can see when these were actually made. I also want to see the area where the charms would have been attached.


----------



## pretty_wommon

averagejoe said:


> Now I'm curious, too. I haven't seen the Lady Dior without the charms, even from the 90s. I wish that more pictures of the bags were provided, including of the date code so I can see when these were actually made. I also want to see the area where the charms would have been attached.



I found another old post. I can send you the links to the posts if you like. There are several photos of the bags but no photo of the datecode. Here are some photos from the latest version I found. I really want to have this in my vintage collection.


----------



## averagejoe

pretty_wommon said:


> I found another old post. I can send you the links to the posts if you like. There are several photos of the bags but no photo of the datecode. Here are some photos from the latest version I found. I really want to have this in my vintage collection.


It does look like the charms weren't on this from the photos, assuming that the photo is of the front of the bag rather than the back. 

I actually suggest getting one with the charms. Even I mistakened it as the charms having been removed, which may mean that people who recognize the bag will wonder where the charms went.


----------



## pretty_wommon

averagejoe said:


> It does look like the charms weren't on this from the photos, assuming that the photo is of the front of the bag rather than the back.
> 
> I actually suggest getting one with the charms. Even I mistakened it as the charms having been removed, which may mean that people who recognize the bag will wonder where the charms went.



Haha that's true. I actually thought of that too. I appreciate your suggestion.  I am definitely buying a regular Lady Dior (i.e., with Dior charms). Just deciding on the size and color (and whether i'd go preloved or from the store). But I think I will also get one of these - for novelty. I really like quirky and unique stuff. Also, it's a nice conversation piece. I'm really loving Dior now! I have always admired Dior but recently, I have become a super fan (stalker level! )


----------



## averagejoe

pretty_wommon said:


> I have always admired Dior but recently, I have become a super fan (stalker level! )


Yes, Dior addiction is a slippery slope! (speaking from personal experience)


----------



## Kalienta

Finally I've got her! My early Christmas present from me to myself It's my first Dior bag but definitely not the last one. Lady Dior is like small masterpiece!


----------



## Venessa84

Kalienta said:


> Finally I've got her! My early Christmas present from me to myself It's my first Dior bag but definitely not the last one. Lady Dior is like small masterpiece!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4920910



Absolutely gorgeous! Love my red Lady and agree it’s like a work of art every time I see a LD!! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## kimchagarcia

Hi Ladies,

I just got my first lady dior bag but I found that there are folds inside. Is that normal? Or should I return and exchange.


----------



## averagejoe

kimchagarcia said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I just got my first lady dior bag but I found that there are folds inside. Is that normal? Or should I return and exchange.
> 
> View attachment 4925222


Looks like whoever was making your bag may have wrinkled the leather there by accident. That would bother me. I would exchange it.


----------



## Chrysje

BCBurton said:


> So excited to finally join the club! Got this beauty on a recent trip to Prague after months of reading this thread and looking at the pictures I finally took the plunge. I can't wait to take her out for her first outing!
> 
> View attachment 4674056


Is it the mini or small size? Either way it is gorgeous from the color to the hardware ❤️


----------



## averagejoe

Chrysje said:


> Is it the mini or small size? Either way it is gorgeous from the color to the hardware ❤


The is the MyABCDior ("small") size.


----------



## Mady14

I'm finally part of the club with a Lady D Lite!





Edit: added a photo of the D Lite dressed up


----------



## Venessa84

Mady14 said:


> I'm finally part of the club with a Lady D Lite!
> 
> View attachment 4938088
> 
> View attachment 4938093
> 
> Edit: added a photo of the D Lite dressed up



Oh this blue is beautiful! Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## mika7777777

Hello! I was wondering if anybody know if the ultra matte charms make less noise than regular gold/silver hardware, because of the coating.


----------



## Mady14

mika7777777 said:


> Hello! I was wondering if anybody know if the ultra matte charms make less noise than regular gold/silver hardware, because of the coating.



When I tried them out, they did sound less "clinky".


----------



## mika7777777

Mady14 said:


> When I tried them out, they did sound less "clinky".


Thank you for letting me know!


----------



## CoCoBelle

Ending the year with a classic!
Happy, Safe New Year to All!


----------



## Mady14

Mady14 said:


> I'm finally part of the club with a Lady D Lite!
> 
> View attachment 4938088
> 
> View attachment 4938093
> 
> Edit: added a photo of the D Lite dressed up



Adding a video for those interested


----------



## beyondbeing

Re-joining this club on new year's day! Medium Lady Dior in ultra matte calfskin in grey color -- it's an unexpected find from the pre-loved market.  She arrived in excellent/perfect condition (plastic stickers are still intact!).  I bought and re-home previous LD's (due to zipper closure).  I am so happy to be able to add her back into my collection!  Third time's a charm!  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## jazzman79

Lady Dior D-Lite for Christmas


----------



## Home2020

jazzman79 said:


> Lady Dior D-Lite for Christmas
> View attachment 4945808



OMG it's gorgeous. What is this one called? 

Liebe Gruesse nach Berlin!


----------



## DoggieBags

Home2020 said:


> OMG it's gorgeous. What is this one called?
> 
> Liebe Gruesse nach Berlin!


From the Dior web site


----------



## Mady14

jazzman79 said:


> Lady Dior D-Lite for Christmas
> View attachment 4945808


Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Venessa84

beyondbeing said:


> Re-joining this club on new year's day! Medium Lady Dior in ultra matte calfskin in grey color -- it's an unexpected find from the pre-loved market.  She arrived in excellent/perfect condition (plastic stickers are still intact!).  I bought and re-home previous LD's (due to zipper closure).  I am so happy to be able to add her back into my collection!  Third time's a charm!  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4943895



Yay!! Perfection! Congrats again.


----------



## Venessa84

jazzman79 said:


> Lady Dior D-Lite for Christmas
> View attachment 4945808



Oh my! They keep making this bag more and more beautiful. Congratulations!!


----------



## thebagqueen

dressed up with my toile du jouy mitzah that I thought I’d lost


----------



## gatorpooh

Mini Lady Dior in Opaline Gray ❤❤❤
She’s so tiny but so cute


----------



## kimchagarcia

Hi Ladies, I got my Abc Lady dior small in Grey color at the boutique but I cant find it online. Is this discountinued?


----------



## luxsal

All you ladies who use Lady Dior, what occasions do you use it for? I saw a youtube video where the youtuber said she doesnt use it for every day use but keeps it for special occasions. Makes sense being that it is such a classic and delicate bag. I am thinking of buying my first Dior bag as the ABC Lady Dior in Fard color. But I dont want it to sit in the closet. I would love to use it during spring and summer even for running errands. I also have an upcoming wedding. We dont know yet if we will go due to the current situation but I may likely use my bag during the wedding. Any thoughts or recommendations? TIA!


----------



## Taiwo92

salal04 said:


> All you ladies who use Lady Dior, what occasions do you use it for? I saw a youtube video where the youtuber said she doesnt use it for every day use but keeps it for special occasions. Makes sense being that it is such a classic and delicate bag. I am thinking of buying my first Dior bag as the ABC Lady Dior in Fard color. But I dont want it to sit in the closet. I would love to use it during spring and summer even for running errands. I also have an upcoming wedding. We dont know yet if we will go due to the current situation but I may likely use my bag during the wedding. Any thoughts or recommendations? TIA!


I use mine (medium) for dinners without the strap and then running errands during the day with the strap. I also used it during the day on my recent trip.

Mine is a beige patent so very durable!


----------



## Thukreebun

I'm barely 5 foot 1 inch and a UK size 8 (US 4) and have purchased the Lady Dior Ultra Matte in the ABC Size. 
I was wondering if I should size up, or would the medium be too overwhelming on my frame. Is the medium able to fit a lot more compared to the ABC such as an ipad/umbrella? 
We're in lockdown here otherwise I'd have popped into store and tried them both on prior to ordering!


----------



## averagejoe

kimchagarcia said:


> Hi Ladies, I got my Abc Lady dior small in Grey color at the boutique but I cant find it online. Is this discountinued?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4955151


Not sure if this particular style is discontinued, but Dior doesn't show all of its products on their website. It helps with keeping their products look more exclusive.


----------



## Venessa84

salal04 said:


> All you ladies who use Lady Dior, what occasions do you use it for? I saw a youtube video where the youtuber said she doesnt use it for every day use but keeps it for special occasions. Makes sense being that it is such a classic and delicate bag. I am thinking of buying my first Dior bag as the ABC Lady Dior in Fard color. But I dont want it to sit in the closet. I would love to use it during spring and summer even for running errands. I also have an upcoming wedding. We dont know yet if we will go due to the current situation but I may likely use my bag during the wedding. Any thoughts or recommendations? TIA!



I have a medium and use it for everything...work, running errands, date night, and special occasions. This bag is surprisingly versatile and easy to use due to the long strap and the ability to hand carry. Also this bag is actually not delicate. The lambskin wears very well.


----------



## Minimalist_Chic

salal04 said:


> All you ladies who use Lady Dior, what occasions do you use it for? I saw a youtube video where the youtuber said she doesnt use it for every day use but keeps it for special occasions. Makes sense being that it is such a classic and delicate bag. I am thinking of buying my first Dior bag as the ABC Lady Dior in Fard color. But I dont want it to sit in the closet. I would love to use it during spring and summer even for running errands. I also have an upcoming wedding. We dont know yet if we will go due to the current situation but I may likely use my bag during the wedding. Any thoughts or recommendations? TIA!


I have the exact same bag that you are thinking of getting. I treat it as my summer everyday handbag for casual and special occasions. It doesn't get all that much use when the weather is bad, but whenever the sun is out I take It out. I haven't used it since the pandemic. 

I was originally thinking of getting the grey one, but fell in love with the fard colour. It's my favourite (from my very small collection). I am also hoping to get the grey one too.


----------



## luxsal

Bookie2020 said:


> I have the exact same bag that you are thinking of getting. I treat it as my summer everyday handbag for casual and special occasions. It doesn't get all that much use when the weather is bad, but whenever the sun is out I take It out. I haven't used it since the pandemic.
> 
> I was originally thinking of getting the grey one, but fell in love with the fard colour. It's my favourite (from my very small collection). I am also hoping to get the grey one too.


Thank you! I am also thinking of getting the Cherry red which I may be able to wear more according to my wardrobe. I am still deciding between the two. 

Has anyone purchased from the online store? What is the experience like? I dont have a Dior boutique where I live and my only option is to order online but I am nervous about the process and how the bag will turn out to be. Is calling better than ordering online? TIA!


----------



## averagejoe

salal04 said:


> Thank you! I am also thinking of getting the Cherry red which I may be able to wear more according to my wardrobe. I am still deciding between the two.
> 
> Has anyone purchased from the online store? What is the experience like? I dont have a Dior boutique where I live and my only option is to order online but I am nervous about the process and how the bag will turn out to be. Is calling better than ordering online? TIA!


From what I have seen so far from the forum, the bags from the website are perfectly packed and shipped to you, without any shop wear (they are often 100% brand new and untouched by any customers). I think your first online order will be a perfect one.


----------



## incredibellle

Hi! I'm new to Dior. I've been wanting a mini lady dior for years and I'm now planning to pull the trigger on my first Dior bag!

Does anyone have a Chanel mini rectangle and mini lady Dior? I'm curious how the capacity and practicality compares.. When I tried on the mini lady dior, it felt quite tiny, capacity-wise (maybe because of the odd opening style I'm not used to?). I didn't try to stuff it with all my things, it was just a first impression. I usually carry my Chanel mini rectangle or Prada cahier as my everyday bags

I liked the size of the small/ABC Lady Dior, but they didn't have it in the opaline grey I love :/ That and I prefer the chain strap of the mini (vs thick leather strap) as well. 

Last question, does anyone have tips or tricks on how to shorten the chain strap a little? I'd like it to sit a littttle higher


----------



## pink-zebra

Can't believe I joined the family today too!!! First Dior ever!


----------



## averagejoe

Dior had two of its bags, the Lady Dior and the Saddle, make it to this list:


----------



## luxsal

averagejoe said:


> From what I have seen so far from the forum, the bags from the website are perfectly packed and shipped to you, without any shop wear (they are often 100% brand new and untouched by any customers). I think your first online order will be a perfect one.


Thank you! I was finally able to buy the cherry red my abc lady dior and I am so excited! It is a beautiful red with blue undertones. It goes perfectly with my wardrobe. The bag is in perfect condition and brand new! One of the charm has some hairline scratches. I may call their customer service line to exchange it but it doesnt bother me. 

Does anyone know if there is anything I should do to protect the bag from stains and water? Is there a spray that I should use? TIA!


----------



## Drbrox

Hi everyone, I’m considering my first ABC Lady Dior. I don’t want black as I have plenty of black, I definitely want leather (rather than fabric) and though I love the blush pink colour, feel I’d be afraid to use it.

I’m debating between a second Chanel 19 in tweed / a bright colour or this Dior. What do you think of the colour? Nice or gross? I love green, don’t have a green bag and wear a lot of navy, neutral, black, creams.

I would love your thoughts because I don’t want to make a mistake with the colour, but none of the other colours available jump out at me.


----------



## sylviabaglover

Hi everyone! I'm new here and need your help. I'm considering my first Dior bag. Currently I narrowed down my choices to below two, the Lady Dior My ABCDior Bag in Gray Ultramatte Cannage Calfskin or in Cloud Blue Cannage Lambskin. I have also considered the medium D-Lite but since I'm only 5'2", the medium D-Lite might be too large on me? (not sure though). Can anyone give me some suggestion considering the color as well as the material? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Aoifs

Drbrox said:


> Hi everyone, I’m considering my first ABC Lady Dior. I don’t want black as I have plenty of black, I definitely want leather (rather than fabric) and though I love the blush pink colour, feel I’d be afraid to use it.
> 
> I’m debating between a second Chanel 19 in tweed / a bright colour or this Dior. What do you think of the colour? Nice or gross? I love green, don’t have a green bag and wear a lot of navy, neutral, black, creams.
> 
> I would love your thoughts because I don’t want to make a mistake with the colour, but none of the other colours available jump out at me.
> 
> View attachment 4965870
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965871


While it's not a colour id choose, if you love it and you could fit it with your wardrobe then I saw go with whatever makes you happiest to look at and use.


----------



## luxsal

Drbrox said:


> Hi everyone, I’m considering my first ABC Lady Dior. I don’t want black as I have plenty of black, I definitely want leather (rather than fabric) and though I love the blush pink colour, feel I’d be afraid to use it.
> 
> I’m debating between a second Chanel 19 in tweed / a bright colour or this Dior. What do you think of the colour? Nice or gross? I love green, don’t have a green bag and wear a lot of navy, neutral, black, creams.
> 
> I would love your thoughts because I don’t want to make a mistake with the colour, but none of the other colours available jump out at me.
> 
> View attachment 4965870
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965871


Go with whatever makes you happy. That is a beautiful color. I love metallics greens and blues.


----------



## luxsal

sylviabaglover said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here and need your help. I'm considering my first Dior bag. Currently I narrowed down my choices to below two, the Lady Dior My ABCDior Bag in Gray Ultramatte Cannage Calfskin or in Cloud Blue Cannage Lambskin. I have also considered the medium D-Lite but since I'm only 5'2", the medium D-Lite might be too large on me? (not sure though). Can anyone give me some suggestion considering the color as well as the material?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 4965961
> View attachment 4965963
> View attachment 4965964


I would be concerned with maintenance of the fabric one. I like the blue one. The grey one is also cute. Cannot go wrong with any size and color of lady diors. I love all their colors. It depends on your wardrobe and what color of bags you already have.


----------



## averagejoe

salal04 said:


> Thank you! I was finally able to buy the cherry red my abc lady dior and I am so excited! It is a beautiful red with blue undertones. It goes perfectly with my wardrobe. The bag is in perfect condition and brand new! One of the charm has some hairline scratches. I may call their customer service line to exchange it but it doesnt bother me.
> 
> Does anyone know if there is anything I should do to protect the bag from stains and water? Is there a spray that I should use? TIA!


I wouldn't do anything to the bag in case it darkens it, but if you really want to protect it, a normal water-repellent spray while covering the hardware will work. The hardware will show marks if you spray the water-repellent spray on it. The other way is to cover the hardware with your hands while you spray, and wash your hands afterwards.

I have gotten away with not protecting any of my bags at all recently, even lighter-colour ones because I don't like their slick slippery finish after I spray them. They seem to last fine without the spray.


----------



## averagejoe

Drbrox said:


> Hi everyone, I’m considering my first ABC Lady Dior. I don’t want black as I have plenty of black, I definitely want leather (rather than fabric) and though I love the blush pink colour, feel I’d be afraid to use it.
> 
> I’m debating between a second Chanel 19 in tweed / a bright colour or this Dior. What do you think of the colour? Nice or gross? I love green, don’t have a green bag and wear a lot of navy, neutral, black, creams.
> 
> I would love your thoughts because I don’t want to make a mistake with the colour, but none of the other colours available jump out at me.
> 
> View attachment 4965870
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965871


Wow this colour is unique (I don't see this much) and absolutely beautiful! Between the 19 and this, I would get this. The Lady Dior is a lot more iconic.


----------



## averagejoe

sylviabaglover said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here and need your help. I'm considering my first Dior bag. Currently I narrowed down my choices to below two, the Lady Dior My ABCDior Bag in Gray Ultramatte Cannage Calfskin or in Cloud Blue Cannage Lambskin. I have also considered the medium D-Lite but since I'm only 5'2", the medium D-Lite might be too large on me? (not sure though). Can anyone give me some suggestion considering the color as well as the material?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 4965961
> View attachment 4965963
> View attachment 4965964


This is a hard choice. You have picked 3 options that I actually cannot choose between because they are all wonderful in their own ways. 

If you always dress casually, then maybe the D-Lite would be the perfect Lady Dior for all occasions. However, both the other styles can add a beautiful elegance and classiness to any outfit.


----------



## Venessa84

Drbrox said:


> Hi everyone, I’m considering my first ABC Lady Dior. I don’t want black as I have plenty of black, I definitely want leather (rather than fabric) and though I love the blush pink colour, feel I’d be afraid to use it.
> 
> I’m debating between a second Chanel 19 in tweed / a bright colour or this Dior. What do you think of the colour? Nice or gross? I love green, don’t have a green bag and wear a lot of navy, neutral, black, creams.
> 
> I would love your thoughts because I don’t want to make a mistake with the colour, but none of the other colours available jump out at me.
> 
> View attachment 4965870
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965871



This color is hot! I’m not sure which tweed 19 bag you have on your mind but I think I‘d choose this over my Chanel tweed. And I do love my Chanel tweed.


----------



## Venessa84

sylviabaglover said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here and need your help. I'm considering my first Dior bag. Currently I narrowed down my choices to below two, the Lady Dior My ABCDior Bag in Gray Ultramatte Cannage Calfskin or in Cloud Blue Cannage Lambskin. I have also considered the medium D-Lite but since I'm only 5'2", the medium D-Lite might be too large on me? (not sure though). Can anyone give me some suggestion considering the color as well as the material?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 4965961
> View attachment 4965963
> View attachment 4965964



Wow you narrowed your choices down to some real beauties and I don’t think you can go wrong with either. I guess my first choice is the ultra matte and if you want something a little less formal then the D-lite.


----------



## Drbrox

Venessa84 said:


> This color is hot! I’m not sure which tweed 19 bag you have on your mind but I think I‘d choose this over my Chanel tweed. And I do love my Chanel tweed.


Thank you so much! Thanks everyone  I’m still torn honestly. But now I am torn on what colour My Lady Dior to go for. The green is cool but I’m impulsive and worry I’ll be like “what did I do!!”. My SA told me yesterday that it’s rumoured there will be a price increase on the My lady Dior ASAP, but I’m not going to let that pressure me to be honest.


----------



## pamela1000

sylviabaglover said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here and need your help. I'm considering my first Dior bag. Currently I narrowed down my choices to below two, the Lady Dior My ABCDior Bag in Gray Ultramatte Cannage Calfskin or in Cloud Blue Cannage Lambskin. I have also considered the medium D-Lite but since I'm only 5'2", the medium D-Lite might be too large on me? (not sure though). Can anyone give me some suggestion considering the color as well as the material?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 4965961
> View attachment 4965963
> View attachment 4965964





salal04 said:


> I would be concerned with maintenance of the fabric one. I like the blue one. The grey one is also cute. Cannot go wrong with any size and color of lady diors. I love all their colors. It depends on your wardrobe and what color of bags you already have.



I like the Blue one too. I bought a mini Lady Dior in Patent red earlier this year. Lady Dior is a classic bag and quite underrated for what its Elegant design. I think it’s a true statement piece for any closet! You cannot go wrong.

I am not sure about Fabric/Tweed bags, they are not my thing for multiple reasons. But it’s you who will be using the bag i Recommend you pick what you love.


----------



## lovesymphony

sylviabaglover said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here and need your help. I'm considering my first Dior bag. Currently I narrowed down my choices to below two, the Lady Dior My ABCDior Bag in Gray Ultramatte Cannage Calfskin or in Cloud Blue Cannage Lambskin. I have also considered the medium D-Lite but since I'm only 5'2", the medium D-Lite might be too large on me? (not sure though). Can anyone give me some suggestion considering the color as well as the material?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 4965961
> View attachment 4965963
> View attachment 4965964



I'm 5'2" and tried both the My ABCDior (small) and the medium Lady Dior in store today. Both look fine on petite ladies  Personally I would pick the bag in leather, simply because fabric looks awful when dirty and I can see the embroidery on that bag being difficult to clean. I like the Gray Ultramatte My ABCDior the best because it's a neutral color and goes with any color in your wardrobe! While the Cloud Blue is a beautiful color, it bothers me that the hardware is blue outlined in champagne gold. To me it looks trendy? I would prefer if it was entirely champagne gold for a more classic look.


----------



## sylviabaglover

averagejoe said:


> This is a hard choice. You have picked 3 options that I actually cannot choose between because they are all wonderful in their own ways.
> 
> If you always dress casually, then maybe the D-Lite would be the perfect Lady Dior for all occasions. However, both the other styles can add a beautiful elegance and classiness to any outfit.





Venessa84 said:


> Wow you narrowed your choices down to some real beauties and I don’t think you can go wrong with either. I guess my first choice is the ultra matte and if you want something a little less formal then the D-lite.





pamela1000 said:


> I like the Blue one too. I bought a mini Lady Dior in Patent red earlier this year. Lady Dior is a classic bag and quite underrated for what its Elegant design. I think it’s a true statement piece for any closet! You cannot go wrong.
> 
> I am not sure about Fabric/Tweed bags, they are not my thing for multiple reasons. But it’s you who will be using the bag i Recommend you pick what you love.





lovesymphony said:


> I'm 5'2" and tried both the My ABCDior (small) and the medium Lady Dior in store today. Both look fine on petite ladies  Personally I would pick the bag in leather, simply because fabric looks awful when dirty and I can see the embroidery on that bag being difficult to clean. I like the Gray Ultramatte My ABCDior the best because it's a neutral color and goes with any color in your wardrobe! While the Cloud Blue is a beautiful color, it bothers me that the hardware is blue outlined in champagne gold. To me it looks trendy? I would prefer if it was entirely champagne gold for a more classic look.



Thank you all!


----------



## wilz05

My 1st Dior purchase (the upcoming price increase next week definitely made me bite the bullet). Went in for the Lady Dior in Fard but when I saw this white lizard mini Lady D it was love at first sight. The photo doesn't do it justice but the combo with the champagne gold hardware is *chefs kiss*. Definitely see this as a special events purse & possible companion for my upcoming wedding. The added plus being that it's not as common. 

I was so excited that I completely forgot to check mitzahs! Any suggestions what to get to pair with this?

Any tips on caring for the lizard skin + white color (my first exotic & white purse)?


----------



## MrsSlocomb

Kalienta said:


> Finally I've got her! My early Christmas present from me to myself It's my first Dior bag but definitely not the last one. Lady Dior is like small masterpiece!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4920910


Is this a small size with silver hardware? I didn't see that on the website? I only see gold hardware, but I really want the silver!


----------



## luxsal

Hey everyone! so I finally bought the Cherry Red My ABC Dior. I am just in love! It is so pretty! I took pics of it from my phone. I did notice though when I zoom in that there is some wrinkling around the stitching but overall the bag looks good to me. Does anyone else see any wrinkling around the stitching when you look closely on their LDs? I am using my iphone 12 to zoom in so maybe it is really focusing it. I am not too picky, please keep in mind. I just afraid that any wrinkling will get worse over time but I would imagine there will be some stretching around the stitches? Attaching the pic. Can anyone chime in and comment on the quality? Thank you so much!


----------



## Penelopepursula

salal04 said:


> Hey everyone! so I finally bought the Cherry Red My ABC Dior. I am just in love! It is so pretty! I took pics of it from my phone. I did notice though when I zoom in that there is some wrinkling around the stitching but overall the bag looks good to me. Does anyone else see any wrinkling around the stitching when you look closely on their LDs? I am using my iphone 12 to zoom in so maybe it is really focusing it. I am not too picky, please keep in mind. I just afraid that any wrinkling will get worse over time but I would imagine there will be some stretching around the stitches? Attaching the pic. Can anyone chime in and comment on the quality? Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 4972271


This is beautiful!


----------



## DoggieBags

wilz05 said:


> My 1st Dior purchase (the upcoming price increase next week definitely made me bite the bullet). Went in for the Lady Dior in Fard but when I saw this white lizard mini Lady D it was love at first sight. The photo doesn't do it justice but the combo with the champagne gold hardware is *chefs kiss*. Definitely see this as a special events purse & possible companion for my upcoming wedding. The added plus being that it's not as common.
> 
> I was so excited that I completely forgot to check mitzahs! Any suggestions what to get to pair with this?
> 
> Any tips on caring for the lizard skin + white color (my first exotic & white purse)?


Congrats on your first exotic! It’s a gorgeous bag. I have a couple of lizard bags that over 20 years old that my mother passed on to me and they still look great. 2 things to remember with lizard, don’t let it get wet and lizard when exposed to sunlight can yellow over time. So when not in use, keep it in it’s dust bag. Wear your bag in good health.


----------



## averagejoe

salal04 said:


> Hey everyone! so I finally bought the Cherry Red My ABC Dior. I am just in love! It is so pretty! I took pics of it from my phone. I did notice though when I zoom in that there is some wrinkling around the stitching but overall the bag looks good to me. Does anyone else see any wrinkling around the stitching when you look closely on their LDs? I am using my iphone 12 to zoom in so maybe it is really focusing it. I am not too picky, please keep in mind. I just afraid that any wrinkling will get worse over time but I would imagine there will be some stretching around the stitches? Attaching the pic. Can anyone chime in and comment on the quality? Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 4972271


Gorgeous! 

I had to look hard to see what you were referring to. It is normal, and not a quality issue. Lambskin is very soft and stitching can sometimes alter its appearance near the stitches, in a very minimal way as it is on yours. It is very difficult to see so I don't think anyone looking at your bag will notice it. If it bothers you, then you can exchange it.


----------



## luxsal

averagejoe said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> I had to look hard to see what you were referring to. It is normal, and not a quality issue. Lambskin is very soft and stitching can sometimes alter its appearance near the stitches, in a very minimal way as it is on yours. It is very difficult to see so I don't think anyone looking at your bag will notice it. If it bothers you, then you can exchange it.


Thank you! I have seen closeups of some bags and they all seem to have it. It is worse on Chanel lambskin bags. I think because of  the color, I notice it more but only when i superzoom on my camera haha otherwise it looks ok. I can call the customer service and ask them about the durability and will exchange if  they suggest it. But I dont have a Dior nearby so will have to be all online. Thanks again!


----------



## Thaotran

Sorry for the double post but I’m so excited to share this with you all! My 3rd Lady Dior in velvet and crystals!
I love classic bags but still want something special so this is perfect for me! Was deciding between this color and pink but I already have a pink mini in satin. This is also super soft! I’m in love!!


----------



## Penelopepursula

Thaotran said:


> Sorry for the double post but I’m so excited to share this with you all! My 3rd Lady Dior in velvet and crystals!
> I love classic bags but still want something special so this is perfect for me! Was deciding between this color and pink but I already have a pink mini in satin. This is also super soft! I’m in love!!


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Penelopepursula

I finally pulled the trigger on a medium sized Lady Dior. Just waiting for it to be delivered by UPS. My question for you all is do you use a purse organizer in your Lady Dior?


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

My latest Lady Dior: 
Vintage satin mini lady dior with rhinestones and clear handles! Have been looking for this one for a while ..


----------



## slayer

Penelopepursula said:


> I finally pulled the trigger on a medium sized Lady Dior. Just waiting for it to be delivered by UPS. My question for you all is do you use a purse organizer in your Lady Dior?


I don't use anything as I don't want to take up unnecessary room.


----------



## Klaneckya

I use samorga for large lady Dior. This protects interior from scratches..,


----------



## AllThingsBougie

wilz05 said:


> My 1st Dior purchase (the upcoming price increase next week definitely made me bite the bullet). Went in for the Lady Dior in Fard but when I saw this white lizard mini Lady D it was love at first sight. The photo doesn't do it justice but the combo with the champagne gold hardware is *chefs kiss*. Definitely see this as a special events purse & possible companion for my upcoming wedding. The added plus being that it's not as common.
> 
> I was so excited that I completely forgot to check mitzahs! Any suggestions what to get to pair with this?
> 
> Any tips on caring for the lizard skin + white color (my first exotic & white purse)?


Hi! This is beautiful! Do you mind telling me how much this mini LD was? I’m thinking of getting a lizard one but don’t want to go in and ask for the price (I get anxious). Thank you!


----------



## erinrose

Just got a mitzah for my lady dior medium


----------



## gatorpooh

Picked up this gorgeous Mini Lady a few weeks before the price increase


----------



## lmk15

My first Lady Dior (ABC) . I have been wanting a Lady Dior for years and finally went for it. I thought once I bought one I'd be happy and not want anymore as this is my dream bag...But now I want this bag in the others sizes too!  Twilly is the zodiac mitzah


----------



## Rockysmom

Hello all!! My first ever Dior purchase but I’m confused on the hardware. I ordered online and it says pale gold hardware but the bag I received looks silver. Do you think I got the right bag and that the website just looks more gold?


----------



## averagejoe

Rockysmom said:


> Hello all!! My first ever Dior purchase but I’m confused on the hardware. I ordered online and it says pale gold hardware but the bag I received looks silver. Do you think I got the right bag and that the website just looks more gold?


This is definitely the pale gold hardware. It is so pale that it may look silver in some lighting. The bag you have is exactly the bag on the website, and it is gorgeous!


----------



## Rockysmom

averagejoe said:


> This is definitely the pale gold hardware. It is so pale that it may look silver in some lighting. The bag you have is exactly the bag on the website, and it is gorgeous!


Ok thanks! I actually like the pale gold better than the gold. I have too many gold bags and this lighter hardware is a good addition to my collection.
My husband was like what did you get because I couldn’t hide the box and he loves it. Yay win win. I also love that it’s not heavy because I was really looking for a bag I can carry with handles as the rest of my collection has straps only.


----------



## volieren

Hi all! I'm considering purchasing my first Dior bag, and I've got my eyes on the beautiful My ABCDior. I'm debating between these colors: Gray Ultramatte Cannage, Black Ultramatte Cannage, Dark Denim Blue Ultramatte Cannage, Black Cannage Satin, or Cloud Blue Satin.
I hope to use this bag fairly frequently to run errands. My wardrobe is very casual, neutral (black/gray/navy/camel), and on the edgier side - think Dr Marten combat boots + sweatshirts + beanies. As a result, I initially leaned towards the Ultramatte, and I'm not sure if the Blue options would work; however, the Black Cannage Satin is also such a classic. Help me decide!


----------



## Kimmiso

I saw the DIOR lady bag is on sale online, should I buy them online? or actual shop?


----------



## averagejoe

Kimmiso said:


> I saw the DIOR lady bag is on sale online, should I buy them online? or actual shop?


Unless you get the items authenticated, I would not buy online.


----------



## averagejoe

volieren said:


> Hi all! I'm considering purchasing my first Dior bag, and I've got my eyes on the beautiful My ABCDior. I'm debating between these colors: Gray Ultramatte Cannage, Black Ultramatte Cannage, Dark Denim Blue Ultramatte Cannage, Black Cannage Satin, or Cloud Blue Satin.
> I hope to use this bag fairly frequently to run errands. My wardrobe is very casual, neutral (black/gray/navy/camel), and on the edgier side - think Dr Marten combat boots + sweatshirts + beanies. As a result, I initially leaned towards the Ultramatte, and I'm not sure if the Blue options would work; however, the Black Cannage Satin is also such a classic. Help me decide!
> View attachment 5002396
> View attachment 5002397
> View attachment 5002398
> View attachment 5002399
> View attachment 5002400


I personally like the one with the enameled charms the most. The second would be the grey Ultra-Matte. I think the enameled charms look so pretty!


----------



## Venessa84

volieren said:


> Hi all! I'm considering purchasing my first Dior bag, and I've got my eyes on the beautiful My ABCDior. I'm debating between these colors: Gray Ultramatte Cannage, Black Ultramatte Cannage, Dark Denim Blue Ultramatte Cannage, Black Cannage Satin, or Cloud Blue Satin.
> I hope to use this bag fairly frequently to run errands. My wardrobe is very casual, neutral (black/gray/navy/camel), and on the edgier side - think Dr Marten combat boots + sweatshirts + beanies. As a result, I initially leaned towards the Ultramatte, and I'm not sure if the Blue options would work; however, the Black Cannage Satin is also such a classic. Help me decide!
> View attachment 5002396
> View attachment 5002397
> View attachment 5002398
> View attachment 5002399
> View attachment 5002400



I'm not sure what you already have but I have the grey ultra matte and love it...such a beautiful bag!


----------



## jeepers13

Recently got a mitzah for my LD.  I love the way it looks


----------



## volieren

averagejoe said:


> I personally like the one with the enameled charms the most. The second would be the grey Ultra-Matte. I think the enameled charms look so pretty!


Agreed, both are beautiful! When you say enameled charms, do you mean the options with pale gold hardware?


----------



## volieren

Venessa84 said:


> I'm not sure what you already have but I have the grey ultra matte and love it...such a beautiful bag!


This will be my first  The grey really is beautiful. Would you happen to have any photos of your own?


----------



## averagejoe

volieren said:


> Agreed, both are beautiful! When you say enameled charms, do you mean the options with pale gold hardware?


I mean the one at the bottom which has "painted" DIOR charms (it's enamel in them). The enamel makes the charms look very refined.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Enjoying the afternoon sunshine with Lady Dior.


----------



## wilz05

AllThingsBougie said:


> Hi! This is beautiful! Do you mind telling me how much this mini LD was? I’m thinking of getting a lizard one but don’t want to go in and ask for the price (I get anxious). Thank you!



Hi, after conversion its about $7000 hope that helps!



DoggieBags said:


> Congrats on your first exotic! It’s a gorgeous bag. I have a couple of lizard bags that over 20 years old that my mother passed on to me and they still look great. 2 things to remember with lizard, don’t let it get wet and lizard when exposed to sunlight can yellow over time. So when not in use, keep it in it’s dust bag. Wear your bag in good health.



Thank you so much for your advice


----------



## Venessa84

volieren said:


> This will be my first  The grey really is beautiful. Would you happen to have any photos of your own?



Here you go! I absolutely love it...


----------



## volieren

Venessa84 said:


> Here you go! I absolutely love it...
> View attachment 5006880
> View attachment 5006881


Beautiful!!


----------



## msfayla

Hello there,
I am looking to to buy replacement badges for MyLady dior (bought in 2017). Sadly the badges for this version of MyLady Dior is different with MyABC Lady Dior (the latest). Managed to find in Dior US website https://www.dior.com/en_us/products/couture-S9010PECD_M911-lucky-badge-dior but the image is not appearing. Can anyone advise where i can buy it online?


----------



## LeilaCreates

Venessa84 said:


> Here you go! I absolutely love it...
> View attachment 5006880
> View attachment 5006881


Beautiful bag!!! Is that the medium? I just purchased the medium in black, and love it so much I already have my eye on the gray or cherry red. Decisions....


----------



## Myybags

Hi all! Just wondering if anyone has the same issue of the lady dior “dior” sign making lots of clicking noises as they walk when the bag is carried crossbody? It slightly annoys me on a hot day when i m walking on the street


----------



## Gigi_90

Hello LD clubhouse!
I got this abc LD in December and I’m looking forward to wearing it soon! I wanted to ask if anyone has this colour and has matched it with a mitzah?
I’m trying to find one that compliments the bag

I attached some options and keen to see how you styled it and what mitzah you used


----------



## ffflyin

llilly said:


> Hi girls!I’m delighted to introduce my new Lady☺️I’ve been dreaming of this bag for a veeeeery long time
> 
> View attachment 4798613


Sorry I’m a little late to this but what colour is this! It is stunning


----------



## averagejoe

Gigi_90 said:


> Hello LD clubhouse!
> I got this abc LD in December and I’m looking forward to wearing it soon! I wanted to ask if anyone has this colour and has matched it with a mitzah?
> I’m trying to find one that compliments the bag
> 
> I attached some options and keen to see how you styled it and what mitzah you used


I think the Mitzah's below will compliment your bag:


----------



## Venessa84

volieren said:


> Beautiful!!



Thank you! This bag gets so much use as I love it so much. 



LeilaCreates said:


> Beautiful bag!!! Is that the medium? I just purchased the medium in black, and love it so much I already have my eye on the gray or cherry red. Decisions....



Thank you!! I’m no help...I have both gray and the cherry red. So maybe you need both...lol. I’m the worse enabler and I also have 3 LDs.



Gigi_90 said:


> Hello LD clubhouse!
> I got this abc LD in December and I’m looking forward to wearing it soon! I wanted to ask if anyone has this colour and has matched it with a mitzah?
> I’m trying to find one that compliments the bag
> 
> I attached some options and keen to see how you styled it and what mitzah you used



One of things I appreciate about a red bag is that it goes with so much and I don’t think you can go wrong with either of the mitzahs. I ended up with one of the ones with my initial on it that had a little red in it. I like the ones AverageJoe picked out for you as well. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## luxsal

Gigi_90 said:


> Hello LD clubhouse!
> I got this abc LD in December and I’m looking forward to wearing it soon! I wanted to ask if anyone has this colour and has matched it with a mitzah?
> I’m trying to find one that compliments the bag
> 
> I attached some options and keen to see how you styled it and what mitzah you used


Congrats my bag twin!  I also bought one in January and cannot find a Mitzah that will match. I dont have a Dior in my state so will have to drive for 4 hours to try it on. The PP has given some amazing options! So thank you for this


----------



## luxsal

Venessa84 said:


> Thank you! This bag gets so much use as I love it so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!! I’m no help...I have both gray and the cherry red. So maybe you need both...lol. I’m the worse enabler and I also have 3 LDs.
> 
> 
> 
> One of things I appreciate about a red bag is that it goes with so much and I don’t think you can go wrong with either of the mitzahs. I ended up with one of the ones with my initial on it that had a little red in it. I like the ones AverageJoe picked out for you as well. Let us know what you decide.


Exactly! This is why I got the cherry red as it will go with pretty much my entire wardrobe.


----------



## Gigi_90

salal04 said:


> Congrats my bag twin!  I also bought one in January and cannot find a Mitzah that will match. I dont have a Dior in my state so will have to drive for 4 hours to try it on. The PP has given some amazing options! So thank you for this



Thank you bag twinnn !!!!
My SA just tried these for me I’m between the red with the yellow and the red abs white.

The stripy red didn’t appeal to me

I’m leaning towards the red and white... only thing is the U on the scarf is not my initial 
Happy to take some opinions?


----------



## luxsal

Gigi_90 said:


> Thank you bag twinnn !!!!
> My SA just tried these for me I’m between the red with the yellow and the red abs white.
> 
> The stripy red didn’t appeal to me
> 
> I’m leaning towards the red and white... only thing is the U on the scarf is not my initial
> Happy to take some opinions?
> 
> View attachment 5016466
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016470
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016471
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016502
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016503


I like the first one. It flows better with the bag itself. Is that the one with the U? You can always hide it. Otherwise the second one with the Christian Dior at the end is also cute!


----------



## Penelopepursula

Quick question, do you take your Lady Dior out in the rain? Will the rain damage the lambskin?


----------



## Princessdhea

I accidentaly put two little tiny packs of silica gel on my dust bag of LD lambskin with my bag on it and this happened  can anybody help me? It feels rough to the touch and slightly wrinkly. I’m 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
sure its the silica gel that dried up my LD


----------



## averagejoe

Princessdhea said:


> I accidentaly put two little tiny packs of silica gel on my dust bag of LD lambskin with my bag on it and this happened  can anybody help me? It feels rough to the touch and slightly wrinkly. I’m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017152
> View attachment 5017153
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure its the silica gel that dried up my LD


Not sure if the silica gel did this, but the leather on the flap will crease a bit over time if the bag is opened and closed a lot. It is leather, after all, which shows creases when it is flexed repeatedly. Even our skin does that around our joints.


----------



## meowmeow94

My evening w Dior


----------



## volkaka

Sharing my one and only lady dior bag, I totally bought it because i absolutely adore lady diana!


----------



## slayer

volkaka said:


> Sharing my one and only lady dior bag, I totally bought it because i absolutely adore lady diana!


 Me too - I HAD to have a Lady Dior because it was Princess Diana's bag.


----------



## hokatie

It’s so bored to work from home so I have to do something..... dressing up my bag


----------



## meredith0724

Hi all! Loving all of these beautiful LDs. I was wondering if anyone who has had the D Lite version since around the time it came out can give an update on its wear and tear? I'm eyeing one of these for its gorgeous casual vibe but I want to make sure its not fraying or looking ragged after a year or so of use. Obviously it would be rotated in with other bags and not intentionally mishandled, but I'm still concerned with its ability to stand up to normal wear. I'm hoping for a dark color so not too worried about dirt, mainly just the durability of the fabric. Thanks!


----------



## Venessa84

meredith0724 said:


> Hi all! Loving all of these beautiful LDs. I was wondering if anyone who has had the D Lite version since around the time it came out can give an update on its wear and tear? I'm eyeing one of these for its gorgeous casual vibe but I want to make sure its not fraying or looking ragged after a year or so of use. Obviously it would be rotated in with other bags and not intentionally mishandled, but I'm still concerned with its ability to stand up to normal wear. I'm hoping for a dark color so not too worried about dirt, mainly just the durability of the fabric. Thanks!



I’ve been using my D-lite in my regular rotation for 8 months and there’s been no fraying and still looks pretty much like the day I got her.


----------



## meredith0724

Venessa84 said:


> I’ve been using my D-lite in my regular rotation for 8 months and there’s been no fraying and still looks pretty much like the day I got her.
> 
> View attachment 5021197



Just beautiful! Thank you so much for your response. So happy to hear she is holding up well!


----------



## CKathi

meredith0724 said:


> Just beautiful! Thank you so much for your response. So happy to hear she is holding up well!


I was wondering about it as well. Happy about this positive feedback


----------



## LeilaCreates

slayer said:


> Me too - I HAD to have a Lady Dior because it was Princess Diana's bag.


Me too!! My husband and I were married just a couple weeks before she married Prince Charles. I followed her good works and fashions the same way they do the Duchess of Cambridge today.


----------



## Gigi_90

@Venessa84
@averagejoe
@salal04

thank you all for the suggestions. My wonderful SA sent me some items to try on at home (along with a few treats)

I picked this mitzah, it’s the same as the one I showed you before, but I wrapped to hide the yellow parts!

I love it


----------



## luxsal

Gigi_90 said:


> @Venessa84
> @averagejoe
> @salal04
> 
> thank you all for the suggestions. My wonderful SA sent me some items to try on at home (along with a few treats)
> 
> I picked this mitzah, it’s the same as the one I showed you before, but I wrapped to hide the yellow parts!
> 
> I love it
> 
> View attachment 5027048


Looks beautiful!! And those treats! So lucky


----------



## hellovan2020

Hi everyone,

I have been wanting a Lady Dior for the longest time and would finally get it for my birthday next month. This will be my first lady dior. I’m torn between the classic black in lambskin with gold hardware, red in patent leather with champagne hardware, and the black ultramatte. They’re all in mini size since that’s my favorite size. If you were me, which one would you choose? I would also love to know how the ultramatte holding out over time as I read that they’re easily scratched and chipped. With the patent, I’m worried if it’s gonna yellow overtime. When I tried them on a couple years ago, the red patent really took my breath away and I cant Stop thinking about it for a while, but everyone told me it looked old on me so I didn’t end up getting it back then. Pictured below.


I looked at a pic of the ultramatte black a few months ago, ant it was love in first sight but I’m not sure if it’s formal enough for weddings and formal event.


The lambskin is such a classic and I love it too, but these the ultramatte and patent are my favorite. A little info about myself. I’m in my twenties, would love something classic that I can carry for a very long time for casual and former occasion. This will probably my go to party bag too. I’m not someone who takes a great care of my bags and wear it however I like and sometimes just put it on the floor at home, so durability is a plus point. Which one do you think will be the best for a first lady dior? Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Taiwo92

hellovan2020 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been wanting a Lady Dior for the longest time and would finally get it for my birthday next month. This will be my first lady dior. I’m torn between the classic black in lambskin with gold hardware, red in patent leather with champagne hardware, and the black ultramatte. They’re all in mini size since that’s my favorite size. If you were me, which one would you choose? I would also love to know how the ultramatte holding out over time as I read that they’re easily scratched and chipped. With the patent, I’m worried if it’s gonna yellow overtime. When I tried them on a couple years ago, the red patent really took my breath away and I cant Stop thinking about it for a while, but everyone told me it looked old on me so I didn’t end up getting it back then. Pictured below.
> View attachment 5031682
> 
> I looked at a pic of the ultramatte black a few months ago, ant it was love in first sight but I’m not sure if it’s formal enough for weddings and formal event.
> View attachment 5031685
> 
> The lambskin is such a classic and I love it too, but these the ultramatte and patent are my favorite. A little info about myself. I’m in my twenties, would love something classic that I can carry for a very long time for casual and former occasion. This will probably my go to party bag too. I’m not someone who takes a great care of my bags and wear it however I like and sometimes just put it on the floor at home, so durability is a plus point. Which one do you think will be the best for a first lady dior? Sorry for the long post.


I prefer the mini lady dior in lambskin so I’d say go with black and gold hardware. Have you considered the lotus or opaline grey? I believe they are classic colours and are released every season.

Not a fan of the ultra matte dior bags as they lack the Dior “sparkle” IMO


----------



## hellovan2020

Taiwo92 said:


> I prefer the mini lady dior in lambskin so I’d say go with black and gold hardware. Have you considered the lotus or opaline grey? I believe they are classic colours and are released every season.
> 
> Not a fan of the ultra matte dior bags as they lack the Dior “sparkle” IMO



Thank you for the input! I've considered the opaline grey but when I saw it in real life, it just didn't feel right for me. I would go to the store again and try them on.


----------



## Venessa84

hellovan2020 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been wanting a Lady Dior for the longest time and would finally get it for my birthday next month. This will be my first lady dior. I’m torn between the classic black in lambskin with gold hardware, red in patent leather with champagne hardware, and the black ultramatte. They’re all in mini size since that’s my favorite size. If you were me, which one would you choose? I would also love to know how the ultramatte holding out over time as I read that they’re easily scratched and chipped. With the patent, I’m worried if it’s gonna yellow overtime. When I tried them on a couple years ago, the red patent really took my breath away and I cant Stop thinking about it for a while, but everyone told me it looked old on me so I didn’t end up getting it back then. Pictured below.
> View attachment 5031682
> 
> I looked at a pic of the ultramatte black a few months ago, ant it was love in first sight but I’m not sure if it’s formal enough for weddings and formal event.
> View attachment 5031685
> 
> The lambskin is such a classic and I love it too, but these the ultramatte and patent are my favorite. A little info about myself. I’m in my twenties, would love something classic that I can carry for a very long time for casual and former occasion. This will probably my go to party bag too. I’m not someone who takes a great care of my bags and wear it however I like and sometimes just put it on the floor at home, so durability is a plus point. Which one do you think will be the best for a first lady dior? Sorry for the long post.



If the red patent is what you want then I say go for it. I can’t imagine red patent would yellow over time. I feel like you’d have to be worried about that on a lighter colored patent bag. My 2nd choice is the ultramatte Which I do think you can rock at more formal events especially in the mini size.


----------



## averagejoe

hellovan2020 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been wanting a Lady Dior for the longest time and would finally get it for my birthday next month. This will be my first lady dior. I’m torn between the classic black in lambskin with gold hardware, red in patent leather with champagne hardware, and the black ultramatte. They’re all in mini size since that’s my favorite size. If you were me, which one would you choose? I would also love to know how the ultramatte holding out over time as I read that they’re easily scratched and chipped. With the patent, I’m worried if it’s gonna yellow overtime. When I tried them on a couple years ago, the red patent really took my breath away and I cant Stop thinking about it for a while, but everyone told me it looked old on me so I didn’t end up getting it back then. Pictured below.
> View attachment 5031682
> 
> I looked at a pic of the ultramatte black a few months ago, ant it was love in first sight but I’m not sure if it’s formal enough for weddings and formal event.
> View attachment 5031685
> 
> The lambskin is such a classic and I love it too, but these the ultramatte and patent are my favorite. A little info about myself. I’m in my twenties, would love something classic that I can carry for a very long time for casual and former occasion. This will probably my go to party bag too. I’m not someone who takes a great care of my bags and wear it however I like and sometimes just put it on the floor at home, so durability is a plus point. Which one do you think will be the best for a first lady dior? Sorry for the long post.


How about a happy medium with the enameled charms?





I think it comes in black too. This tones down the charms a bit and looks super classy. I love the ultra matte too, but when I saw the enameled charms, I was just blown away! Some of the nicest Lady Dior bags ever made.


----------



## Mumotons

Hi everyone, I’m so excited to finally join the Lady Dior club with my new to me beauty. This is such a stunning bag and as we have no local store near me I had a dear friend who gave me first dibs when she was selling one of hers


----------



## Mumotons




----------



## hellovan2020

Venessa84 said:


> If the red patent is what you want then I say go for it. I can’t imagine red patent would yellow over time. I feel like you’d have to be worried about that on a lighter colored patent bag. My 2nd choice is the ultramatte Which I do think you can rock at more formal events especially in the mini size.



Thank you for your input! I went to the store and tried it out again and ended up with the classic lambskin with gold hardware. The ultramatte looks amazing but I feel like it's too plain irl. 



averagejoe said:


> How about a happy medium with the enameled charms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it comes in black too. This tones down the charms a bit and looks super classy. I love the ultra matte too, but when I saw the enameled charms, I was just blown away! Some of the nicest Lady Dior bags ever made.



This color looks really pretty! I'm quite petite, so the medium looks too big on me and I really love the chain for the mini size. Thank you though!


----------



## catchingfireflies

Hey all! Looking at purchasing my first Dior bag. Can anyone give me some insite on the difference between the flap or the zipper closure? Which is best? Easier to use? Ect. Looking at the size medium in red patent


----------



## hlzpenguin

catchingfireflies said:


> Hey all! Looking at purchasing my first Dior bag. Can anyone give me some insite on the difference between the flap or the zipper closure? Which is best? Easier to use? Ect. Looking at the size medium in red patent


I personally prefer the flap closure. The zipper closure makes it hard to reach inside. Hope you enjoy your first Dior bag !


----------



## TimelessBelle

My personal preference... I actually like the zipper closure, I think it helps to maintain the shape better. Also I have seen bags with the handle ring indents on the flap, to prevent them have to make sure the contents inside doesn’t pushes the flap too high. Zipper can be annoying but the opening does soften after a while.​


----------



## BrightStar57

Happy to be joining this club finally! I wanted a Lady Dior bag for a long time. Always thought it was one of the most elegant, yet fun and absolutely stunning designs and Dior style is probably my favourite out of all high end designers. And now finally, I got it for myself as a promotion present.   It was also so lovely to go out to a store for the first time in months after lockdown in London.


----------



## Penelopepursula

BrightStar57 said:


> Happy to be joining this club finally! I wanted a Lady Dior bag for a long time. Always thought it was one of the most elegant, yet fun and absolutely stunning designs and Dior style is probably my favourite out of all high end designers. And now finally, I got it for myself as a promotion present.   It was also so lovely to go out to a store for the first time in months after lockdown in London.
> View attachment 5053892
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053893
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053894


How fun. I love the color!


----------



## jese1988

Visited Dior shop in Amsterdam yesterday and they have so many different colors available and in exotic leather too. Here’s my first ever Lady Dior ABC in fard color.


----------



## meredith0724

Has anyone seen this LD in boutiques lately? Our US site shows it as out of stock (and with no option to search for it in boutiques) but other countries show it available online. I'm happy to start calling around to see if any boutique has it but I'm not sure if it's a futile effort or not. It's titled "Indigo Blue Ultramatte Cannage Calfskin Medium Lady Dior Bag." I see the black everywhere but not the blue and I've got my heart set on it. Thanks!


----------



## TheresaK

averagejoe said:


> How about a happy medium with the enameled charms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it comes in black too. This tones down the charms a bit and looks super classy. I love the ultra matte too, but when I saw the enameled charms, I was just blown away! Some of the nicest Lady Dior bags ever made.


This bag captured my heart when I saw it, both the color and the charms!! I asked the boutique today and the SA said this color is sold out globally


----------



## minami

Posting my new dusty pink abc ❤️⭐️ Already planning the next one!


----------



## minami

TheresaK said:


> This bag captured my heart when I saw it, both the color and the charms!! I asked the boutique today and the SA said this color is sold out globally


Omg it’s so pretty


----------



## averagejoe

minami said:


> Posting my new dusty pink abc ❤⭐ Already planning the next one!
> View attachment 5064622
> View attachment 5064623


I love your pastel colours!


----------



## minami

averagejoe said:


> I love your pastel colours!


Thank you


----------



## dopebags

For those of you who have the Dior D-Lite, what is the weight of the bag without anything in it?


----------



## JZcloset

Good Morning! Since I’m new to this forum i wanted to share the ladies I have in my collection so far.
Can’t wait for my leopard lady dior to arrive next.


----------



## birkenstocksandcode

Finally get to join in on the Lady Dior club with the poppy enamel I got last month in Hawaii!
Wore it out for the first time last weekend for Mother’s Day brunch!

I already have my eye set on adding a mini and a medium size one day as well!


----------



## Purplebarrys

IzzySmi said:


> My three Lady Diors, all down to the awesome averagejoe.
> 
> Probably my favourite bag style!


Where can I find a nano lady dior? I've seen a pale pink ultramatte on instagram and am not sure if they are sold in US boutiques.


----------



## DoggieBags

Purplebarrys said:


> Where can I find a nano lady dior? I've seen a pale pink ultramatte on instagram and am not sure if they are sold in US boutiques.


I think they had them at DIOR at Saks in NYC. Not sure if they still do though


----------



## kitkat_08

birkenstocksandcode said:


> Finally get to join in on the Lady Dior club with the poppy enamel I got last month in Hawaii!
> Wore it out for the first time last weekend for Mother’s Day brunch!



Gorgeous!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

My First Lady Dior! Decided to get this steel color because I wanted a grey bag and some of the other houses did not have the shade I was looking for. I’ve always loved the silhouette of the Lady Dior and excited to add her to the family.


----------



## lilone

My new gradient MyABC Lady Dior!  My First Lady Dior and just love the color!  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Kristupa

hermesholic said:


> Joining the club with the Lady D-Lite from SS20!!
> View attachment 4666240
> View attachment 4666241


Hi, how is the wear and tear? thanks


----------



## Kristupa

lilone said:


> My new gradient MyABC Lady Dior!  My First Lady Dior and just love the color!  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098003


hi, what is the color name? beautiful!!!!


----------



## Kristupa

jazzman79 said:


> Lady Dior D-Lite for Christmas
> View attachment 4945808


how is wear and tear on this bag?


----------



## jtjl.summer

Would you pick the python over the lamb skin?


----------



## lilone

Kristupa said:


> hi, what is the color name? beautiful!!!!


It is Indigo Blue Gradient.  It looks amazing in real life.  Even the handles and strap have the a gradient blue on them.


----------



## averagejoe

jtjl.summer said:


> Would you pick the python over the lamb skin?
> View attachment 5098230


The python is really pretty, but I actually prefer the quilted one over it. I would prefer it in lizard, especially with a gradient design.


----------



## DoggieBags

jtjl.summer said:


> Would you pick the python over the lamb skin?
> View attachment 5098230


I’ve had issues with Dior python bags. The scales start curling up at the edges very quickly and they say that is not a fixable problem. I have snakeskin bags from Fendi that have lasted over a decade without this curling issue.


----------



## slayer

jtjl.summer said:


> Would you pick the python over the lamb skin?
> View attachment 5098230


I prefer the look of the quilted one but get what you love.


----------



## Venessa84

atlsweetpea11 said:


> My First Lady Dior! Decided to get this steel color because I wanted a grey bag and some of the other houses did not have the shade I was looking for. I’ve always loved the silhouette of the Lady Dior and excited to add her to the family.
> 
> View attachment 5095587
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095642



Yay!! Welcome to the Lady club...it’s such a pretty color.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Venessa84 said:


> Yay!! Welcome to the Lady club...it’s such a pretty color.


Thank you! I’ve enjoyed using this bag the couple of times I’ve taken her out. I’m already eying a few other colors. Absolutely love the ultramatte black Lady Dior with the black hardware. 

Also have to mention that I had a really great experience at the Dior boutique. My SA was super helpful and very attentive. She was patient and didn’t rush me at all.


----------



## jtjl.summer

averagejoe said:


> The python is really pretty, but I actually prefer the quilted one over it. I would prefer it in lizard, especially with a gradient design.


Thanks for your inputs.  Indeed the lizard ones are lovely too.  I have concern that the python skin in light colour will turn yellow after some time... love the colour but once it turns yellow, the colour will no longer be appealing.  Maybe I should get the quilted one instead.  Tough choice as i love the python skin too...


----------



## jtjl.summer

slayer said:


> I prefer the look of the quilted one but get what you love.


It is a tough choice as i love both! Just concern about the python skin turning yellow in the long run...


----------



## jtjl.summer

DoggieBags said:


> I’ve had issues with Dior python bags. The scales start curling up at the edges very quickly and they say that is not a fixable problem. I have snakeskin bags from Fendi that have lasted over a decade without this curling issue.


Thanks for sharing this which is very helpful in my decision process.  One more consideration factor... if the scales start curling up then the bag will no longer be appealing!


----------



## hellovan2020

I finally get this black lambskin with light gold hardware and I love it more ever time I see it. ❤️❤️ I can’t wait to wear it!


----------



## platanoparty

Does anyone have insight on the wear of patent lady dior bags? I really love one but have only ever done patent shoes, not bags. Are they very delicate or rather durable?


----------



## RoyalRanya

And what do you think of the lady dior ultramatte leather? Cause i just spotted one which looks so attractive however i am not sure... and if anyonehave any experience please share


----------



## RoyalRanya

platanoparty said:


> Does anyone have insight on the wear of patent lady dior bags? I really love one but have only ever done patent shoes, not bags. Are they very delicate or rather durable?


From my own experience they are durable ... and they stand time very well... however in rare cases they might get color transfer ... good luck in your next purchase... if you think buying one get the black...


----------



## hellovan2020

RoyalRanya said:


> And what do you think of the lady dior ultramatte leather? Cause i just spotted one which looks so attractive however i am not sure... and if anyonehave any experience please share


I actually tried on the ultramatte in black and nude a couple weeks ago and they’re stunning. However, my SA told me that it will get scratched easily and leave white marks and there’s nothing we can do about it once it gets scratched. I can kinda tell when I first saw it that they might need extra care, but I might be wrong.


----------



## RoyalRanya

hellovan2020 said:


> I actually tried on the ultramatte in black and nude a couple weeks ago and they’re stunning. However, my SA told me that it will get scratched easily and leave white marks and there’s nothing we can do about it once it gets scratched. I can kinda tell when I first saw it that they might need extra care, but I might be wrong.


 ... Thanks for sharing your experience :  )


----------



## ecila626

Hi everyone,

I'm thinking of purchasing a black lambskin medium Lady Dior.  I would like to know if it's leather/suede lined or fabric lined.  Thank you so much in advance for your help!


----------



## averagejoe

ecila626 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm thinking of purchasing a black lambskin medium Lady Dior.  I would like to know if it's leather/suede lined or fabric lined.  Thank you so much in advance for your help!


I believe the quilted lambskin version is still fabric lined like the original that was first released in 1994, although I can be wrong. Some versions are leather lined, like several seasonal versions and exotic versions.


----------



## thebagqueen

RoyalRanya said:


> And what do you think of the lady dior ultramatte leather? Cause i just spotted one which looks so attractive however i am not sure... and if anyonehave any experience please share


 I have an ultramatte LD in fard and have had no issues so far after about a year and a half. Granted I wasn’t wearing it nearly as much for the last year but it still looks new.


----------



## Kitsune711

I’m contemplating a Lady Dior but one of the embroidered versions. I have some hesitation though...
1. How well do they hold their shape?
2. What happens if one of the stitches becomes undone? Can Dior repair them?
3. How good are they with wear and tear?


----------



## ecila626

averagejoe said:


> I believe the quilted lambskin version is still fabric lined like the original that was first released in 1994, although I can be wrong. Some versions are leather lined, like several seasonal versions and exotic versions.


Thank you for your reply!  I saw a medium Caro in black calfskin yesterday and am now hesitating between both styles.


----------



## DrTr

Hello all LD lovers! Have looked through the whole thread and what a lot of lovely Lady’s there are. So glad to see everyone‘s lovelies! I’m contemplating my first one, I’ve wanted one for a very long time. I’ve narrowed it to two - as I have beautiful color in my H and other bags, this one will be black. I’m very taken with the LD M black ultramatte calfskin, but also like the M black lambskin with ruthenium hw. For those of you with experience of both the calfskin and lamb skin do you a strong preference either way?  A dear friend has said the Dior lambskin is more durable than that of Chanel.  Does anyone have ruthenium or matte hw and how has it aged? This bag will be used more as an everyday bag (though not everyday as I rotate fairly often) rather than special occasion.

 Any thoughts greatly appreciated as have to shop online at Dior a bit longer before travel. TIA!


----------



## Roses&Lillies

DrTr said:


> Hello all LD lovers! Have looked through the whole thread and what a lot of lovely Lady’s there are. So glad to see everyone‘s lovelies! I’m contemplating my first one, I’ve wanted one for a very long time. I’ve narrowed it to two - as I have beautiful color in my H and other bags, this one will be black. I’m very taken with the LD M black ultramatte calfskin, but also like the M black lambskin with ruthenium hw. For those of you with experience of both the calfskin and lamb skin do you a strong preference either way?  A dear friend has said the Dior lambskin is more durable than that of Chanel.  Does anyone have ruthenium or matte hw and how has it aged? This bag will be used more as an everyday bag (though not everyday as I rotate fairly often) rather than special occasion.


Hi, DrTr! Yes, Dior’s lambskin is considered more durable than Chanel’s  however not nearly durable enough for an everyday bag. Having said that, when I was in store several times this year I noticed the lambskin on 2021’s LDs kinda changed - it feels a bit different, as if they’d tweaked the tanning or colouring process, feels just as thin but a teensy bit less delicate. Still, imho definitely not for an everyday bag. 
Dior does not do ruthenium (hi, Hermes lover ). The black lambskin version has a “champagne gold” HW which is an unknown metal plating - it holds up pretty well but scrathes with time (esp given that the charms are meant to dangle and you can’t really remove them - or technically you actually can, but unlikely that you would). They also have rose gold HW on limited editions - like this year’s Art collab bags (but nothing black or “everyday” there). The ultramatte version comes with matte HW which is a coating over the usual brassy metal base (not brass though), and some people seem to have the coating chipping or peeling, but that seems to happen with earlier bags  - Dior (as part of LVMH) wouldn’t spend money on recalls or free warranty replacement if warranty claims were frequent (and we haven’t heard of anything of the kind); they’d either redo the coating formulation or discontinue it. In any case, Dior has a very good aftersales service in case anything happens, and any hardwear can be replaced, so no worries there.  The ultramatte leather is calfskin with a polymer coating, so it is quite durable but not indestructible, and won’t like very humid climate. Also, the ultramatte edition is quite recent, so noone really knows how it (namely, the polymer coating) holds up in over 5 years - there’s simply no history to prove it. But general LVMH’s policy gives hope that if anything bad starts happening systemically, they’ll deal with it. Hopefully.
If you like the ultramatte LD, it’s the best choice for a frequently rotated ”everyday” bag. Or look at  seasonal LD in calfskin, they come with metal HW and a more traditional kind of colour/coating.

EDIT: Just checked online, and I have to correct myself re: the ruthenium HW. This seems to be very new. I don’t remember seeing it this winter/spring. Yup, says “ruthenium finish” (which is not equal to “plating”). It’s new, so I can’t comment on it’s durability. However, it is still lambskin, so...


----------



## DrTr

Roses&Lillies said:


> Hi, DrTr! Yes, Dior’s lambskin is considered more durable than Chanel’s  however not nearly durable enough for an everyday bag. Having said that, when I was in store several times this year I noticed the lambskin on 2021’s LDs kinda changed - it feels a bit different, as if they’d tweaked the tanning or colouring process, feels just as thin but a teensy bit less delicate. Still, imho definitely not for an everyday bag.
> Dior does not do ruthenium (hi, Hermes lover ). The black lambskin version has a “champagne gold” HW which is an unknown metal plating - it holds up pretty well but scrathes with time (esp given that the charms are meant to dangle and you can’t really remove them - or technically you actually can, but unlikely that you would). They also have rose gold HW on limited editions - like this year’s Art collab bags (but nothing black or “everyday” there). The ultramatte version comes with matte HW which is a coating over the usual brassy metal base (not brass though), and some people seem to have the coating chipping or peeling, but that seems to happen with earlier bags  - Dior (as part of LVMH) wouldn’t spend money on recalls or free warranty replacement if warranty claims were frequent (and we haven’t heard of anything of the kind); they’d either redo the coating formulation or discontinue it. In any case, Dior has a very good aftersales service in case anything happens, and any hardwear can be replaced, so no worries there.  The ultramatte leather is calfskin with a polymer coating, so it is quite durable but not indestructible, and won’t like very humid climate. Also, the ultramatte edition is quite recent, so noone really knows how it (namely, the polymer coating) holds up in over 5 years - there’s simply no history to prove it. But general LVMH’s policy gives hope that if anything bad starts happening systemically, they’ll deal with it. Hopefully.
> If you like the ultramatte LD, it’s the best choice for a frequently rotated ”everyday” bag. Or look at  seasonal LD in calfskin, they come with metal HW and a more traditional kind of colour/coating.
> 
> EDIT: Just checked online, and I have to correct myself re: the ruthenium HW. This seems to be very new. I don’t remember seeing it this winter/spring. Yup, says “ruthenium finish” (which is not equal to “plating”). It’s new, so I can’t comment on it’s durability. However, it is still lambskin, so...


Wow Roses&Lillies!  Thanks so much for all the detailed information, I really appreciate it.  Yes, I am an H lover for life, but the LD has always drawn me and I want to make an informed decision.  The Lady will fill a spot in my collection where nothing else exactly fits. I plan to re-read your response, and you’ve been so helpful. Thanks for taking so much time to respond to me.


----------



## averagejoe

DrTr said:


> Hello all LD lovers! Have looked through the whole thread and what a lot of lovely Lady’s there are. So glad to see everyone‘s lovelies! I’m contemplating my first one, I’ve wanted one for a very long time. I’ve narrowed it to two - as I have beautiful color in my H and other bags, this one will be black. I’m very taken with the LD M black ultramatte calfskin, but also like the M black lambskin with ruthenium hw. For those of you with experience of both the calfskin and lamb skin do you a strong preference either way?  A dear friend has said the Dior lambskin is more durable than that of Chanel.  Does anyone have ruthenium or matte hw and how has it aged? This bag will be used more as an everyday bag (though not everyday as I rotate fairly often) rather than special occasion.
> 
> Any thoughts greatly appreciated as have to shop online at Dior a bit longer before travel. TIA!


All hardware finishes can show scratches over time. Even silver hardware, as it is often plated to give it that incredibly smooth and even finish. It doesn't matter if it is made by Chanel, Hermes, or Dior. 

Dior can replace the metal hardware if it becomes very scratched, although they may charge a fee. This includes the matte hardware.

I really like the new ruthenium hardware on the black lambskin, although the ultra matte black is beautiful as well. Perhaps the ruthenium one is a better buy in my opinion, because it is essentially the classic Lady Dior, but with a surprising hardware choice.


----------



## averagejoe

Kitsune711 said:


> I’m contemplating a Lady Dior but one of the embroidered versions. I have some hesitation though...
> 1. How well do they hold their shape?
> 2. What happens if one of the stitches becomes undone? Can Dior repair them?
> 3. How good are they with wear and tear?


1) They seem to hold their shape really well. The canvas is really thick on the D-lite bags.

2) You can probably trim the loose stitches off. The rest of the fabric won't unravel if you do that.

3) They seem pretty durable so far from the members that own them. They are very heavily-embroidered canvases, and should last a long time as long as you avoid abrading the fabric.


----------



## DrTr

averagejoe said:


> All hardware finishes can show scratches over time. Even silver hardware, as it is often plated to give it that incredibly smooth and even finish. It doesn't matter if it is made by Chanel, Hermes, or Dior.
> 
> Dior can replace the metal hardware if it becomes very scratched, although they may charge a fee. This includes the matte hardware.
> 
> I really like the new ruthenium hardware on the black lambskin, although the ultra matte black is beautiful as well. Perhaps the ruthenium one is a better buy in my opinion, because it is essentially the classic Lady Dior, but with a surprising hardware choice.


Thanks so much averagejoe. I have appreciated your posts, particularly the one about the genesis amd history of the LD. Yes, all hardware scratches and for me minor scratches usually just feel a sign of normal wear and love of our bags. The matte I was more concerned about showing white or bright underneath black, but it seems not to be a big problem. Glad to know Dior will replace if it is a large problem.  And I was surprised at ruthenium hw as well - I looked this weekend and no ruthenium listed, and when I looked back yesterday it was there. A new option apparently.

Now the hard (fun) part - which to choose! Really like them both (and of course many more!). Thanks again.


----------



## Roses&Lillies

DrTr said:


> … Yes, I am an H lover for life, but the LD has always drawn me and I want to make an informed decision.…


Happy to help!  I just wanted to add that if everyday/frequent use is the designated purpose of the future LD, please don’t go lambskin. Unless you‘re ready to really baby the bag. And it’s harder to baby the medium LD. And you’ll definitely (!) need twillys for both handles in lambskin (imho twillys make the already feminine LD just ‘bit too much). If you’re not dead-set on full black, check out the “canon de fusil” - it is the current seasonal (winter 20/21 to be precise) release in calfskin in dark metallic gunpowder with classic metal HW. It is edgy but overall a more classic LD look than the Ultramatte due to the classic HW. This type of colour should be quite durable (like metallic carpaint compared to solid) and it is not a coating like UM. 
Also, Dior stores have stock from previous seasons that is not currently shown online on Dior.com. Just call the store and ask - Dior stuff are usually very friendly and helpful, you don’t need to get “your” SA beforehand for a communication of this kind. They can also whatsapp you pictures of the bag you’re interested in. 
 And regarding HW replacement: even if it is deemed “normal wear&tear” or “user’s mistake”, we are talking just around a couple hundred euro (!). The prices may have gone up, but still nothing to cry over.


----------



## DrTr

Roses&Lillies said:


> Happy to help!  I just wanted to add that if everyday/frequent use is the designated purpose of the future LD, please don’t go lambskin. Unless you‘re ready to really baby the bag. And it’s harder to baby the medium LD. And you’ll definitely (!) need twillys for both handles in lambskin (imho twillys make the already feminine LD just ‘bit too much). If you’re not dead-set on full black, check out the “canon de fusil” - it is the current seasonal (winter 20/21 to be precise) release in calfskin in dark metallic gunpowder with classic metal HW. It is edgy but overall a more classic LD look than the Ultramatte due to the classic HW. This type of colour should be quite durable (like metallic carpaint compared to solid) and it is not a coating like UM.
> Also, Dior stores have stock from previous seasons that is not currently shown online on Dior.com. Just call the store and ask - Dior stuff are usually very friendly and helpful, you don’t need to get “your” SA beforehand for a communication of this kind. They can also whatsapp you pictures of the bag you’re interested in.
> And regarding HW replacement: even if it is deemed “normal wear&tear” or “user’s mistake”, we are talking just around a couple hundred euro (!). The prices may have gone up, but still nothing to cry over.


Thanks so much. I fell in love with the ultramatte last year, knew black was it for a Dior bag, evaluated yesterday and ordered one early this morning.   I absolutely love twillys (mitzahs - always think of these scarves as twillys) on just about anything in one way or another so got those too!  I appreciate everyone’s help, and will post pics when she’s arrived! Once I’m traveling again it will be great to visit boutiques.  Can’t wait to join the Lady club. Thanks again to all that offered help opinions and thoughts - tpf is great that way. Now I just need the tracking # to show up as it should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Uptownrl

dreaming about picking up a small lady dior in a light color like the blush pink, fard, or steel grey. Have there been issues with color transfer? TIA! If anyone has mod shots of how they style the bag for casual day to day wear would love to see also!


----------



## peach36

Got the new small Lady Dior in black lambskin with ruthenium hardware from my local boutique yesterday, my first Dior purchase ever! I've wanted a Lady Dior for a while but never bought one because I wanted lambskin (and not matte calfskin) and didn't feel like the gold hardware was my style, until I saw this combo pop up on the website last week   I'm a huge fan of ruthenium hardware so it was love at first sight! I feel like it tones down the girlyness of the bag and makes it look more modern


----------



## DrTr

peach36 said:


> Got the new small Lady Dior in black lambskin with ruthenium hardware from my local boutique yesterday, my first Dior purchase ever! I've wanted a Lady Dior for a while but never bought one because I wanted lambskin (and not matte calfskin) and didn't feel like the gold hardware was my style, until I saw this combo pop up on the website last week   I'm a huge fan of ruthenium hardware so it was love at first sight! I feel like it tones down the girlyness of the bag and makes it look more modern


Wow!!! She’s a beauty!  I’m eagerly awaiting my first Dior too (long bad saga, ordering online with Dior’s site has been a nightmare, was supposed to receive my bag last Thursday, MAY get it by this Friday when I hope to join the club!) - and your combination was narrowly edged out for me by the ultramatte all black black hardware combination. I saw the all black last year and fell in love, but how grand you found ruthenium just as it came out! I found it Wednesday and was shocked last week. But ruthenium is great - not bright and shiny like silver, but still a nice contrast. Love modern and edgy, your bag is such a classic with a modern edge. Hope you enjoy and  congratulations!! Absolutely love your new perfect bag!


----------



## peach36

DrTr said:


> Wow!!! She’s a beauty!  I’m eagerly awaiting my first Dior too (long bad saga, ordering online with Dior’s site has been a nightmare, was supposed to receive my bag last Thursday, MAY get it by this Friday when I hope to join the club!) - and your combination was narrowly edged out for me by the ultramatte all black black hardware combination. I saw the all black last year and fell in love, but how grand you found ruthenium just as it came out! I found it Wednesday and was shocked last week. But ruthenium is great - not bright and shiny like silver, but still a nice contrast. Love modern and edgy, your bag is such a classic with a modern edge. Hope you enjoy and  congratulations!! Absolutely love your new perfect bag!


That's crazy that shipping is taking so long! The black on black is super cute, I'm sure you'll love it!!


----------



## DrTr

peach36 said:


> That's crazy that shipping is taking so long! The black on black is super cute, I'm sure you'll love it!!


Thank you - it is totally crazy the shipping so delayed and it’s a weird convoluted boring story   I do love your bag - for a crazy moment I thought why not get both glad you were able to get it with your SA and thanks for sharing your lovely new lady


----------



## Marmotte

Loooove the Toile de Jouy Reverse!
Shall I?


----------



## DrTr

Marmotte said:


> Loooove the Toile de Jouy Reverse!
> Shall I?
> View attachment 5109503


Great bag, you look lovely!!


----------



## ColourfulNoir

jese1988 said:


> Visited Dior shop in Amsterdam yesterday and they have so many different colors available and in exotic leather too. Here’s my first ever Lady Dior ABC in fard color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063291
> View attachment 5063292


Beautiful color !


----------



## averagejoe

Marmotte said:


> Loooove the Toile de Jouy Reverse!
> Shall I?
> View attachment 5109503


YES!!!


----------



## KatyChloe13

Hi everyone! I just ordered a My ABCDior online. It's my first Dior bag! Very excited to finally get my hands on her. I was wondering if I need an organizer to keep her shape and for easy organization. Any recommendation? Thanks in advance!


----------



## DrTr

Just a quick update, won’t be joining the Lady club after all right now. The online process at Dior was a giant mess, won’t bore everyone with the dreary details, but I cancelled the order after 10 days. Thanks for welcoming me and answering my questions, and I will pop in periodically to see everyone’s lovelies and maybe will have a chance to visit a boutique soon. Enjoy your Lady’s!


----------



## ziggybess

Felt like sharing my wedding present from my husband here since I haven't had the chance to take her out yet. My first and only Lady Dior and a super special one - it's cheesy but the 2 birds supposedly symbolise us and the butterfly on the other side is the first dog we got together - a Papillon breed


----------



## DrTr

ziggybess said:


> Felt like sharing my wedding present from my husband here since I haven't had the chance to take her out yet. My first and only Lady Dior and a super special one - it's cheesy but the 2 birds supposedly symbolise us and the butterfly on the other side is the first dog we got together - a Papillon breed
> 
> 
> View attachment 5114146
> View attachment 5114147


I think it a wonderful and just lovely wedding gift! No cheesiness feel for me. love this bag, and how nice it symbolizes the two of you so perfectly. Anything that represents the two of you and your first fur kid sounds perfect!  Congratulations and wear her in good health and happiness!


----------



## averagejoe

ziggybess said:


> Felt like sharing my wedding present from my husband here since I haven't had the chance to take her out yet. My first and only Lady Dior and a super special one - it's cheesy but the 2 birds supposedly symbolise us and the butterfly on the other side is the first dog we got together - a Papillon breed
> 
> 
> View attachment 5114146
> View attachment 5114147


Wow! What a beautiful bag with personal meaning to you! Congratulations!


----------



## Sharona228

DrTr said:


> Just a quick update, won’t be joining the Lady club after all right now. The online process at Dior was a giant mess, won’t bore everyone with the dreary details, but I cancelled the order after 10 days. Thanks for welcoming me and answering my questions, and I will pop in periodically to see everyone’s lovelies and maybe will have a chance to visit a boutique soon. Enjoy your Lady’s!


I recently had to contact the Client Service Center about an online purchase and was on hold for 1 hour! I almost gave up, but really needed to get my issue sorted. 
My CA has always been helpful though, so hopefully you can get the Lady from a boutique some time and have a better experience.


----------



## ziggybess

DrTr said:


> I think it a wonderful and just lovely wedding gift! No cheesiness feel for me. love this bag, and how nice it symbolizes the two of you so perfectly. Anything that represents the two of you and your first fur kid sounds perfect!  Congratulations and wear her in good health and happiness!





averagejoe said:


> Wow! What a beautiful bag with personal meaning to you! Congratulations!



thank you  now just waiting on a special occasion i can take her out to.


----------



## DisappointedPom

ziggybess said:


> Felt like sharing my wedding present from my husband here since I haven't had the chance to take her out yet. My first and only Lady Dior and a super special one - it's cheesy but the 2 birds supposedly symbolise us and the butterfly on the other side is the first dog we got together - a Papillon breed


Congratulations! Both on your wedding and your lady d, I think it is a very thoughtful present and I love it when the accessory has a story that feels ´yours’
enjoy it!


----------



## Chanellover714

Saw this gorgeous girl today. A lizard bag is the last on my wish list. I always imagined I would go black and something small for evenings, but wow the gold is stunning and could be dressed up or down. This is a medium so it has plenty of room but I think still not too big to be a nice evening bag? 

Has anyone had lizard? SA said it’s pretty durable and doesn’t need conditioning but just to be careful of dye transfer and probably wrap the handles. 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## averagejoe

Chanellover714 said:


> Saw this gorgeous girl today. A lizard bag is the last on my wish list. I always imagined I would go black and something small for evenings, but wow the gold is stunning and could be dressed up or down. This is a medium so it has plenty of room but I think still not too big to be a nice evening bag?
> 
> Has anyone had lizard? SA said it’s pretty durable and doesn’t need conditioning but just to be careful of dye transfer and probably wrap the handles.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5115353
> View attachment 5115354


Evening bags don't have to be that small. A Lady Dior bag is classy enough to go from day to evening in this size.

It is so nice with the degrade effect! And yes, I agree with what your SA said about how lizard wears.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanellover714 said:


> Saw this gorgeous girl today. A lizard bag is the last on my wish list. I always imagined I would go black and something small for evenings, but wow the gold is stunning and could be dressed up or down. This is a medium so it has plenty of room but I think still not too big to be a nice evening bag?
> 
> Has anyone had lizard? SA said it’s pretty durable and doesn’t need conditioning but just to be careful of dye transfer and probably wrap the handles.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5115353
> View attachment 5115354


It looks great on you.  I have carried my medium Lady Dior for evening events and find it to be a nice size and not too big for evening outings.


----------



## Uptownrl

Question for those who have both My Lady/ABCD and medium, which size do you find yourself carrying more often, and why? If you could only have one, which size would it be?


----------



## Marmotte

My ABC Lady Dior in *Fard*
New charms are very beautiful  

Pics taken on natural light by window


----------



## CrazyCool01

Hello ladies, i am after a red ABCDior and i heard that there are two reds- a cherry red and other orangish red. Am not sure which looks true red. Any one with red ABCDiors can post picture.? Thanks


----------



## Le Lion

@CrazyCool01 I just got a Mini Lady Dior in “Diors classical cherry red“ - said the SA 

Would you like a pic?


----------



## luxsal

CrazyCool01 said:


> Hello ladies, i am after a red ABCDior and i heard that there are two reds- a cherry red and other orangish red. Am not sure which looks true red. Any one with red ABCDiors can post picture.? Thanks


Mine is cherry red. The first pic is in bright sunlight. Looks almost dark pink but it’s not. I posted this pic a few pages ago. The second pic is more of a true color. I love this shade so much! Goes well with my wardrobe. I have worn it a few times and it is very comfortable and easy to wear. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## geenebeene

CrazyCool01 said:


> Hello ladies, i am after a red ABCDior and i heard that there are two reds- a cherry red and other orangish red. Am not sure which looks true red. Any one with red ABCDiors can post picture.? Thanks


I wanted a deep true red so my DH got me Cherry red as described on website. It's a deep blood red imo and I absolutely love it. Here's a picture of my Cherry Red abcdior. Hope this helps.


----------



## CrazyCool01

geenebeene said:


> I wanted a deep true red so my DH got me Cherry red as described on website. It's a deep blood red imo and I absolutely love it. Here's a picture of my Cherry Red abcdior. Hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 5139745


Thanks so much for the picture , really helps


----------



## CrazyCool01

Le Lion said:


> @CrazyCool01 I just got a Mini Lady Dior in “Diors classical cherry red“ - said the SA
> 
> Would you like a pic?


That will be great please post a pic


----------



## fashionista7

Does anyone have either the ABCDior or Medium LD in black ultramatte, and if so can you post a pic? Thanks!


----------



## solitudelove

geenebeene said:


> I wanted a deep true red so my DH got me Cherry red as described on website. It's a deep blood red imo and I absolutely love it. Here's a picture of my Cherry Red abcdior. Hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 5139745


What a beautiful colour!


----------



## solitudelove

ziggybess said:


> Felt like sharing my wedding present from my husband here since I haven't had the chance to take her out yet. My first and only Lady Dior and a super special one - it's cheesy but the 2 birds supposedly symbolise us and the butterfly on the other side is the first dog we got together - a Papillon breed
> 
> 
> View attachment 5114146
> View attachment 5114147


What a lovely and meaningful wedding present! Love the design.


----------



## geenebeene

solitudelove said:


> What a beautiful colour!


Thank you very much. Dior red is absolutely beautiful. ❤


----------



## @Y3

I live in Japan so I'm lucky to have so many pre-loved stores in here. Was looking for a pre-loved lady dior and stumbled on these two, the small ABC in black lambskin and I think it's a new shade of beige from a new collection with the lacquered charms in medium. Both are in a good price point . The beige was soooo beautiful , really stunning especially in person but I know I would just baby it. So ended up taking the black home with me . My very first Lady Dior. 
Thanks for letting me share ❤️


----------



## Ellen409

My very first Dior bag. Acquired in O’ahu. I love it.


----------



## fashionista7

peach36 said:


> Got the new small Lady Dior in black lambskin with ruthenium hardware from my local boutique yesterday, my first Dior purchase ever! I've wanted a Lady Dior for a while but never bought one because I wanted lambskin (and not matte calfskin) and didn't feel like the gold hardware was my style, until I saw this combo pop up on the website last week   I'm a huge fan of ruthenium hardware so it was love at first sight! I feel like it tones down the girlyness of the bag and makes it look more modern


Hi I live this bag and may want to get it myself. Would you kindly add more photos ? thanks so much!


----------



## Etincelle

My beautiful ABC Lady Dior in black lambskin with ruthenium hardware.


----------



## fashionista7

Wow so beautiful, thanks so much!


----------



## izzy9102

DrTr said:


> Just a quick update, won’t be joining the Lady club after all right now. The online process at Dior was a giant mess, won’t bore everyone with the dreary details, but I cancelled the order after 10 days. Thanks for welcoming me and answering my questions, and I will pop in periodically to see everyone’s lovelies and maybe will have a chance to visit a boutique soon. Enjoy your Lady’s!


I think it’s worth while to go to the store, especially if it’s for a ABC. The ABC come with 3 free charms and a boutique will normally have other than the standard options presented online. With my recent bag I was lucky to pick up 3 unique charms that are not on the website at all. Ones a dragon …I mean that gotta be a little more precious than standard alphabet


----------



## izzy9102

Okay so I’d like to share my recent purchase. I couldn’t resist the lovely color.  My SA said that not many of this color was made since I didn’t see many posted online either.  I was also able to get a dragon pin but it needed to be ordered so hopefully it comes in soon *__* Please enjoy.


----------



## CrazyCool01

izzy9102 said:


> Okay so I’d like to share my recent purchase. I couldn’t resist the lovely color.  My SA said that not many of this color was made since I didn’t see many posted online either.  I was also able to get a dragon pin but it needed to be ordered so hopefully it comes in soon *__* Please enjoy.
> View attachment 5160877


Woww bag looks stunning ❤️❤️


----------



## gottabagit

Really wanted navy but looks like that’s not happening, so here it is. It’s hard to capture the ombré blue color of the bag but it’s really pretty. Family picture with my other Ladies and picture comparing her with my Chanel Trendy. This is my First Lady with the flap in lieu of the zip, it’s 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
definitely an improvement.


----------



## OCMomof3

gottabagit said:


> Really wanted navy but looks like that’s not happening, so here it is. It’s hard to capture the ombré blue color of the bag but it’s really pretty. Family picture with my other Ladies and picture comparing her with my Chanel Trendy. This is my First Lady with the flap in lieu of the zip, it’s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163029
> View attachment 5163029
> View attachment 5163029
> View attachment 5163030
> View attachment 5163031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> definitely an improvement.


Saw this blue bag in the boutique recently. Pics don't do it justice!  Congrats to you! Your Trendy CC is also gorgeous!


----------



## DesignerDarling

gottabagit said:


> Really wanted navy but looks like that’s not happening, so here it is. It’s hard to capture the ombré blue color of the bag but it’s really pretty. Family picture with my other Ladies and picture comparing her with my Chanel Trendy. This is my First Lady with the flap in lieu of the zip, it’s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163029
> View attachment 5163029
> View attachment 5163029
> View attachment 5163030
> View attachment 5163031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> definitely an improvement.


Beautiful bags! How do you like your Lady Diors compared to the Trendy CC? I ask because I also have a medium Trendy and have been thinking about adding a medium-sized crossbody to my collection but can’t decide if I should branch out with the Lady Dior or stick to something from Chanel (i.e. Boy, 19, etc).


----------



## gottabagit

DesignerDarling said:


> Beautiful bags! How do you like your Lady Diors compared to the Trendy CC? I ask because I also have a medium Trendy and have been thinking about adding a medium-sized crossbody to my collection but can’t decide if I should branch out with the Lady Dior or stick to something from Chanel (i.e. Boy, 19, etc).


In all honesty, I prefer the Trendy CC to the Lady, I think it just looks classier, now that’s not to say I don’t like the Lady. The 19 is a beautiful bag, I love its big squishy puffs.


----------



## DesignerDarling

gottabagit said:


> In all honesty, I prefer the Trendy CC to the Lady, I think it just looks classier, now that’s not to say I don’t like the Lady. The 19 is a beautiful bag, I love its big squishy puffs.


Thanks for sharing! I like the 19 as well. I feel like it’s an easy “grab and go” type of bag.


----------



## gottabagit

So here’s an update… I wasn’t too sure of the ombré blue color and the stitching on the handles left a lot to be desired so I went to the boutique and came home with the Steel Blue Lady in medium instead. It’s really a difficult color to capture; it looks different in different lights. I took a picture of it with the lighter blue ombré I returned and my grey Trendy CC.


----------



## fashionista7

o


gottabagit said:


> So here’s an update… I wasn’t too sure of the ombré blue color and the stitching on the handles left a lot to be desired so I went to the boutique and came home with the Steel Blue Lady in medium instead. It’s really a difficult color to capture; it looks different in different lights. I took a picture of it with the lighter blue ombré I returned and my grey Trendy CC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5164428
> View attachment 5164429
> View attachment 5164430


i absolutely love it! Stunning color , is that ruthenium hardware? Any chance you can take a close up?


----------



## si_kriesty

Ladies, I need help  I have the original My Lady Dior bag with the lucky badges and I recently lost one of them! This model is discontinued so Dior stores dont sell them anymore. I’ve scoured Ebay and consignment stores, no luck  Any ideas where else I should look for them? Much thanks!!


----------



## gottabagit

fashionista7 said:


> o
> 
> i absolutely love it! Stunning color , is that ruthenium hardware? Any chance you can take a close up?


Sorry for the tardy response. Here are some close-up pictures of the hardware. I think its hard to capture the beauty of this color and I’m one of those people that doesn’t take off the protective plastic until it starts peeling off.


----------



## fashionista7

gottabagit said:


> Sorry for the tardy response. Here are some close-up pictures of the hardware. I think its hard to capture the beauty of this color and I’m one of those people that doesn’t take off the protective plastic until it starts peeling off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173599
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173600
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173601
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173602


Just gorgeous, thanks so much! Enjoy your beautiful new bag


----------



## Pixelphobic

Super excited with my first ever Lady Dior! Wanted a black medium with GHW at first a but then when I saw the ultramatte, I thought it looked so modern and edgy - while staying a classic piece… Was the best feeling unboxing her as I have wanted this bag for so long! The quality and craftsmanship is just so perfect.


----------



## shyla14

Pixelphobic said:


> Super excited with my first ever Lady Dior! Wanted a black medium with GHW at first a but then when I saw the ultramatte, I thought it looked so modern and edgy - while staying a classic piece… Was the best feeling unboxing her as I have wanted this bag for so long! The quality and craftsmanship is just so perfect.


Congratulations! I have this bag and i love it so much.


----------



## XCCX

So I finally decided to venture into the world of Dior’s lambskin.. I’ve always loved the lady dior bag but only own a mini black patent one as I was always afraid of lambskin.. all of the SAs say that Dior lambskin is not like other brands and they promise that they can fix any issues.. but I’d love to hear from all of the lovely owners here.. I see many many own this beautiful bag in lambskin so I think I’m missing alot lol
I am generally very careful with my bags, I recently added a few white chanel bags so that pushed me and gave me the courage.. 
My SA just ordered the mini in the beautiful blush/fard color for me and I hope I’ll really enjoy the bag without too much stress! Advice?


----------



## CrazyCool01

XCCX said:


> So I finally decided to venture into the world of Dior’s lambskin.. I’ve always loved the lady dior bag but only own a mini black patent one as I was always afraid of lambskin.. all of the SAs say that Dior lambskin is not like other brands and they promise that they can fix any issues.. but I’d love to hear from all of the lovely owners here.. I see many many own this beautiful bag in lambskin so I think I’m missing alot lol
> I am generally very careful with my bags, I recently added a few white chanel bags so that pushed me and gave me the courage..
> My SA just ordered the mini in the beautiful blush/fard color for me and I hope I’ll really enjoy the bag without too much stress! Advice?


I have Chanel lambskin minis and Dior lambskin lady dior and my personal experience is lady dior lambskin is much more durable than chanel ..
With lambskin how ever careful you are you will see wear more quickly than caviar but lambskin can be easily spa’ed .

absolutely luxurious to touch and most surface scratches are easily buffed out .
I also use cadilac conditioner andmy bags are like new even after so many uses ! Enjoy using yours ❤️They are bags and meant to be used and enjoyed


----------



## XCCX

CrazyCool01 said:


> I have Chanel lambskin minis and Dior lambskin lady dior and my personal experience is lady dior lambskin is much more durable than chanel ..
> With lambskin how ever careful you are you will see wear more quickly than caviar but lambskin can be easily spa’ed .
> 
> absolutely luxurious to touch and most surface scratches are easily buffed out .
> I also use cadilac conditioner andmy bags are like new even after so many uses ! Enjoy using yours ❤They are bags and meant to be used and enjoyed


That is good to know! Thank you for the advice and feedback!


----------



## leyley.27

My mind said no, but my heart said yes. My heart won. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Lol. Here’s the newest addition to my Lady Dior family. The Micro Lady Dior in Cloud Blue. An LV Cles would not fit, you need a flat card holder. And also an outfit with pockets for your phone.But I still love her.


----------



## hellohazelhere

atlsweetpea11 said:


> My First Lady Dior! Decided to get this steel color because I wanted a grey bag and some of the other houses did not have the shade I was looking for. I’ve always loved the silhouette of the Lady Dior and excited to add her to the family.
> 
> View attachment 5095587
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095642



Stunning! May I know what color is this?

TIA


----------



## QueenBv

My newest baby! ❤ A mini exotic Lady Dior (python skin) in Deep Amaranthe. I thought I already achieved purse peace but seeing this beauty made my heart flutter again. She changes color depending on the lighting from black to chocolate brown to deep amaranthe. What a perfect camouflage ❤


----------



## GirlAndBag

hi all, in consideration of getting the toile de jouy reverse . 
can anyone share how it wears over time?


----------



## michi_chi

GirlAndBag said:


> hi all, in consideration of getting the toile de jouy reverse .
> can anyone share how it wears over time?



Depends on how well you look after it, I've been using mine and the technical fabric coin purse card holder regularly and it's still looking as good as the day I got it. The card holder/coin purse isn't in reverse toile de jouy though so the white parts are showing a bit of colouring and will need cleaned but I haven't taken my Lady out recently due to corona so don't have any new photos to share unfortunately


----------



## GirlAndBag

michi_chi said:


> Depends on how well you look after it, I've been using mine and the technical fabric coin purse card holder regularly and it's still looking as good as the day I got it. The card holder/coin purse isn't in reverse toile de jouy though so the white parts are showing a bit of colouring and will need cleaned but I haven't taken my Lady out recently due to corona so don't have any new photos to share unfortunately


Sure thank you! Can I check for tips on how to clean should it catch some stains just in case ?


----------



## michi_chi

GirlAndBag said:


> Sure thank you! Can I check for tips on how to clean should it catch some stains just in case ?



I've been very careful with my Lady reverse toile de jouy so I've not had to clean it. Because it's the blue colour, it doesn't show any dirt etc but in my opinion you don't want to use anything rough (like the scourer side of a sponge) on the embroidery as this would cause the fabric to 'fluff' so best to use a soft microfiber cloth or soft side of a sponge with soap to gently dab the stain until it comes off. This will, of course, depend on what caused the stain in the first place. 

You'll probably get a better reply in the Cleaning, Care and Repair for your Dior thread or there is the option to ask your nearest boutique if they can help. My SA mentioned they can organise for my products to be cleaned and I was given a business card when I lived in Hong Kong for the company the boutique contracted: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/cleaning-care-and-repair-of-your-dior.709375/


----------



## xindi924

My new to me Lady Dior navy medium size.


----------



## DesignerDarling

Stopped by Dior today to see a few Lady’s I’ve been eyeing for a while. I narrowed it down to these two but ended up choosing the blush ultramatte. It should be arriving in a couple days to me! Excited to see her.


----------



## CrazyCool01

salal04 said:


> Mine is cherry red. The first pic is in bright sunlight. Looks almost dark pink but it’s not. I posted this pic a few pages ago. The second pic is more of a true color. I love this shade so much! Goes well with my wardrobe. I have worn it a few times and it is very comfortable and easy to wear. Good luck with your decision!


Thanks @salal04 stunning bag and thanks for pics


----------



## DesignerDarling

She’s here! My kitty wanted to pose with my new Lady while I was unboxing. Now, I just need to find the perfect Mitzah for her.


----------



## Coolz

My First Lady Dior! Greek blue!


----------



## mtstmichel

Etincelle said:


> My beautiful ABC Lady Dior in black lambskin with ruthenium hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159789
> View attachment 5159790


Love the ruthenium hardware with black Lambskin! Can you share what color the interior fabric is? I know the Ultra matte is all black inside and the black lambskin with other hardware color has the beautiful red. TIA!


----------



## peach36

mtstmichel said:


> Love the ruthenium hardware with black Lambskin! Can you share what color the interior fabric is? I know the Ultra matte is all black inside and the black lambskin with other hardware color has the beautiful red. TIA!


It's the red fabric interior


----------



## Mad_la_mans

Hi guys, I’ve suddenly fallen in love in this grey Lady Dior. Does anyone have it? How do you guys clean this
canvas?


----------



## XCCX

My ABCDior in metallic gold!


----------



## michi_chi

My reverse Toile de Jouy in blue from the Riviera 2021 collection (? Got it this summer) 



My latest from the Cruise 2022, Daw Stelle in pale gold


----------



## Luny_94

michi_chi said:


> My reverse Toile de Jouy in blue from the Riviera 2021 collection (? Got it this summer)
> View attachment 5253599
> 
> 
> My latest from the Cruise 2022, Daw Stelle in pale gold
> View attachment 5253598



STUNNING!  First time seeing her: do you happen to know if it is already available in EU? Looking for the perfect summer bag and I think I just found the winner


----------



## HermesLoverAA

Hello! Beautiful photos ladies ! I'm contemplating on getting the metallic pale gold but worried about the wear and tear. Someone mentioned that metallic colours show scratches quite easily ? Anyone with a metallic LD could share some thoughts ? Thanks in advance


----------



## michi_chi

Luny_94 said:


> STUNNING!  First time seeing her: do you happen to know if it is already available in EU? Looking for the perfect summer bag and I think I just found the winner



Which one are you interested in? The Cruise 2022 collection is already available on the UK website so I imagine if you're looking for the Daw Stelle, they should be available in the EU too


----------



## Luny_94

michi_chi said:


> Which one are you interested in? The Cruise 2022 collection is already available on the UK website so I imagine if you're looking for the Daw Stelle, they should be available in the EU too



Yes, the Cruise one. Unfortunately no: I looked both on the UK and EU sites and I wasn’t able to find that bag. Maybe they would have it in store…


----------



## michi_chi

Luny_94 said:


> Yes, the Cruise one. Unfortunately no: I looked both on the UK and EU sites and I wasn’t able to find that bag. Maybe they would have it in store…



Sorry, I should have said it should be available in the UK now as I pre-ordered mine and it arrived in store on Monday and they posted it to me


----------



## ClaphamTulip

Just bought this green beauty!


----------



## Luny_94

michi_chi said:


> Sorry, I should have said it should be available in the UK now as I pre-ordered mine and it arrived in store on Monday and they posted it to me



Thank you so much for the specific. I’ll go and ask asap


----------



## ClaphamTulip

Hi! So I just bought the green my abc lady dior and wondering whether or not to get a twilly/scarf. Any thoughts? Does anyone have pics with scarves around the handles?


----------



## hlzpenguin

ClaphamTulip said:


> Hi! So I just bought the green my abc lady dior and wondering whether or not to get a twilly/scarf. Any thoughts? Does anyone have pics with scarves around the handles?


I like having twilly around the handle. Here is mine. Not the best photo.


----------



## ClaphamTulip

hlzpenguin said:


> I like having twilly around the handle. Here is mine. Not the best photo.
> View attachment 5256835


Looks stunning! Do you switch the handle that's covered by the twilly so that one doesn't discolour too much?


----------



## hlzpenguin

ClaphamTulip said:


> Looks stunning! Do you switch the handle that's covered by the twilly so that one doesn't discolour too much?


Thank you. My initial thought was to add twillies to both handles because I was concerned about wear and tear on the uncovered one. But I have not yet found another one I really like yet so.....and most of the time, I used the shoulder strap so didn’t really touch the handles much. Hope that helps.


----------



## rossydame

Hello!
I am wanting to know is Lady Dior release Mini Lady Dior with Black Lambskin and Ruthenium Hardware? In the website I only see the Small size. Really hope it comes in Mini size too.
Thank you.


----------



## XCCX

rossydame said:


> Hello!
> I am wanting to know is Lady Dior release Mini Lady Dior with Black Lambskin and Ruthenium Hardware? In the website I only see the Small size. Really hope it comes in Mini size too.
> Thank you.


Only small as far as I know..


----------



## CrazyCool01

Is any one  on the lady Dior bandwagon like me ❤️Am so in love especially with size AbCDior that i want to own them all ❤️Lol 
Just kidding


----------



## desertchic

rossydame said:


> Hello!
> I am wanting to know is Lady Dior release Mini Lady Dior with Black Lambskin and Ruthenium Hardware? In the website I only see the Small size. Really hope it comes in Mini size too.
> Thank you.


I don’t think so; at least, I’ve only seen it in small and medium. Here’s a comparison of the small and medium from when I was in a boutique a couple weeks ago…


----------



## XCCX

CrazyCool01 said:


> Is any one  on the lady Dior bandwagon like me ❤Am so in love especially with size AbCDior that i want to own them all ❤Lol
> Just kidding


Definitely me!!! Got the blush myABC in September then the metallic gold a couple of weeks ago (insert a gray mini lady Dior in between too!) love them! Looking to add a camel/brown one since that color is missing in my whole collection..


----------



## CrazyCool01

XCCX said:


> Definitely me!!! Got the blush myABC in September then the metallic gold a couple of weeks ago (insert a gray mini lady Dior in between too!) love them! Looking to add a camel/brown one since that color is missing in my whole collection..


Awesome @XCCX, yes i have been following your posts and your grey mini lady dior  looks stunning .. hope you add camel/brown color soon ..

am actually thinking of a d-lite version for a change but camel color sounds good too ..


----------



## XCCX

CrazyCool01 said:


> Awesome @XCCX, yes i have been following your posts and your grey mini lady dior  looks stunning .. hope you add camel/brown color soon ..
> 
> am actually thinking of a d-lite version for a change but camel color sounds good too ..


Thank you! D lite is nice too!


----------



## rossydame

XCCX said:


> Only small as far as I know..


That's what i see from the website too.. Thank you.


----------



## rossydame

desertchic said:


> I don’t think so; at least, I’ve only seen it in small and medium. Here’s a comparison of the small and medium from when I was in a boutique a couple weeks ago…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5258714


OMG It's sooo beautiful!
I think i have to make sure either i want this in small size or mini size with Gold hardware.
Thanks for the picture btw


----------



## lilthai

Allow me to show my first ever ABC lady Dior.


----------



## coreenmd

Hi everyone! Recently started collecting LD, started in 2019. And just wanted to pop by!☺ 

I’m petite and have the abcdior and mini LD’s but completely in love with
the dior micro LD’s at the moment. They’re just adorable and can be worn cross body for a casual vibe and then without the strap, so perfect for dressy/formal gatherings especially with a full skirt.


----------



## Penelopepursula

pixiedust82 said:


> Hi everyone! Recently started collecting LD, started in 2019. And just wanted to pop by!☺
> 
> I’m petite and have the abcdior and mini LD’s but completely in love with
> the dior micro LD’s at the moment. They’re just adorable and can be worn cross body for a casual vibe and then without the strap, so perfect for dressy/formal gatherings especially with a full skirt.


The micros are adorable, but what can you put in them?


----------



## coreenmd

Penelopepursula said:


> The micros are adorable, but what can you put in them?



Hahaha, just my essentials—keys, card holder, mini alcohol spray, lip balm, & happiness!


----------



## stockcharlie

pixiedust82 said:


> Hahaha, just my essentials—keys, card holder, mini alcohol spray, lip balm, & happiness!


Happiness is key!


----------



## mafe12

My first new to me Lady Dior  got it from fashionphile and took it to Dior for hardware replacement. She came out looking brand new and they gave me the holiday packaging. I could say I got the in store experience


----------



## TheAquarius

ClaphamTulip said:


> Hi! So I just bought the green my abc lady dior and wondering whether or not to get a twilly/scarf. Any thoughts? Does anyone have pics with scarves around the handles?



I have the same bag. I'm waiting for my bag organizer to arrive, so I haven't worn it yet, but here's mine with a mitzah.


----------



## CrazyCool01

TheAquarius said:


> I have the same bag. I'm waiting for my bag organizer to arrive, so I haven't worn it yet, but here's mine with a mitzah.
> 
> View attachment 5263050


omg  stunning ❤️❤️


----------



## JHBR

TheAquarius said:


> I have the same bag. I'm waiting for my bag organizer to arrive, so I haven't worn it yet, but here's mine with a mitzah.
> 
> View attachment 5263050


What a beautiful color . I was trying to decide whether to get this or the steel gray. I think you made my decision easier  I love the mitzah as well.

Could you please tell me where you bought  the organizer?


----------



## ClaphamTulip

TheAquarius said:


> I have the same bag. I'm waiting for my bag organizer to arrive, so I haven't worn it yet, but here's mine with a mitzah.
> 
> View attachment 5263050


Stunner!


----------



## TheAquarius

JHBR said:


> What a beautiful color . I was trying to decide whether to get this or the steel gray. I think you made my decision easier  I love the mitzah as well.
> 
> Could you please tell me where you bought  the organizer?



Thank you!  I got my organizer from a Etsy seller, she has really fast shipping and usually processes my orders within a day.


----------



## JHBR

TheAquarius said:


> Thank you!  I got my organizer from a Etsy seller, she has really fast shipping and usually processes my orders within a day.



Thank you


----------



## geenebeene

ClaphamTulip said:


> Hi! So I just bought the green my abc lady dior and wondering whether or not to get a twilly/scarf. Any thoughts? Does anyone have pics with scarves around the handles?


Congrats on your green LD! 
As for twilly on handle, I'm all for it.  Here are two different ways I tied my LDs. Hope this helps and enjoy yours in good health.


----------



## Penelopepursula

geenebeene said:


> Congrats on your green LD!
> As for twilly on handle, I'm all for it.  Here are two different ways I tied my LDs. Hope this helps and enjoy yours in good health.


These are both stunning!


----------



## geenebeene

Penelopepursula said:


> These are both stunning!


Thank you!


----------



## BettyLouboo

mafe12 said:


> My first new to me Lady Dior  got it from fashionphile and took it to Dior for hardware replacement. She came out looking brand new and they gave me the holiday packaging. I could say I got the in store experience


Can I ask how much the hardware replacement cost? I thought they wouldn’t accommodate any repair if the bag wasn’t in your purchase history? or if it was pre-owned? Did they not inquire about it?


----------



## mafe12

BettyLouboo said:


> Can I ask how much the hardware replacement cost? I thought they wouldn’t accommodate any repair if the bag wasn’t in your purchase history? or if it was pre-owned? Did they not inquire about it?


Hi! It was $345 to get all the hardware replaced. As long as the item is authentic you don’t need anything other than the bag. I didn’t tell them I got it preloved. I just said it was a gift and I didn’t have the authenticity card. It took 8 weeks for the repair and it made a huge difference. They even tied the mitzah scarf around my handles. So bottom line if it’s an Authentic Dior item they have to take it in. I had a previos purchase history (my dwey slides and a mitzah, don’t know if that helped)


----------



## strobe

Hey everyone! Just wanted to share my new abcdior in black with black enamel charms and light gold hardware! I hesitated for years regarding this bag because I thought she wouldn't fit in at all with my grungy tomboy style, but honestly I just wear her as I would any other bag and she fits right in with my super casual outfits! I truly do believe she's a bag for anyone!


----------



## Penelopepursula

strobe said:


> Hey everyone! Just wanted to share my new abcdior in black with black enamel charms and light gold hardware! I hesitated for years regarding this bag because I thought she wouldn't fit in at all with my grungy tomboy style, but honestly I just wear her as I would any other bag and she fits right in with my super casual outfits! I truly do believe she's a bag for anyone!


Loving these enamel charms! And I do think the bag can go with just about any outfit. Congrats!


----------



## oliviamiller21

Looks beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## 5amlove

lilthai said:


> Allow me to show my first ever ABC lady Dior.
> View attachment 5259857
> View attachment 5259858


so beautiful!! This is the exact model + color + size that I want. The packaging is super stunning as well. Congrats!


----------



## staceface01

Anyone have any pictures of the Lady Dior in gray with the ruthenium hardware? So close to pulling the trigger - wish I could see it I n person but it only appears to be in a few boutiques not near me.


----------



## Mad_la_mans

staceface01 said:


> Anyone have any pictures of the Lady Dior in gray with the ruthenium hardware? So close to pulling the trigger - wish I could see it I n person but it only appears to be in a few boutiques not near me.



I was thinking about it, but ended up with grey d-lite. I have these photos.


----------



## Penelopepursula

Mad_la_mans said:


> I was thinking about it, but ended up with grey d-lite. I have these photos.


Both are gorgeous. How do you like the d-lite?


----------



## CrazyCool01

Penelopepursula said:


> Both are gorgeous. How do you like the d-lite?


Omg agreed ! Both look great especially d-lite


----------



## staceface01

Mad_la_mans said:


> I was thinking about it, but ended up with grey d-lite. I have these photos.


 
Thank you!!!! What swayed you to the d-lite? It the ruthenium hardware looks darker in comparison to the leather in person hmmm...


----------



## Mad_la_mans

staceface01 said:


> Thank you!!!! What swayed you to the d-lite? It the ruthenium hardware looks darker in comparison to the leather in person hmmm...


Honestly, it just looked sad. The grey + ruthenium makes it all kind of boring. I was also in love with grey caro with ruthenium hw, but when I saw it, I knew I don’t want it - for the same reason. I’m glad I didn’t buy it online.

D-lite on the other hand looked 1000 times better in person, it’s such a cute, little piece of art and it’s more unique I think. I’m very happy with my choice, but we all are different sa whatever makes you happy!


----------



## Mad_la_mans

Penelopepursula said:


> Both are gorgeous. How do you like the d-lite?


I loooove it!!! It looks thousand times better in person than on these photos. It’s such an eye candy! It’s light and small but roomy, and can fit quite a lot. The embroidery is gorgeous, and it’s really well made. And I don’t have to worry about scratches! It’s just perfect in every way!


----------



## CKathi

Mad_la_mans said:


> I loooove it!!! It looks thousand times better in person than on these photos. It’s such an eye candy! It’s light and small but roomy, and can fit quite a lot. The embroidery is gorgeous, and it’s really well made. And I don’t have to worry about scratches! It’s just perfect in every way!


It's catching how much you like the bag  what do you think about the material? Would it be very bad if it catches some water or snow? I know myself, I don't check the forecast every time ...


----------



## Mad_la_mans

CKathi said:


> It's catching how much you like the bag



Yeah, especially that I wasn't planning to buy that one - it was a sudden love at first sight  



CKathi said:


> what do you think about the material? Would it be very bad if it catches some water or snow? I know myself, I don't check the forecast every time ...



I've done some research, and found out that rain doesn't heart her. Canvas is pretty tough and seems resistant. I don't plan to baby it or check the weather everyday but I did use Apple spray on it.


----------



## michi_chi

Mad_la_mans said:


> I loooove it!!! It looks thousand times better in person than on these photos. It’s such an eye candy! It’s light and small but roomy, and can fit quite a lot. The embroidery is gorgeous, and it’s really well made. And I don’t have to worry about scratches! It’s just perfect in every way!



Congratulations on your purchase! I've got two embroidered D-Lites and agree about how light and roomy it is. I'm very much about practicality and always shied away from heavy leather bags, even though the leather Ladies are still light, I prefer the lighter D-Lite  gray is also such a classic Door colour too!


----------



## chooi

Hi everyone. Am thinking of getting a large Lady Dior as a day to night bag, but would it be too overwhelming to use for a dinner/party? Has anyone used it at non-work settings? Watched a few reviews on the large LD and most of them were on how it is used to fit work stuff. Thanks in advance!


----------



## BettyLouboo

chooi said:


> Hi everyone. Am thinking of getting a large Lady Dior as a day to night bag, but would it be too overwhelming to use for a dinner/party? Has anyone used it at non-work settings? Watched a few reviews on the large LD and most of them were on how it is used to fit work stuff. Thanks in advance!


If you're getting the large to use in evening affairs, I think it would honestly depend on the color. I personally think the large size would be a bit big for formal settings like weddings/dinners but I think if you dress her up with a bandeau/mitzah, she'd look more fitting for evenings and less like a tote bag.


----------



## michi_chi

chooi said:


> Hi everyone. Am thinking of getting a large Lady Dior as a day to night bag, but would it be too overwhelming to use for a dinner/party? Has anyone used it at non-work settings? Watched a few reviews on the large LD and most of them were on how it is used to fit work stuff. Thanks in advance!



Personally it wouldn't work for me, it's too big for me (I'm 5'5") and would look more like a work bag on me (it's a similar size to the Diorissimo and is laptop sized) but it's worth going into the store if you can to see them in person. You might find a colour you like that helps you decide


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

chooi said:


> Hi everyone. Am thinking of getting a large Lady Dior as a day to night bag, but would it be too overwhelming to use for a dinner/party? Has anyone used it at non-work settings? Watched a few reviews on the large LD and most of them were on how it is used to fit work stuff. Thanks in advance!


The large Lady Dior is a stunning bag -- it really showcases the beauty of the expanse of quilted lambskin.  I loved it when I tried it on.  However, I do think it's a bit on the larger side for evening outings and parties for me.  It can certainly be used in non-work settings and I would love to get one, but I see myself using it more as a day time bag (running errands, when I have more to carry, lunch with friends, etc.,) and prefer using my medium Lady Dior for evenings.


----------



## callmethey

geenebeene said:


> Congrats on your green LD!
> As for twilly on handle, I'm all for it.  Here are two different ways I tied my LDs. Hope this helps and enjoy yours in good health.


what size is the ld? mini or small>


----------



## geenebeene

callmethey said:


> what size is the ld? mini or small>


Both of my LDs are small.


----------



## LJChicago

My First Lady Dior! Medium in blush ultra matte.


----------



## jk777

I'm thinking about getting my first Lady Dior - but I can't decide whether to get the classic black lambskin (https://www.dior.com/en_us/products...0-medium-lady-dior-bag-black-cannage-lambskin) or the new beautiful wicker style (https://www.dior.com/en_us/products...natural-wicker-and-blue-dior-oblique-jacquard). Obviously the classic black lambskin is more classic, timeless, and higher resale value (I don't care much about resale value as I don't plan to sell), but the wicker style is so unique and beautiful. I don't mind much that it's a Spring/Summer bag as I have other leather bags I can use for the colder weather. My only other Dior bag is a Black Grained Leather Saddle Bag.

Thoughts? I'm leaning towards the wicker Lady Dior but could be convinced otherwise... My SA told me that the Wicker Lady Dior is limited with most boutiques only getting one and he showed me a screenshot with only 20 more available in the whole U.S. after only 2 days of being available. That limited availability does make me want it too... hah.


----------



## desertchic

The wicker style is definitely unique. If you like it and have a specific use-case in mind, I’d say go for what makes you happier (which it seems like the wicker does).

Personally, I’m into more classic pieces and would say to go with the black (not sure about the drawstring closer or wicker in general - but that’s me); however, if you think you’ll regret not getting it, since it is a limited edition piece, go with the wicker (especially since the black lambskin isn’t going anywhere and if you end up liking the bag, you can always add it later).


----------



## michi_chi

jkim777 said:


> I'm thinking about getting my first Lady Dior - but I can't decide whether to get the classic black lambskin (https://www.dior.com/en_us/products...0-medium-lady-dior-bag-black-cannage-lambskin) or the new beautiful wicker style (https://www.dior.com/en_us/products...natural-wicker-and-blue-dior-oblique-jacquard). Obviously the classic black lambskin is more classic, timeless, and higher resale value (I don't care much about resale value as I don't plan to sell), but the wicker style is so unique and beautiful. I don't mind much that it's a Spring/Summer bag as I have other leather bags I can use for the colder weather. My only other Dior bag is a Black Grained Leather Saddle Bag.
> 
> Thoughts? I'm leaning towards the wicker Lady Dior but could be convinced otherwise... My SA told me that the Wicker Lady Dior is limited with most boutiques only getting one and he showed me a screenshot with only 20 more available in the whole U.S. after only 2 days of being available. That limited availability does make me want it too... hah.



I agree if you like the wicker then go for that, although I do know that the word 'limited' has a big bearing on my decision making. I tend to prefer limited edition pieces  black is classic, but what might help you decide is to think about what outfits you'll be wearing when using the bag. You could put on what would be a typical outfit for you and wear it to the store so you can see which bag suits your style best?


----------



## JulieAMar

mafe12 said:


> Hi! It was $345 to get all the hardware replaced. As long as the item is authentic you don’t need anything other than the bag. I didn’t tell them I got it preloved. I just said it was a gift and I didn’t have the authenticity card. It took 8 weeks for the repair and it made a huge difference. They even tied the mitzah scarf around my handles. So bottom line if it’s an Authentic Dior item they have to take it in. I had a previos purchase history (my dwey slides and a mitzah, don’t know if that helped)


Thank you so much for sharing. I just purchased a preloved LD- while it is in great condition, the previous owner left the stickers on it which caused some of the hardware to discolor. Overall I love the bag but it’s good to know that Dior will still be willing to work on it if needed.


----------



## JulieAMar

My new to me Lady Dior.


----------



## JHBR

JulieAMar said:


> My new to me Lady Dior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289815



Congratulations! It looks beautiful. Can you post a photo of the discolored hardware? I wonder if there is some special cleaner that could restore it to its previous condition.


----------



## JulieAMar

JHBR said:


> Congratulations! It looks beautiful. Can you post a photo of the discolored hardware? I wonder if there is some special cleaner that could restore it to its previous condition.


Some of it might polish out. I was dying to take her out for a spin and only out in a minimal effort. There is one tarnish spot where the metal is still shiny and one where it has degraded the metal. Putting in both pics. —


----------



## JHBR

JulieAMar said:


> Some of it might polish out. I was dying to take her out for a spin and only out in a minimal effort. There is one tarnish spot where the metal is still shiny and one where it has degraded the metal. Putting in both pics. —


Thank you. Luckily, it is barely noticeable and looks as if it can be restored. I had no idea that leaving the stickers on would cause this. Otherwise, the bag is in excellent condition. Enjoy it!


----------



## JulieAMar

JHBR said:


> Thank you. Luckily, it is barely noticeable and looks as if it can be restored. I had no idea that leaving the stickers on would cause this. Otherwise, the bag is in excellent condition. Enjoy it!


I think if you leave the stickers on for a short time it will not damage but my Lady is 9 years old. In my opinion she doesn’t look a day over 1.


----------



## sbuxaddict

jkim777 said:


> I'm thinking about getting my first Lady Dior - but I can't decide whether to get the classic black lambskin (https://www.dior.com/en_us/products...0-medium-lady-dior-bag-black-cannage-lambskin) or the new beautiful wicker style (https://www.dior.com/en_us/products...natural-wicker-and-blue-dior-oblique-jacquard). Obviously the classic black lambskin is more classic, timeless, and higher resale value (I don't care much about resale value as I don't plan to sell), but the wicker style is so unique and beautiful. I don't mind much that it's a Spring/Summer bag as I have other leather bags I can use for the colder weather. My only other Dior bag is a Black Grained Leather Saddle Bag.
> 
> Thoughts? I'm leaning towards the wicker Lady Dior but could be convinced otherwise... My SA told me that the Wicker Lady Dior is limited with most boutiques only getting one and he showed me a screenshot with only 20 more available in the whole U.S. after only 2 days of being available. That limited availability does make me want it too... hah.


I say go with what makes your heart sing! I felt similarly with the gold oblique book tote and debated something more classic but like you said, the “limited availability” definitely intrigued me more  and it sounds like you already have great options for other leather bags during the colder months.


----------



## JulieAMar

sbuxaddict said:


> I say go with what makes your heart sing! I felt similarly with the gold oblique book tote and debated something more classic but like you said, the “limited availability” definitely intrigued me more  and it sounds like you already have great options for other leather bags during the colder months.


The wicker is so beautiful. I agree though that you should just go with your heart.


----------



## jk777

Thank you all! I will keep you all updated with a pic of which one I end up getting


----------



## averagejoe

JulieAMar said:


> Some of it might polish out. I was dying to take her out for a spin and only out in a minimal effort. There is one tarnish spot where the metal is still shiny and one where it has degraded the metal. Putting in both pics. —


I suggest cleaning it with a Q-tip wet with a bit of Windex. You can rub the Q-tip on it bit not too hard, as it can scratch the metal.


----------



## JulieAMar

averagejoe said:


> I suggest cleaning it with a Q-tip wet with a bit of Windex. You can rub the Q-tip on it bit not too hard, as it can scratch the metal.


Thank you! I will give it a try.


----------



## averagejoe

JulieAMar said:


> Thank you! I will give it a try.


Actually, if you use a microfiber eyeglasses cloth instead, but make sure that you only wet a tiny spot on it with Windex (make sure none of the Windex touches the leather), then the risk of scratching will be even less.


----------



## 880

michi_chi said:


> I agree if you like the wicker then go for that, although I do know that the word 'limited' has a big bearing on my decision making. I tend to prefer limited edition pieces  black is classic, but what might help you decide is to think about what outfits you'll be wearing when using the bag. You could put on what would be a typical outfit for you and wear it to the store so you can see which bag suits your style best?


+1! I tend to prefer limited edition pieces myself


----------



## XCCX

I would totally get this if it was in the regular cannage  

Photos are not mine.


----------



## BorntoRunandShop

What’s the color?  Size?  Price? 







XCCX said:


> I would totally get this if it was in the regular cannage
> 
> Photos are not mine.
> 
> View attachment 5290414
> View attachment 5290415


----------



## XCCX

BorntoRunandShop said:


> What’s the color?  Size?  Price?


It’s metallic gold, comes in micro and small size as far as I know. Not sure if price is different than the regular ones..


----------



## michi_chi

BorntoRunandShop said:


> What’s the color?  Size?  Price?



This bag was only available for pre-order in the micro size although the size in the photo appears to be the small size. It's called the Dior Cupidon and the micro bag is £2650 in the UK. It appears to be a metallic champagne gold coloured leather


----------



## JulieAMar

averagejoe said:


> Actually, if you use a microfiber eyeglasses cloth instead, but make sure that you only wet a tiny spot on it with Windex (make sure none of the Windex touches the leather), then the risk of scratching will be even less.


Hi! I just wanted to thank you. It took quite a long time but the one spot is completely gone and the other is so faint, I will probably be the only one who ever knows. I am so happy that it is now in such excellent condition. I appreciate your expertise.


----------



## iferodi

michi_chi said:


> This bag was only available for pre-order in the micro size although the size in the photo appears to be the small size. It's called the Dior Cupidon and the micro bag is £2650 in the UK. It appears to be a metallic champagne gold coloured leather


What do y'all think of the wear and tear of the leather will be? I'm seriously considering the micro bag or the card holder


----------



## averagejoe

JulieAMar said:


> Hi! I just wanted to thank you. It took quite a long time but the one spot is completely gone and the other is so faint, I will probably be the only one who ever knows. I am so happy that it is now in such excellent condition. I appreciate your expertise.


Yay! I'm very glad that it worked!!!


----------



## jk777

So I just bought the new wicker Lady Dior for my wife! (Yes, we heeded your all's advice on the navy being easier to wear) We actually also decided to go with navy version because we bought an embroidered strap and saddle bag in December and so now we can return the black embroidered strap we bought and use the embroidered strap that comes with the Lady Dior for both bags, reducing our overall costs 

That being said, our SA kept saying it's a limited edition bag and how there's only 8 left in the US and 0 left of the latte version. Is that historically true for the non-classic Lady Dior models? Once they are sold out, they are sold out, and Dior doesn't normally do restocks? Just curious if it's truly "limited edition" or not.

Thanks all for your advice so far, we'll upload pics of it once we pick it up next Sunday. Unfortunately the Washington DC store didn't have it in stock at the store when we went today so they'll have to ship it in. I, of course, had to sneak in a purchase of my own and get myself the new all-black B22 sneakers, hah.


----------



## sbuxaddict

jkim777 said:


> So I just bought the new wicker Lady Dior for my wife! (Yes, we heeded your all's advice on the navy being easier to wear) We actually also decided to go with navy version because we bought an embroidered strap and saddle bag in December and so now we can return the black embroidered strap we bought and use the embroidered strap that comes with the Lady Dior for both bags, reducing our overall costs
> 
> That being said, our SA kept saying it's a limited edition bag and how there's only 8 left in the US and 0 left of the latte version. Is that historically true for the non-classic Lady Dior models? Once they are sold out, they are sold out, and Dior doesn't normally do restocks? Just curious if it's truly "limited edition" or not.
> 
> Thanks all for your advice so far, we'll upload pics of it once we pick it up next Sunday. Unfortunately the Washington DC store didn't have it in stock at the store when we went today so they'll have to ship it in. I, of course, had to sneak in a purchase of my own and get myself the new all-black B22 sneakers, hah.
> 
> View attachment 5291263


I saw this in store and had to do a double take because it was so beautiful. Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## hightea_xx

jkim777 said:


> So I just bought the new wicker Lady Dior for my wife! (Yes, we heeded your all's advice on the navy being easier to wear) We actually also decided to go with navy version because we bought an embroidered strap and saddle bag in December and so now we can return the black embroidered strap we bought and use the embroidered strap that comes with the Lady Dior for both bags, reducing our overall costs
> 
> That being said, our SA kept saying it's a limited edition bag and how there's only 8 left in the US and 0 left of the latte version. Is that historically true for the non-classic Lady Dior models? Once they are sold out, they are sold out, and Dior doesn't normally do restocks? Just curious if it's truly "limited edition" or not.
> 
> Thanks all for your advice so far, we'll upload pics of it once we pick it up next Sunday. Unfortunately the Washington DC store didn't have it in stock at the store when we went today so they'll have to ship it in. I, of course, had to sneak in a purchase of my own and get myself the new all-black B22 sneakers, hah.
> 
> View attachment 5291263



Great choice!  The contrast is great.  The limited quantities is generally true for seasonal colors or editions.  They might be renewed for future depending on popularity but not always in the same colorways.  The wicker edition bags have historically been one time runs I believe, so it is smart to snap it up if it is something you / your wife want!


----------



## michi_chi

iferodi said:


> What do y'all think of the wear and tear of the leather will be? I'm seriously considering the micro bag or the card holder



Depends on how 'rough' you are with the bag, generally Dior leather is quite sturdy. I can't compare it to other designer brands as I've always been a loyal and devoted Dior fan, but I've heard it's quite good compared to other designer brand leathers. I've also heard the patent is more 'study' and have been using my patent leather Lady Dior long wallet since 2011. It's been thrown in to bags with other items and apart from a slight patina, it's in just as good condition as the day I bought it except for a pen mark which can't come off.

My friend has the same wallet in black lambskin leather, she's had hers since 2009 and apart from some slight scuffing on the corners, the leather is still in good condition. With regular leather conditioning I can imagine the bag will last just as long.

I take care of my bags very well so thought it'd be easier to explain how well the Dior leather handles wear and tear with something that's gone through more 'rough handling'


----------



## beauty_numay

My First Lady Dior!!!! Panic buying before the price increase and I am super happy.


----------



## jk777

beauty_numay said:


> My First Lady Dior!!!! Panic buying before the price increase and I am super happy.
> View attachment 5292062



We were just looking at this bag yesterday and seriously considering getting it. Beautiful bag. Congrats!


----------



## beauty_numay

jkim777 said:


> We were just looking at this bag yesterday and seriously considering getting it. Beautiful bag. Congrats!


Thank you so much!!! It’s indeed beautiful


----------



## ngoud00

Hi there,

finally got my very First Lady Dior for Christmas from my bf. He surprised me in the store and we bought it together there. Now I have a question - when I came home I noticed my letter charms look like the ABCDior but my bag is a medium - which, as far as I’m aware, doesn’t exist in that format. The strap is the regular Lady Dior strap. Has anyone seen this edition elsewhere? I couldn’t find it online or any forum.


----------



## JulieAMar

ngoud00 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> finally got my very First Lady Dior for Christmas from my bf. He surprised me in the store and we bought it together there. Now I have a question - when I came home I noticed my letter charms look like the ABCDior but my bag is a medium - which, as far as I’m aware, doesn’t exist in that format. The strap is the regular Lady Dior strap. Has anyone seen this edition elsewhere? I couldn’t find it online or any forum.


Beautiful bag!! There is a medium beige with the same charms on the website now. https://www.dior.com/en_us/products...amel&queryID=2cd4bda74c84fed714fd703e3ab4ef85


----------



## ngoud00

JulieAMar said:


> Beautiful bag!! There is a medium beige with the same charms on the website now. https://www.dior.com/en_us/products/couture-M0565OCEA_M39U-medium-lady-dior-bag-beige-cannage-lambskin?objectID=M0565OCEA_M39U&query=medium lady dior enamel&queryID=2cd4bda74c84fed714fd703e3ab4ef85


Thank you so much!! Upon further search, I was able to find my bag off the link that you sent. Appreciate the help! https://www.dior.com/en_us/products/couture-M0565OCEA_M900_TU-Medium-Lady-Dior-Bag


----------



## nycgirl79

beauty_numay said:


> My First Lady Dior!!!! Panic buying before the price increase and I am super happy.
> View attachment 5292062



Congratulations! The gradient grey is stunning. I was debating between this and the black when getting my LD a couple months ago. Enjoy your gorgeous new bag!


----------



## beauty_numay

nycgirl79 said:


> Congratulations! The gradient grey is stunning. I was debating between this and the black when getting my LD a couple months ago. Enjoy your gorgeous new bag!


Thank you so much!!!! SA told me that I can get a black one anytime, but this gradient grey is more seasonal and I have so many black bags already, just sth different


----------



## nycgirl79

beauty_numay said:


> Thank you so much!!!! SA told me that I can get a black one anytime, but this gradient grey is more seasonal and I have so many black bags already, just sth different



Your SA is so right - it’s absolutely gorgeous. Had they made it in the medium  size, I would have purchased it over the black.


----------



## beauty_numay

nycgirl79 said:


> Your SA is so right - it’s absolutely gorgeous. Had they made it in the medium  size, I would have purchased it over the black.


It’s only in small size.


----------



## 5amlove

Hey ladies, 

i just purchased my first lady dior in monaco about less than a month back. I realised a few days after unboxing that the gold foil stamping/embossing on the circular leather where the charms sit look pretty bad. The letters look fuzzy, smudged, not crisp and the first letter “a” last letter “r” lookquite bad.

I’m back in Asia now so going back to the store isnt possible. ladies with more experience with the brand - anyone know what my options are? I don’t wish to contact my SA who sold me the bag as I didnt have a very good experience with him. Not sure if I should just accept this it’s kinda bothering me because this is my first bag from the brand and also the most expensive one i own. 

Any advice appreciated, tia!


----------



## starless.eyes.

5amlove said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> i just purchased my first lady dior in monaco about less than a month back. I realised a few days after unboxing that the gold foil stamping/embossing on the circular leather where the charms sit look pretty bad. The letters look fuzzy, smudged, not crisp and the first letter “a” last letter “r” lookquite bad.
> 
> I’m back in Asia now so going back to the store isnt possible. ladies with more experience with the brand - anyone know what my options are? I don’t wish to contact my SA who sold me the bag as I didnt have a very good experience with him. Not sure if I should just accept this it’s kinda bothering me because this is my first bag from the brand and also the most expensive one i own.
> 
> Any advice appreciated, tia!



I bought a medium lady dior in turkey last week. I just checked the back of the charm and mine looks very similar to yours- that’s very disappointing!
I hadn’t even thought to check that when I was purchasing


----------



## gabriellala

5amlove said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> i just purchased my first lady dior in monaco about less than a month back. I realised a few days after unboxing that the gold foil stamping/embossing on the circular leather where the charms sit look pretty bad. The letters look fuzzy, smudged, not crisp and the first letter “a” last letter “r” lookquite bad.
> 
> I’m back in Asia now so going back to the store isnt possible. ladies with more experience with the brand - anyone know what my options are? I don’t wish to contact my SA who sold me the bag as I didnt have a very good experience with him. Not sure if I should just accept this it’s kinda bothering me because this is my first bag from the brand and also the most expensive one i own.
> 
> Any advice appreciated, tia!


That’s too bad! Totally understand why you wouldn’t want to go back to the same SA. However doesn’t Dior have a quality guarantee, so if you were to go to a boutique in Asia with your Monaco receipt, they should still be able to help you? I was able to do that with a Chanel bag with a popped stitch.


----------



## averagejoe

gabriellala said:


> That’s too bad! Totally understand why you wouldn’t want to go back to the same SA. However doesn’t Dior have a quality guarantee, so if you were to go to a boutique in Asia with your Monaco receipt, they should still be able to help you? I was able to do that with a Chanel bag with a popped stitch.


You can bring it to Dior to see if they can replace the leather circle for you.


----------



## jk777

So my wife just picked up her brand new Wicker Lady Dior at the boutique. Everything looks great except for one strand of wicker is poking out a little bit. It doesn't seem like it's going to break, but do you think it's something we should get hung up on? Not sure there's anything we can do about it given there's no more stock in the boutiques in our country (USA). I guess I could return and order one online, but maybe I'm just overthinking it and it's a handwoven product and there's bound to be these types of small imperfections?


----------



## michi_chi

jkim777 said:


> So my wife just picked up her brand new Wicker Lady Dior at the boutique. Everything looks great except for one strand of wicker is poking out a little bit. It doesn't seem like it's going to break, but do you think it's something we should get hung up on? Not sure there's anything we can do about it given there's no more stock in the boutiques in our country (USA). I guess I could return and order one online, but maybe I'm just overthinking it and it's a handwoven product and there's bound to be these types of small imperfections?



From the angle of the photo, it looks like it's enclosed within the wicker weaving towards the base of the bag. Personally, it's a handmade product and isn't sticking out too much, I've seen other wicker products where the wicker sticks out quite a bit. In those instances where it can pull on clothing, I would recommend returning it, but IMO this isn't as bad as that (which was what I was expecting), it looks well enclosed within the weaving so I would leave it, but it's really a personal decision whether it bothers your wife or not. 

You'd also have to weigh up whether it's worth ordering it online and possibly to find that the other bag has something similar.


----------



## teapartyforone

I'm thinking of buying a Lady Dior mini soon, but I'm super short (5'0) and noticed the chain strap is extremely long on me. If I can, I'd prefer the chain to be shortened, but I've only heard of Dior stores possibly in Asia offering to shorten it for you. In the case that I take it to a cobbler/jeweler to modify, will it void my right to take the bag into a Dior boutique for any sort of service in the future?


----------



## jk777

michi_chi said:


> From the angle of the photo, it looks like it's enclosed within the wicker weaving towards the base of the bag. Personally, it's a handmade product and isn't sticking out too much, I've seen other wicker products where the wicker sticks out quite a bit. In those instances where it can pull on clothing, I would recommend returning it, but IMO this isn't as bad as that (which was what I was expecting), it looks well enclosed within the weaving so I would leave it, but it's really a personal decision whether it bothers your wife or not.
> 
> You'd also have to weigh up whether it's worth ordering it online and possibly to find that the other bag has something similar.



Thanks so much for your input michi_chi! 

Does anyone else have any input on this? Am I overthinking it? I can't get it out of my mind, but my SA says it's normal with wicker handwoven bags to have these imperfections. I'm just scared it's going to snap at some point. And it sticks out on the front of the bag. Is wicker strong?


----------



## michi_chi

teapartyforone said:


> I'm thinking of buying a Lady Dior mini soon, but I'm super short (5'0) and noticed the chain strap is extremely long on me. If I can, I'd prefer the chain to be shortened, but I've only heard of Dior stores possibly in Asia offering to shorten it for you. In the case that I take it to a cobbler/jeweler to modify, will it void my right to take the bag into a Dior boutique for any sort of service in the future?



I think it could void it if you take it to anyone not authorised by Dior. Because it's not them or one of their authorised/recommended partners, they would probably worry about having to take responsibility for another servicer/repairer's work. It's worth asking your nearest shop if it's a possibility that they can do it for you. When I spoke about caring/repairing jewellery or cleaning for my SLGs, my SA was able to reassure me they would be able to help


----------



## averagejoe

jkim777 said:


> Thanks so much for your input michi_chi!
> 
> Does anyone else have any input on this? Am I overthinking it? I can't get it out of my mind, but my SA says it's normal with wicker handwoven bags to have these imperfections. I'm just scared it's going to snap at some point. And it sticks out on the front of the bag. Is wicker strong?


It doesn't stick out enough to snap. If you look at most wicker things, there are variations in the wicker weaving. As @michi_chi said, if you ordered one from online, you may get a bag with the same variation but somewhere else on the bag.

Wicker isn't that delicate, as some people sit on wicker chairs and I don't see those snapping and damaging that easily, unless they are subjected to heavy wear and tear.


----------



## teapartyforone

michi_chi said:


> I think it could void it if you take it to anyone not authorised by Dior. Because it's not them or one of their authorised/recommended partners, they would probably worry about having to take responsibility for another servicer/repairer's work. It's worth asking your nearest shop if it's a possibility that they can do it for you. When I spoke about caring/repairing jewellery or cleaning for my SLGs, my SA was able to reassure me they would be able to help


Thanks for the input michi! I’m waiting on a bag to ship into my store and then I’ll ask my SA about the chain.


----------



## 880

teapartyforone said:


> I'm thinking of buying a Lady Dior mini soon, but I'm super short (5'0) and noticed the chain strap is extremely long on me. If I can, I'd prefer the chain to be shortened, but I've only heard of Dior stores possibly in Asia offering to shorten it for you. In the case that I take it to a cobbler/jeweler to modify, will it void my right to take the bag into a Dior boutique for any sort of service in the future?


Perhaps you  could ask your SA if dior can shorten. I don’t think it would prevent you from taking the bag to dior for other service, as you could always remove the strap, but YMMV.

my SA sent me these pics, I think of size small
i think he said these are 13K for ombré lizard and 25,500 USD for himalayan, 26.500 for matte himalayan, extra 1K for croc coated DIOR charms. he said if I wanted black hw on the ombré lizard. It can be done via MtM bag program


----------



## roxta

If you own a medium LD in grey with silver hardware, I would love to see some photos. I'm hitting a milestone birthday this year and after spending my last 2 birthdays at home in lockdown, I would like to treat myself to a pre-loved one if I can find a good deal this year. I've seen four different shades so far: medium grey (the standard "Dior" shade), very light (almost pearly) grey, warm (minky) grey and dark charcoal. I'm absolutely set on silver hardware but I believe this has never been a staple and they only stock the grey + SHW combo every couple of years. As long as the condition is good, I'm open to even a 20-year old one - so wish me luck!


----------



## JHBR

My first Lady Dior. I have been debating between gray and green, and in the end, I chose the one I saw myself using more.


----------



## jencl3

my First Lady (smal ABC) matching with her Chanel counterpart


----------



## jk777

jencl3 said:


> View attachment 5300840
> 
> my First Lady (smal ABC) matching with her Chanel counterpart



Congrats! I know they are two different styles of bags, but how do they compare quality/construction wise? I'm debating getting my wife her first Chanel small classic flap (and first Chanel bag in general), despite the recent price increases. Is it "worth" $8000+?


----------



## geenebeene

She was already introduced in another thread but now that she's properly dressed in Dior mitzah, I thought I redo the intro. My new mini Black Ultramatte Lady Dior with Toile De Jouy Zodiac Mitzah. Thanks for letting me share...again.


----------



## daffyduck

Hi, anyone have a beige color in enamel charm version of small Lady Dior? I bought the warm taupe but I'm not so excited about the color because it appears to be more darker shade so I don't think I'll be keeping it. I'm looking for more nude color. Can you post some pictures of your beige Lady Dior and share your input about the enamel charm? Do you feel it's more durable than the classic gold charm? SA told me that the enamel is less prone to scratches, do you think that's true? Please advise. Thanks!


----------



## fibbi

geenebeene said:


> She was already introduced in another thread but now that she's properly dressed in Dior mitzah, I thought I redo the intro. My new mini Black Ultramatte Lady Dior with Toile De Jouy Zodiac Mitzah. Thanks for letting me share...again.
> View attachment 5302349


This is my favourite combo!


----------



## jenny19

daffyduck said:


> Hi, anyone have a beige color in enamel charm version of small Lady Dior? I bought the warm taupe but I'm not so excited about the color because it appears to be more darker shade so I don't think I'll be keeping it. I'm looking for more nude color. Can you post some pictures of your beige Lady Dior and share your input about the enamel charm? Do you feel it's more durable than the classic gold charm? SA told me that the enamel is less prone to scratches, do you think that's true? Please advise. Thanks!


I just purchased mine right before the price increase. My SA had the warm taupe and Beige and hands down the beige is much better color option. Color is classic and goes with all colors. Yes the charm is enamel finish less scratches.  I’m in love with it and so happy on my purchase. I say if your not liking the warm taupe which I completely agree exchange it for the color you want.


----------



## geenebeene

fibbi said:


> This is my favourite combo!


Thank you very much! It took me a long time before I decided on this mitzah since I could only shop online.


----------



## daffyduck

jenny19 said:


> I just purchased mine right before the price increase. My SA had the warm taupe and Beige and hands down the beige is much better color option. Color is classic and goes with all colors. Yes the charm is enamel finish less scratches.  I’m in love with it and so happy on my purchase. I say if your not liking the warm taupe which I completely agree exchange it for the color you want.


Thank you so much for posting a picture with your new beige Lady Dior. Do you think the beige is more closer to nude color in person? Does the colored enamel Dior charm blend too much with the handbag since they're made in the same color? Do you think the color will be hard to maintain? In your honest opinion, how do you feel about this particular beige color, do you find it exciting/attractive, or just so-so/plain? Thanks again for your time.


----------



## monpascal

Mini in blush, haven’t been able to take her out yet, still need to get a twilly/mitzah so she’s a bit naked but still so nice to look at

My phone keeps picking up different tones, though I think this looks the most similar to how the colour looks in person (to me anyway!) then again everyone has different screens so there’s that too


----------



## XCCX

jencl3 said:


> View attachment 5300840
> 
> my First Lady (smal ABC) matching with her Chanel counterpart


Congratulations!!!


----------



## XCCX

monpascal said:


> Mini in blush, haven’t been able to take her out yet, still need to get a twilly/mitzah so she’s a bit naked but still so nice to look at
> 
> My phone keeps picking up different tones, though I think this looks the most similar to how the colour looks in person (to me anyway!) then again everyone has different screens so there’s that too
> 
> View attachment 5302597
> View attachment 5302604


A stunning unique color by Dior  I have it in the small size  congratulations!


----------



## jencl3

daffyduck said:


> Hi, anyone have a beige color in enamel charm version of small Lady Dior? I bought the warm taupe but I'm not so excited about the color because it appears to be more darker shade so I don't think I'll be keeping it. I'm looking for more nude color. Can you post some pictures of your beige Lady Dior and share your input about the enamel charm? Do you feel it's more durable than the classic gold charm? SA told me that the enamel is less prone to scratches, do you think that's true? Please advise. Thanks!





	

		
			
		

		
	
Here’s a picture comparing with the white one I ended up going with! I think the beige has more of a grey/blue undertone rather than a yellow undertone (compared to Chanel classic beige)


----------



## jenny19

daffyduck said:


> Thank you so much for posting a picture with your new beige Lady Dior. Do you think the beige is more closer to nude color in person? Does the colored enamel Dior charm blend too much with the handbag since they're made in the same color? Do you think the color will be hard to maintain? In your honest opinion, how do you feel about this particular beige color, do you find it exciting/attractive, or just so-so/plain? Thanks again for your time.


I absolutely love it. Actually the enamel charms pop more than the regular bag.  No I don’t think the color will be hard to maintain however I will avoid dark rinse jeans. I’m so in love with this color and it works with so many colors and outfits. I love it. No regrets


----------



## monpascal

XCCX said:


> A stunning unique color by Dior  I have it in the small size  congratulations!


Thank you! It's such a lovely color, I'm glad I didn't come home with another black bag   
Do you have a twilly for yours?


----------



## XCCX

monpascal said:


> Thank you! It's such a lovely color, I'm glad I didn't come home with another black bag
> Do you have a twilly for yours?


I am not a big fan of twillies I’m afraid  but who knows I might change my mind one day!


----------



## vivii

Hi,
I hope it is suitable to ask here.
I recently purchased a lady dior patent mini from boutique. I can't locate the date code stamp inside the interior? Where is it located?
I did look inside the slip pocket.. 
TIA


----------



## sanamary

geenebeene said:


> She was already introduced in another thread but now that she's properly dressed in Dior mitzah, I thought I redo the intro. My new mini Black Ultramatte Lady Dior with Toile De Jouy Zodiac Mitzah. Thanks for letting me share...again.
> View attachment 5302349


I want to kiss her


----------



## geenebeene

sanamary said:


> I want to kiss her


Lol, I know what you mean. She is a beauty. I don't ever give nickname to my bags but she's an exception. Both my hubby and I call her my Lil Yeon Tan (briquette in Korean).


----------



## BagLadyT

Does anyone know if the medium size lady in black lambskin with gold hardware come back often?


----------



## boarbb




----------



## Skylover

Has anyone seen this in real life ? Photo taken from xiaohongshu.


----------



## glendaPLEASE

RoyalRanya said:


> And what do you think of the lady dior ultramatte leather? Cause i just spotted one which looks so attractive however i am not sure... and if anyonehave any experience please share



I've had my small rose des vents one since March 2020, and so far it's held up really well. Looks brand new to my eyes, and I use it all the time. I store her out of sunlight, upright and not touching any other bags, but not in her dustbag. Ideally in a cool, dry place. 

One thing is I find Patent heavier than other kinds of leather, which can be annoying. My biggest fear isn't necessarily color transfer, but rather, the coating breaking down over time and her getting that tacky feeling. Anyone know how to prevent this?


----------



## averagejoe

Skylover said:


> Has anyone seen this in real life ? Photo taken from xiaohongshu.


I haven't seen this but that is cute!


----------



## vivii

glendaPLEASE said:


> I've had my small rose des vents one since March 2020, and so far it's held up really well. Looks brand new to my eyes, and I use it all the time. I store her out of sunlight, upright and not touching any other bags, but not in her dustbag. Ideally in a cool, dry place.
> 
> One thing is I find Patent heavier than other kinds of leather, which can be annoying. My biggest fear isn't necessarily color transfer, but rather, the coating breaking down over time and her getting that tacky feeling. Anyone know how to prevent this?



I'm not an expert on patent, 
But to keep it from getting tacky I would use a dehumidifier or silica packets to store with.


----------



## Junke

Can anyone with the lucky badges My Lady Dior confirm whether they were ever made with a choice for yellow/dark gold hardware? I know that the current ABCDiors only come with light gold.


----------



## xxekdnjs

Hello everyone! Finally joining the club with my Lady Dior in poppy


----------



## averagejoe

xxekdnjs said:


> Hello everyone! Finally joining the club with my Lady Dior in poppy


What a beautiful colour! I love that sparkly Dior logo charm.


----------



## Skylover

My first wicker bag


----------



## teapartyforone

Skylover said:


> My first wicker bag


You were able to find it! The twilly goes so well with the bag too!


----------



## xxekdnjs

averagejoe said:


> What a beautiful colour! I love that sparkly Dior logo charm.


Thank you! Same - I felt that the charm design gave the bag some edginess!


----------



## Skylover

teapartyforone said:


> You were able to find it! The twilly goes so well with the bag too!



thanks!


----------



## coreenmd

Sharing some lovely new additions from 2021. Latte Mini LD and Rose Des Vents Micro.


----------



## DesignerDarling

Enjoying our vacay in NYC and popped by the Hudson Yards boutique. Left with two mitzahs to dress up my medium lady in blush ultramatte.


----------



## JHBR

My newest addition in Cherry Red.


----------



## vivii

Is it normal that my D charm is backwards on my lady dior? 
Will dior fix this? 
It's new


----------



## jencl3

vivii said:


> Is it normal that my D charm is backwards on my lady dior?
> Will dior fix this?
> It's new


It’s not backwards! You just need yo push/turn it


----------



## DesignerDarling

vivii said:


> Is it normal that my D charm is backwards on my lady dior?
> Will dior fix this?
> It's new


Hi! It’s not backwards, you just need to slide the charm down so that the bottom of the D is back on top, then it should face the right way. This will happen from time to time when the charms slide around.


----------



## desertchic

vivii said:


> Is it normal that my D charm is backwards on my lady dior?
> Will dior fix this?
> It's new


Same thing happened on mine when I got it - if you take the plastic off, you can rotate the D so it’s facing the right way (and then put the plastic back on, if you want).


----------



## coreenmd

Hello from me and my favorite rdv micro shopping last Valentine’s day.


----------



## vivii

jencl3 said:


> It’s not backwards! You just need yo push/turn it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5328447



Thanks so much guys!


----------



## lukrezia78

5amlove said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> i just purchased my first lady dior in monaco about less than a month back. I realised a few days after unboxing that the gold foil stamping/embossing on the circular leather where the charms sit look pretty bad. The letters look fuzzy, smudged, not crisp and the first letter “a” last letter “r” lookquite bad.
> 
> I’m back in Asia now so going back to the store isnt possible. ladies with more experience with the brand - anyone know what my options are? I don’t wish to contact my SA who sold me the bag as I didnt have a very good experience with him. Not sure if I should just accept this it’s kinda bothering me because this is my first bag from the brand and also the most expensive one i own.
> 
> Any advice appreciated, tia!


Looks consistent with what I get on my Lady Dior bags and I have 10 of them .


----------



## TraceySH

Skylover said:


> My first wicker bag


This is perfection!!!


----------



## gummsum

My First Lady Dior! Usually I stick to neutral colors but couldn't Pass on this one. Small lady Dior with rainbow hardware.


----------



## HJMcFly

gummsum said:


> My First Lady Dior! Usually I stick to neutral colors but couldn't Pass on this one. Small lady Dior with rainbow hardware.
> View attachment 5334573
> View attachment 5334574


Absolutely gorgeous. I text my SA and have my eye on it as well. I’m still thinking about it because I tend to stick to black bags. Maybe this is the sign I needed lol.


----------



## gummsum

HJMcFly said:


> Absolutely gorgeous. I text my SA and have my eye on it as well. I’m still thinking about it because I tend to stick to black bags. Maybe this is the sign I needed lol.




You should absolutely get it. The hardware makes it so special. Even prettier in person.


----------



## averagejoe

gummsum said:


> My First Lady Dior! Usually I stick to neutral colors but couldn't Pass on this one. Small lady Dior with rainbow hardware.
> View attachment 5334573
> View attachment 5334574


I usually think iridescent hardware doesn't look great, but they managed to make it go perfectly with this colour. So refreshing to see it not paired with iridescent or metallic leather.


----------



## panp8

My First Lady Dior just arrived today! I have been wanting a Lady Dior for a very long time and I knew she was going to be my first non-black bag. I have been searching high and low for the perfect color and this beauty popped up on fashionphile last week. I bought it as soon as I saw her and she is the bag of my dreams. Here she is with her Chanel sisters ~


----------



## hlzpenguin

panp8 said:


> My First Lady Dior just arrived today! I have been wanting a Lady Dior for a very long time and I knew she was going to be my first non-black bag. I have been searching high and low for the perfect color and this beauty popped up on fashionphile last week. I bought it as soon as I saw her and she is the bag of my dreams. Here she is with her Chanel sisters ~
> View attachment 5337404
> 
> View attachment 5337405
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337406


Love this color, and this is my favorite strap.


----------



## beautycase

My First Lady dior! It’s a lady Dior Mini from 2015


----------



## ps04997

Dior Lady Art #6


----------



## pandasnow

Did a thing yesterday!
This is my first very high-end splurge on a luxury bag so I am still feeling a bit shaky!
Chose the Small Lady Dior over a seasonal Chanel bag (I will probably save up for a classic). Hoping to use this bag for decades!


----------



## MoreBagsPlease

Finally I decided to get Mini Lady Dior in perle gris opaline , after dilema with ABCdior in Grey and cloud blue. I think the mini size can be wear day and evening even to a formal occassion.
so happy!


----------



## ehy210

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## XCCX

ps04997 said:


> Dior Lady Art #6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338275


I lobe this one so much especially that it was designed by a Saudi lady (I’m from Saudi Arabia) and has an Arabic logo   congratulations!


----------



## XCCX

MoreBagsPlease said:


> Finally I decided to get Mini Lady Dior in perle gris opaline , after dilema with ABCdior in Grey and cloud blue. I think the mini size can be wear day and evening even to a formal occassion.
> so happy!


We are bag twins! I love the versatility of the mini size and in my opinion, this shade is the prettiest gray from Dior!


----------



## gummsum

I’m on a lady Dior kick. Introducing medium lady Dior patent leather all black hardware ! Went for the medium since patent leather is a bit stiff


----------



## averagejoe

gummsum said:


> I’m on a lady Dior kick. Introducing medium lady Dior patent leather all black hardware ! Went for the medium since patent leather is a bit stiff
> 
> View attachment 5345130


This is one of my favourites!!! Congratulations!


----------



## roxta

@averagejoe Question for you: Are the newer medium LDs more structured than older ones? I noticed that the current and more recent LDs have an extra row of stitching around the edges that older ones don't, or at least those I've seen from pre-loved sites. Was this added to strengthen the edges so they stay "sharper" and don't lose their shape as much?


----------



## averagejoe

roxta said:


> @averagejoe Question for you: Are the newer medium LDs more structured than older ones? I noticed that the current and more recent LDs have an extra row of stitching around the edges that older ones don't, or at least those I've seen from pre-loved sites. Was this added to strengthen the edges so they stay "sharper" and don't lose their shape as much?
> 
> View attachment 5347641


The older Lady Dior bags had inside-out construction which meant that the front and side panels were stitched together on the inside. This made the Lady Dior look softer in appearance, and less able to maintain its structure. They started stitching it on the outside in 2012.


----------



## roxta

averagejoe said:


> The older Lady Dior bags had inside-out construction which meant that the front and side panels were stitched together on the inside. This made the Lady Dior look softer in appearance, and less able to maintain its structure. They started stitching it on the outside in 2012.


Wow, good to know. Thanks for this info. I'm hoping to buy a pre-loved LD this year and was wondering why I was seeing two different versions in the stitching. I will definitely keep this in mind when I shop.


----------



## starless.eyes.

Does anyone have a medium lady dior bag liner/ shaper that they love? I’d like to help maintain the shape of my bag if possible


----------



## BorntoRunandShop

starless.eyes. said:


> Does anyone have a medium lady dior bag liner/ shaper that they love? I’d like to help maintain the shape of my bag if possible


I find the medium lady dior bag holds up well and don’t need an insert!


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

pop by the store yesterday and was hoping to get a glimpse of the new SS22 green lady dior but apparently all the colours were sold out. My SA took out the calfskin LD and said that it will only be launch on 14th. Initially I thought the leather were made of plastic but apparently its calfskin  The bag definitely feels heavier than the regular small LD. I have been back n forth LD for quite some time as I still feel weird that the handles doesnt drop down when sling.

Im still contemplating and wonder if I should wait for the revamp version during FW.


----------



## Gal4Dior

sandycps said:


> pop by the store yesterday and was hoping to get a glimpse of the new SS22 green lady dior but apparently all the colours were sold out. My SA took out the calfskin LD and said that it will only be launch on 14th. Initially I thought the leather were made of plastic but apparently its calfskin  The bag definitely feels heavier than the regular small LD. I have been back n forth LD for quite some time as I still feel weird that the handles doesnt drop down when sling.
> 
> Im still contemplating and wonder if I should wait for the revamp version during FW.
> 
> View attachment 5352601


It's gorgeous! What is the new revamp for the LD, BTW? I wasn't aware of any revamp for FW. So curious! Please share!


----------



## BagLadyT

pandasnow said:


> Did a thing yesterday!
> This is my first very high-end splurge on a luxury bag so I am still feeling a bit shaky!
> Chose the Small Lady Dior over a seasonal Chanel bag (I will probably save up for a classic). Hoping to use this bag for decades!
> 
> View attachment 5338614
> 
> View attachment 5338621


Stunning! Is this light gold hardware?


----------



## Chanel0524

I saw this pop up on fashionphile and snapped it up real fast! It was way less than $1k and is in PERFECT condition.


----------



## BagLadyT

Chanel0524 said:


> I saw this pop up on fashionphile and snapped it up real fast! It was way less than $1k and is in PERFECT condition.
> 
> View attachment 5353320



what an amazing deal!!


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

LVSistinaMM said:


> It's gorgeous! What is the new revamp for the LD, BTW? I wasn't aware of any revamp for FW. So curious! Please share!



averagejoe has started a new thread on it "The Dior 95.22" you can check that out


----------



## Chanel0524

BagLadyT said:


> what an amazing deal!!



Thanks, it was a steal at $660!


----------



## katfaye

Hi! I'm confused between the Dior Book Tote vs the Dior Lady D Lite Bag. Can anyone help me decide which one to get? I am looking for an everyday (day to night) bag.

If the Dior Book Tote new medium, should I get the oblique or the toile de jouy?

If the Dior Lady D Lite Bag, I plan to get the toile de jouy striped embroidery in medium.


PLEASE HELP


----------



## LavenderIce

katfaye said:


> Hi! I'm confused between the Dior Book Tote vs the Dior Lady D Lite Bag. Can anyone help me decide which one to get? I am looking for an everyday (day to night) bag.
> 
> If the Dior Book Tote new medium, should I get the oblique or the toile de jouy?
> 
> If the Dior Lady D Lite Bag, I plan to get the toile de jouy striped embroidery in medium.
> 
> 
> PLEASE HELP



The Lady Dior D Lite has a removable shoulder strap whereas the Book Tote does not. Between the two, I prefer the Lady Dior D Lite as more of a day to night bag since it is smaller (24x20x11cm) than the new medium Book Tote (36.5x28x17.5 cm.)


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

katfaye said:


> Hi! I'm confused between the Dior Book Tote vs the Dior Lady D Lite Bag. Can anyone help me decide which one to get? I am looking for an everyday (day to night) bag.
> 
> If the Dior Book Tote new medium, should I get the oblique or the toile de jouy?
> 
> If the Dior Lady D Lite Bag, I plan to get the toile de jouy striped embroidery in medium.
> 
> 
> PLEASE HELP



Yea i second LD Lite since it has a shoulder strap. It's alittle pricier but at least you have a classic


----------



## k5ml3k

Any thoughts on white Lady Dior? Just got this one and it’s stunning but unsure about the white…


----------



## averagejoe

sandycps said:


> pop by the store yesterday and was hoping to get a glimpse of the new SS22 green lady dior but apparently all the colours were sold out. My SA took out the calfskin LD and said that it will only be launch on 14th. Initially I thought the leather were made of plastic but apparently its calfskin  The bag definitely feels heavier than the regular small LD. I have been back n forth LD for quite some time as I still feel weird that the handles doesnt drop down when sling.
> 
> Im still contemplating and wonder if I should wait for the revamp version during FW.
> 
> View attachment 5352601


I like this diamond Cannage version. Do you like it? If the leather feels a bit plasticky, then it may mean that it is more resilient to scratches and will hold its structure better over time.

I really like the new 95.22 as well, but it looks so different from the Lady Dior. I think the 95.22 works better as a day bag, whereas the Lady Dior transitions better from day to night. I know that the handles don't flop down, but I prefer that, because the bag looks nicer with the handles upright. Besides, if they flop down all the way, then the back handle tends to imprint itself onto the back of the bag.

Have you seen the ultra-glossy black patent Lady Dior? This is one of my favourites!


----------



## averagejoe

k5ml3k said:


> Any thoughts on white Lady Dior? Just got this one and it’s stunning but unsure about the white…


Will you be using this bag often, or rotating it between bags? White bags show dirt more easily, especially around the handles and opening where it is frequently touched. Nothing that a silk Mitzah on the handles won't solve, but you'll still have to be more careful with keeping it clean if you want it to look pristine.

I had a white Balenciaga bag that I parted with. I loved it so much, but I was afraid to even set it down on some restaurant booth seats because they didn't look that clean. The bag ended up being much higher maintenance than I thought.


----------



## a.tsao

k5ml3k said:


> Any thoughts on white Lady Dior? Just got this one and it’s stunning but unsure about the white…


I got the white (Latte) too  
got many compliments!


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

averagejoe said:


> I like this diamond Cannage version. Do you like it? If the leather feels a bit plasticky, then it may mean that it is more resilient to scratches and will hold its structure better over time.
> 
> I really like the new 95.22 as well, but it looks so different from the Lady Dior. I think the 95.22 works better as a day bag, whereas the Lady Dior transitions better from day to night. I know that the handles don't flop down, but I prefer that, because the bag looks nicer with the handles upright. Besides, if they flop down all the way, then the back handle tends to imprint itself onto the back of the bag.
> 
> Have you seen the ultra-glossy black patent Lady Dior? This is one of my favourites!



Yea i do agree it look like plastic that I even doubt my SA when she told me it's calfskin.   I love the look but am still on the fence when it comes to LD and also I have a couple of bags in black. I feel im not "lady" enough to carry off LD 

Personally, I feel the revamped 95.22 might work best for me transiting from day to night. Yea you do make a great point that the handle will imprint itself. Am probably going to stalk on the green LD.

I love the patent LD but patent is high maintenance in humid country where i lived it so it was never on my list. But i definitely enjoy admiring the bag from afar.


----------



## k5ml3k

averagejoe said:


> Will you be using this bag often, or rotating it between bags? White bags show dirt more easily, especially around the handles and opening where it is frequently touched. Nothing that a silk Mitzah on the handles won't solve, but you'll still have to be more careful with keeping it clean if you want it to look pristine.
> 
> I had a white Balenciaga bag that I parted with. I loved it so much, but I was afraid to even set it down on some restaurant booth seats because they didn't look that clean. The bag ended up being much higher maintenance than I thought.



Thank you so much for the input, averagejoe! And for authenticating it  It would def go on rotation and will have a mitzah on the handles; however,  I do still worry about the wear. I was curious how Dior lambskin wears compared to other brands…it’s just so stunning


----------



## k5ml3k

a.tsao said:


> I got the white (Latte) too
> got many compliments!



Oooh is that the name of the color? It’s beautiful! How long have you had it? How was it worn?


----------



## a.tsao

k5ml3k said:


> Oooh is that the name of the color? It’s beautiful! How long have you had it? How was it worn?


I got the black and the white this year  I use the white one more than the black, white goes with everything too ☺ no signs of ware, I try to avoid jeans with the white bag, or I’ll just hand carry her.


----------



## k5ml3k

a.tsao said:


> I got the black and the white this year  I use the white one more than the black, white goes with everything too ☺ no signs of ware, I try to avoid jeans with the white bag, or I’ll just hand carry her.
> 
> View attachment 5355320
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355321


Oh it is so stunning! I love this bag so much…honestly, I feel like the Lady Dior makes me happier than my Chanel Classic Flaps. Just something about it…but really trying not to be a hoarder. The white one is my 3rd and I still want a red one


----------



## kipp

sandycps said:


> pop by the store yesterday and was hoping to get a glimpse of the new SS22 green lady dior but apparently all the colours were sold out. My SA took out the calfskin LD and said that it will only be launch on 14th. Initially I thought the leather were made of plastic but apparently its calfskin  The bag definitely feels heavier than the regular small LD. I have been back n forth LD for quite some time as I still feel weird that the handles doesnt drop down when sling.
> 
> Im still contemplating and wonder if I should wait for the revamp version during FW.
> 
> View attachment 5352601


I just bought this new small diamond cannage version --- my first Lady Dior!  Quite excited about it.  I love the dimensionality of the diamonds and do think this leather type will be more durable.


----------



## ashin121

Just joined the club! First dior bag (mainly a chanel collector). She's sooo beautiful!


----------



## LuckyLady999

Hi everyone! New to TPF, and first post here (though I’ve checked out numerous times). I waited a good while to finally make the plunge, but here she is in all her glory…*my Lady Dior My ABCDior small bag in black with ruthenium-finish hardware*!! ❤️


----------



## nycgirl79

LuckyLady999 said:


> Hi everyone! New to TPF, and first post here (though I’ve checked out numerous times). I waited a good while to finally make the plunge, but here she is in all her glory…*my Lady Dior My ABCDior small bag in black with ruthenium-finish hardware*!! ❤



Welcome, and congratulations on your gorgeous new bag!


----------



## Cherry90

a.tsao said:


> I got the black and the white this year  I use the white one more than the black, white goes with everything too ☺ no signs of ware, I try to avoid jeans with the white bag, or I’ll just hand carry her.
> 
> View attachment 5355320
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355321


damn! so pretty!


----------



## roxta

Does anyone know which year the Minis started coming out with the chain strap? I actually prefer the leather strap so I'm curious.


----------



## Miarta

My red girl.


----------



## sqnsea21

Just bought my first Lady Dior in white (‘latte’) ! It’s gorgeous, but when I took it home I got the nagging feeling that the price of the small is a bit steep given the size, the risk of white getting dirty, and the fact that this bag doesn’t hold its value as well on the second hand market..Dior’s boutique return policy is exchanges only right ? Help me rationalise ?


----------



## kipp

sqnsea21 said:


> Just bought my first Lady Dior in white (‘latte’) ! It’s gorgeous, but when I took it home I got the nagging feeling that the price of the small is a bit steep given the size, the risk of white getting dirty, and the fact that this bag doesn’t hold its value as well on the second hand market..Dior’s boutique return policy is exchanges only right ? Help me rationalise ?


I can't attest to the durability of the white Lady Dior (which BTW is gorgeous, congratulations!) but if you look at resale sites recently, the value of pre-owned Dior bags has gone up substantially, especially in the smaller sizes.  I just bought a new Lady Dior and beforehand thought to look at resale options and it didn't seem to me to be worth it. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## roxta

sqnsea21 said:


> Just bought my first Lady Dior in white (‘latte’) ! It’s gorgeous, but when I took it home I got the nagging feeling that the price of the small is a bit steep given the size, the risk of white getting dirty, and the fact that this bag doesn’t hold its value as well on the second hand market..Dior’s boutique return policy is exchanges only right ? Help me rationalise ?


Personally, I feel like the Lady Dior holds its value better than common perception. The prices increase every year. So much so that I'm looking for a pre-loved one currently and I would pay the original price for a 2012 or 2013 one in good condition - original price as in the same as what it sold for in store at that time (so the original owner could potentially have used it for free this whole time). And I would also pay the same price for a 2010 or 2011 one in good condition, meaning that the original owner would make a profit. 

Yes, there's probably a smaller pool of potential buyers who don't mind a 10 year old bag (or older) but it's a classic after all. If you are willing to hold onto it for a few years and keep it in good condition, I think you might be surprised at how much it's worth secondhand should you decide to part with it.

More importantly, I'm a believer in buying bags that I love and will wear, for as long as possible. Resale value is a minor factor most of the time.


----------



## bbluxedream

So excited and happy to share my First Lady Dior purchase  this colour is just amazing!


----------



## Chanel0524

bbluxedream said:


> So excited and happy to share my First Lady Dior purchase  this colour is just amazing!



WOW! that IS stunning! are you in the USA? what is the price? I wonder if I can find one!


----------



## Mad_la_mans

bbluxedream said:


> So excited and happy to share my First Lady Dior purchase  this colour is just amazing!


What colour is it? Beige? It's gorgeous!!


----------



## for3st

Happy lady is here! Always a black blue gal but just fall in love with this red!


----------



## starless.eyes.

Is it normal for medium lady diors to not come with a swan dust bag? I purchase mine in December at the boutique  but got a regular white dust bag


----------



## BB8

starless.eyes. said:


> Is it normal for medium lady diors to not come with a swan dust bag? I purchase mine in December at the boutique  but got a regular white dust bag


I thought I read somewhere that they stopped giving out the swan dustbag with Lady Diors? I got my LD in January, but got both dustbags. Maybe it depends on if the boutique still has them?


----------



## nycgirl79

starless.eyes. said:


> Is it normal for medium lady diors to not come with a swan dust bag? I purchase mine in December at the boutique  but got a regular white dust bag



My medium LD (purchased in October from the boutique) also came in a white dust bag. No swan, just DIOR in gold.


----------



## roxta

Does anyone know if it is possible to tighten the rings on a LD so they don't rotate as loosely and the handle doesn't swing left-right as much? (I hope that makes sense)


----------



## katg519

Sharing my new small
Lady Dior in Rose des Vents with Diamond Motif


----------



## Ahardiva

bbluxedream said:


> So excited and happy to share my First Lady Dior purchase  this colour is just amazing!


This is absolutely gorgeous - congratulations!


----------



## sqnsea21

Hi ladies! Just bought a white (latte) lady dior in lambskin, and want to keep it in amazing shape as long as possible! Does anyone have any recommendations for taking care of light cannage leather, and/or a leather protector ? It’s my first white bag and I’m a little nervous..!


----------



## teapartyforone

Does anyone know what sort of leather and finish this is called? It looks like lambskin to me, but I've never seen this type of shiny pink finish.


----------



## roxta

teapartyforone said:


> Does anyone know what sort of leather and finish this is called? It looks like lambskin to me, but I've never seen this type of shiny pink finish.
> View attachment 5384125
> View attachment 5384126
> View attachment 5384127


It's odd that the finish is like that because that's ultramatte hardware, so the leather should also be ultramatte....


----------



## roxta

teapartyforone said:


> Does anyone know what sort of leather and finish this is called? It looks like lambskin to me, but I've never seen this type of shiny pink finish.
> View attachment 5384125
> View attachment 5384126
> View attachment 5384127


Actually, if that's the nano size, I have no idea what types of finishes it would have come in.


----------



## Roms5

gatorpooh said:


> Picked up this gorgeous Mini Lady a few weeks before the price increase
> 
> View attachment 4990370


What color is this ??


----------



## Roms5

atlsweetpea11 said:


> My First Lady Dior! Decided to get this steel color because I wanted a grey bag and some of the other houses did not have the shade I was looking for. I’ve always loved the silhouette of the Lady Dior and excited to add her to the family.
> 
> View attachment 5095587
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095642


What color is it .. ?? Medium or small ?? Grey or steel grey ??


----------



## Roms5

Hello everyone.. I will be getting my first lady dior… tried the small which is beautiful size and trendy but still my heart said Medium size .. but confused between 2 colors .. I would be great full if everyone can share their inputs .. First one is grey color and the other one is blush pink.. the color grey is more of a true grey like elephant grey .. the pic looks little different


----------



## nycgirl79

Roms5 said:


> Hello everyone.. I will be getting my first lady dior… tried the small which is beautiful size and trendy but still my heart said Medium size .. but confused between 2 colors .. I would be great full if everyone can share their inputs .. First one is grey color and the other one is blush pink.. the color grey is more of a true grey like elephant grey .. the pic looks little different



Two beautiful options! Which color would work better with your wardrobe?

While the blush is gorgeous, I personally would go with the grey, for it’s versatility. I have the caro in what looks to be the same shade of grey, and it works well with almost everything. Either way, you can’t go wrong - the LD is such a stunning bag. Good luck with your decision, and please let us know which color you decide on!


----------



## Prada Prince

Been a while since I’ve taken out my embossed Lady Dior…


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Roms5 said:


> What color is it .. ?? Medium or small ?? Grey or steel grey ??


Small steel grey


----------



## Ruby5

Roms5 said:


> Hello everyone.. I will be getting my first lady dior… tried the small which is beautiful size and trendy but still my heart said Medium size .. but confused between 2 colors .. I would be great full if everyone can share their inputs .. First one is grey color and the other one is blush pink.. the color grey is more of a true grey like elephant grey .. the pic looks little different


Both are gorgeous! Also look at your shoes/belts. I have lots of beige/dark tan boots/shoes/belts & wear lots of navy (grey is better that way). But when I bought my first lady dior (a few years ago), I fell in love with the pale pink & bought that color. (I had a similar grey vs pink dilemma). I don‘t regret it, but it took a while to find coordinating shoes, etc. This blush shade does look easier to match than mine, though.


----------



## ehy210

Roms5 said:


> Hello everyone.. I will be getting my first lady dior… tried the small which is beautiful size and trendy but still my heart said Medium size .. but confused between 2 colors .. I would be great full if everyone can share their inputs .. First one is grey color and the other one is blush pink.. the color grey is more of a true grey like elephant grey .. the pic looks little different



The blush pink is gorgeous on you! I think it stands out more. In terms of versatility, it’s probably not as versatile as the gray but you can just reach for a black bag instead on those days.


----------



## Roms5

Hello everyone I did bring the grey lady dior home but some how still indecisive… do the grey color eventually turn like dirty or yellowish .. please share your views .. Attaching the pic .. also the below link is for all the color options in medium size currently available .. what do u think about the dark blue as an option ??






						Dior
					






					www.dior.com


----------



## michi_chi

I had been on the fence for some time but I absolutely loved the diamond motif cannage. I noticed this wasn't a style in the Fall 2022 collection so decided to go with the classic matte black Medium Lady


----------



## Struck by Designer Cupid

Hi I’m really wanting to get a Lady Dior D-lite but I’m worried that it may look too casual and I’d want to be able to use it for evening wear as well as day time. Does anyone own one and how does it transition from day to night? Would you choose it over a leather lady Dior? Thanks


----------



## XCCX

Did anyone see the new beige shade? Called natural on the website?


----------



## LavenderIce

Struck by Designer Cupid said:


> Hi I’m really wanting to get a Lady Dior D-lite but I’m worried that it may look too casual and I’d want to be able to use it for evening wear as well as day time. Does anyone own one and how does it transition from day to night? Would you choose it over a leather lady Dior? Thanks



I think it depends on the fabrication you choose. A few people posted here one that had gold in the thread (can't remember the name of it,) which I think can transition to evening more so than cannage, toile de jouy and other prints.


----------



## LavenderIce

XCCX said:


> Did anyone see the new beige shade? Called natural on the website?



I just looked at the website. It looks nice and very pretty with champagne hardware! Kind of like a shade between latte and warm taupe?


----------



## wzy21

c


LavenderIce said:


> I just looked at the website. It looks nice and very pretty with champagne hardware! Kind of like a shade between latte and warm taupe?


curious as to the difference between natural and the previous light beige


----------



## XCCX

LavenderIce said:


> I just looked at the website. It looks nice and very pretty with champagne hardware! Kind of like a shade between latte and warm taupe?


I felt it’s between latte and the previous beige, it looked like a light beige/off white to me.. it’s tempting because I prefer the regular logo on it vs. the enamel one on the other beige..


----------



## XCCX

wzy21 said:


> c
> 
> curious as to the difference between natural and the previous light beige


Me too! I love that it has the regular logo!


----------



## wzy21

XCCX said:


> I felt it’s between latte and the previous beige, it looked like a light beige/off white to me.. it’s tempting because I prefer the regular logo on it vs. the enamel one on the other beige..


it looked like a light beige/off white to me too when i viewed it on my laptop but when i viewed it on my phone it looked more yellow/beige and pretty similar to the previous light beige. guess will have to see it in the store to figure out what the colour actually looks like.


----------



## XCCX

Looks like a cool toned light beige..


----------



## nycgirl79

XCCX said:


> Looks like a cool toned light beige..
> 
> View attachment 5395723
> View attachment 5395724
> View attachment 5395725



What a beautiful shade!! I much prefer this over the beiges with yellow undertones.


----------



## TinyB

michi_chi said:


> I had been on the fence for some time but I absolutely loved the diamond motif cannage. I noticed this wasn't a style in the Fall 2022 collection so decided to go with the classic matte black Medium Lady
> 
> View attachment 5395352


Love this effortlessly chic beauty 

I've been waiting for a perfect embroidered lady dior in the mini size. But this diamond motif might be the one!


----------



## wzy21

XCCX said:


> Looks like a cool toned light beige..
> 
> View attachment 5395723
> View attachment 5395724
> View attachment 5395725


saw it in the store, your previous description is quite accurate sort of between latte and the previous light beige. its actually pretty similar to the previous light beige but with less yellow undertone, more like a sand colour. its a really nice neutral colour. not as dark as in these photos though.


----------



## XCCX

wzy21 said:


> saw it in the store, your previous description is quite accurate sort of between latte and the previous light beige. its actually pretty similar to the previous light beige but with less yellow undertone, more like a sand colour. its a really nice neutral colour. not as dark as in these photos though.


Thank you so much for the update! Appreciate it


----------



## XCCX

Not my photo. Just wanted to share the new fall color


----------



## XCCX

My 5th lady Dior
Small My ABC Dior in black lambskin with champagne hardware


----------



## XCCX

Hello everyone! Does the small size Lady Dior comes in black patent leather with silver hardware? I only see champagne hardware on the website. TIA!


----------



## XCCX

Is Dior bringing back the Lady Dior in grained calfskin??


----------



## hlzpenguin

XCCX said:


> Is Dior bringing back the Lady Dior in grained calfskin??
> 
> View attachment 5405911


Yes I believe in medium only?


----------



## XCCX

hlzpenguin said:


> Yes I believe in medium only?


I only saw the medium on this SA’s page!


----------



## roxta

XCCX said:


> Is Dior bringing back the Lady Dior in grained calfskin??
> 
> View attachment 5405911


Nice to see silver hardware too. Not ruthenium, not matte. Classic silver.


----------



## BagLadyT

Does anyone own this beauty? If so, can you post some pics?


----------



## DoggieBags




----------



## BagLadyT

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 5410002


Wow it’s stunning! Do you reserve it for special occasions?


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

BagLadyT said:


> Does anyone own this beauty? If so, can you post some pics?
> View attachment 5410001


I had been looking to add either this bag or the world map limited edition Lady Dior for a while (missed out when they were originally released).  I was able to find this beauty recently and will post pictures when I am able to.  It's a stunning bag!


----------



## BagLadyT

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I had been looking to add either this bag or the world map limited edition Lady Dior for a while (missed out when they were originally released).  I was able to find this beauty recently and will post pictures when I am able to.  It's a stunning bag!


Do you think you’ll only wear it for special occasions or can you make it work for causal attire as well??


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

BagLadyT said:


> Do you think you’ll only wear it for special occasions or can you make it work for causal attire as well??


I am leaning towards wearing it more for special occasions since I have the black lambskin Lady Dior which I wear casually.  But I think it would work fine with smart casual attire too, depending on how you style it.


----------



## BagLadyT

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I am leaning towards wearing it more for special occasions since I have the black lambskin Lady Dior which I wear casually.  But I think it would work fine with smart casual attire too, depending on how you style it.



I found one in excellent condition for $3695. I’m very tempted!


----------



## DoggieBags

BagLadyT said:


> Wow it’s stunning! Do you reserve it for special occasions?


TY. I don’t use it to run errands but also don’t save it just for special occasions. I think bags are meant to be used. I use it when going out for meals, some types of shopping (not groceries or markets), some types of entertainment like plays and museums, etc. I just avoid taking it to places where things might get spilled on it so no sporting events where beer may get spilled on it lol. I collect embroidered LDs so I have several others.


----------



## BagLadyT

DoggieBags said:


> TY. I don’t use it to run errands but also don’t save it just for special occasions. I think bags are meant to be used. I use it when going out for meals, some types of shopping (not groceries or markets), some types of entertainment like plays and museums, etc. I just avoid taking it to places where things might get spilled on it so no sporting events where beer may get spilled on it lol. I collect embroidered LDs so I have several others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5410526
> View attachment 5410533
> View attachment 5410528
> View attachment 5410529
> View attachment 5410530
> View attachment 5410531


Oh my!! How fabulous!!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

@BagLadyT , here are the pictures.  It's beautifully done with the embroidery and beading.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

DoggieBags said:


> TY. I don’t use it to run errands but also don’t save it just for special occasions. I think bags are meant to be used. I use it when going out for meals, some types of shopping (not groceries or markets), some types of entertainment like plays and museums, etc. I just avoid taking it to places where things might get spilled on it so no sporting events where beer may get spilled on it lol. I collect embroidered LDs so I have several others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5410526
> View attachment 5410533
> View attachment 5410528
> View attachment 5410529
> View attachment 5410530
> View attachment 5410531


Wow, stunning collection!


----------



## DoggieBags

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Wow, stunning collection!


Thank you! I see we’re twins on the giraffe LD


----------



## BagLadyT

Purses & Perfumes said:


> @BagLadyT , here are the pictures.  It's beautifully done with the embroidery and beading.
> View attachment 5410728
> View attachment 5410729


Wow it is sooo beautiful! Do you mind sharing how much you paid?


----------



## DoggieBags

BagLadyT said:


> Wow it is sooo beautiful! Do you mind sharing how much you paid?


From the Dior web site in 2019.


----------



## nycgirl79

DoggieBags said:


> TY. I don’t use it to run errands but also don’t save it just for special occasions. I think bags are meant to be used. I use it when going out for meals, some types of shopping (not groceries or markets), some types of entertainment like plays and museums, etc. I just avoid taking it to places where things might get spilled on it so no sporting events where beer may get spilled on it lol. I collect embroidered LDs so I have several others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5410526
> View attachment 5410533
> View attachment 5410528
> View attachment 5410529
> View attachment 5410530
> View attachment 5410531



Gorgeous collection!!


----------



## luvmydiego

I had no luck earlier getting my hands on a wicker navy medium Lady. Well my SA was finally able to locate one for me and I took her home. Is this just the wicker or would you consider it a flaw? I feel I am being nit picky as its small and rest looks as perfect as wicker can. Any thoughts? May have to zoom but it is a tiny area on top where it looks uneven/chipped? Edited to add another pic of entire front


----------



## Skylover

I added this to my collection.


----------



## lallybelle

The Grained LD is back, what do you think of it?


----------



## averagejoe

luvmydiego said:


> I had no luck earlier getting my hands on a wicker navy medium Lady. Well my SA was finally able to locate one for me and I took her home. Is this just the wicker or would you consider it a flaw? I feel I am being nit picky as its small and rest looks as perfect as wicker can. Any thoughts? May have to zoom but it is a tiny area on top where it looks uneven/chipped? Edited to add another pic of entire front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415973
> View attachment 5415969


If it really bothers you, then you can ask your SA to locate another one for you. If she can't, then keep this.


----------



## averagejoe

lallybelle said:


> The Grained LD is back, what do you think of it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5417775


I really like this! Am glad to see it brought back. I wonder if it will be a permanent piece in the collection, or if it is for a limited run only.


----------



## roxta

lallybelle said:


> The Grained LD is back, what do you think of it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5417775


I like it but I'm more excited to see silver hardware in general coming back (I don't wear gold and for the longest time, everything has been gold, gold, gold).


----------



## 880

DoggieBags said:


> TY. I don’t use it to run errands but also don’t save it just for special occasions. I think bags are meant to be used. I use it when going out for meals, some types of shopping (not groceries or markets), some types of entertainment like plays and museums, etc. I just avoid taking it to places where things might get spilled on it so no sporting events where beer may get spilled on it lol. I collect embroidered LDs so I have several others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5410526
> View attachment 5410533
> View attachment 5410528
> View attachment 5410529
> View attachment 5410530
> View attachment 5410531


LOVE, LOVE all of these and I adore the last one! Hugs


----------



## Itinerantd

Considering getting a medium lady d lite bag. Does the bag ever fall over if both handles are to one side? I heard this happens with the small lady diors but maybe the medium has more weight and balance? Thanks for your help. Hope this is right place to post


----------



## DoggieBags

Itinerantd said:


> Considering getting a medium lady d lite bag. Does the bag ever fall over if both handles are to one side? I heard this happens with the small lady diors but maybe the medium has more weight and balance? Thanks for your help. Hope this is right place to post


I have several medium D lites and they are quite stable. Handles both falling over to one side shouldn‘t topple the bag. your post made me curious so I took one of mine out to play with the handles to see if I could make the bag fall over lol.


----------



## michi_chi

Itinerantd said:


> Considering getting a medium lady d lite bag. Does the bag ever fall over if both handles are to one side? I heard this happens with the small lady diors but maybe the medium has more weight and balance? Thanks for your help. Hope this is right place to post



I've got a couple of Lady D-Lites and I've never had an issue with the bag falling to the side


----------



## Yijingchan

HI ladies, I'm thinking of getting a preloved calfskin lady dior from 2017 pretty good price as it comes with additional rainbow guitar strap as well.
How is the lady dior holding up for the leather and how bad does the DIOR charms scratch or dent the leather?


----------



## mz_tl

Hi! I some guidance figuring out my first Lady Dior. I love the size and strap of the myABC small LD so I am 100% on the size.
Hardest part is the color! 

Black w/ silver hardware - iconic, classic, a forever bag, safe choice
Blush w/ light champagne gold hardware - seeing this bag in the boutique made my heart skip a beat, different than any bag I have


Is the blush color that is currently offered a seasonal color? I feel like the blush won't be back in the next season or two? Whereas the black is always offered? Thoughts?

How did you decide on the color of your very first LD?


----------



## wzy21

mz_tl said:


> Hi! I some guidance figuring out my first Lady Dior. I love the size and strap of the myABC small LD so I am 100% on the size.
> Hardest part is the color!
> 
> Black w/ silver hardware - iconic, classic, a forever bag, safe choice
> Blush w/ light champagne gold hardware - seeing this bag in the boutique made my heart skip a beat, different than any bag I have
> 
> 
> Is the blush color that is currently offered a seasonal color? I feel like the blush won't be back in the next season or two? Whereas the black is always offered? Thoughts?
> 
> How did you decide on the color of your very first LD?


I think the blush has been available for quite a while now but it probably isn't a permanent colour unlike black. I would go for the blush which I think is especially lovely on the lady dior whereas if you really wanted to, you should be able to get a black pretty easily in the future.


----------



## mz_tl

wzy21 said:


> I think the blush has been available for quite a while now but it probably isn't a permanent colour unlike black. I would go for the blush which I think is especially lovely on the lady dior whereas if you really wanted to, you should be able to get a black pretty easily in the future.




Thank you! This really helps!


----------



## xlyasa

My first Lady Dior(small)


----------



## boomer1234

Honestly I’m super surprised that the medium lady Dior is roughly the same size as the b25. I didn’t pull out a ruler or anything. Just eyeballing it (don’t mind the messy sheets)


----------



## mz_tl

xlyasa said:


> My first Lady Dior(small)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5423975


Beautiful color!! Congrats!! I saw this one in my local boutique and it's a stunning blue!


----------



## Penelopepursula

xlyasa said:


> My first Lady Dior(small)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5423975


I have this very bag and I am loving it. It's small but perfect with jeans or even a dressier outfit.


----------



## hmn002

mz_tl said:


> Hi! I some guidance figuring out my first Lady Dior. I love the size and strap of the myABC small LD so I am 100% on the size.
> Hardest part is the color!
> 
> Black w/ silver hardware - iconic, classic, a forever bag, safe choice
> Blush w/ light champagne gold hardware - seeing this bag in the boutique made my heart skip a beat, different than any bag I have
> 
> 
> Is the blush color that is currently offered a seasonal color? I feel like the blush won't be back in the next season or two? Whereas the black is always offered? Thoughts?
> 
> How did you decide on the color of your very first LD?


My mom has the LD in black. Like you said, it’s iconic and classic. Definitely a safe choice. Plus the bag can be dressed up or down. I think her bag is beautiful, but I knew I didn’t want black, so I went for blush. It’s a nice pop of color, it feels more casual than black does to me (I am a casual dresser), and it makes me smile every time I see it.

You can’t go wrong with either one, but based on how you described blush, I’d get the blush. There will always be another black bag, and blush is neutral enough that it goes with a bunch of different outfits.


----------



## xlyasa

mz_tl said:


> Beautiful color!! Congrats!! I saw this one in my local boutique and it's a stunning blue!


I really wasn't planning to buy but when I saw it..I felt it was unique but still very wearable! The gradient is so interesting!


----------



## mz_tl

hmn002 said:


> My mom has the LD in black. Like you said, it’s iconic and classic. Definitely a safe choice. Plus the bag can be dressed up or down. I think her bag is beautiful, but I knew I didn’t want black, so I went for blush. It’s a nice pop of color, it feels more casual than black does to me (I am a casual dresser), and it makes me smile every time I see it.
> 
> You can’t go wrong with either one, but based on how you described blush, I’d get the blush. There will always be another black bag, and blush is neutral enough that it goes with a bunch of different outfits.



Thank you so much for sharing your thoughts about it!  Yes - exactly! There will always a chance to obtain a black LD down the road..but the blush may only come once in my life


----------



## DoggieBags




----------



## mz_tl

Hi! Does anyone have any mod shots of their LD pieces in lamskin or patent cloud blue?
Also, patent leather is growing on me. I used to think it was just only for more dressed up occasions but I find the cloud blue is so beautiful in patent leather! How do you pair your outfits with your patent leather LD?


----------



## Michelle3123

Hi everyone. I am new to this forum and I need help urgently. I can’t post it as of yet but I can definitely reply to threads. I want to buy my very first Dior tomorrow but I am so indecisive. Please help me choose my first ABC or Lady Dior.
I am 5’2 and 120lbs, almost 40yo. Which ABC or Lady Dior should I get? 

Size: Medium Small
Color: Black or Rose Des Vents (or any other recommended colors) - Champagne Hardware for sure
Material: Lambskin, Calfskin or Patent Calfskin

I am attaching 2 pictures only. I can’t find black patent calfskin or rose des vents lambskin. But you guys are experts in these bags so I am sure you guys know the colors and the materials. .

1. Black / Lambskin
2. Rose Des Vents / Patent Calfskin

Please help me choose and recommend me the size, color, and material. It doesn’t have to be black or rose des vents.

Thanks so much!


----------



## evavva

My First Lady Dior in blush  I’m in love. Which Mitzah should I get to match?


----------



## evavva

mz_tl said:


> Hi! I some guidance figuring out my first Lady Dior. I love the size and strap of the myABC small LD so I am 100% on the size.
> Hardest part is the color!
> 
> Black w/ silver hardware - iconic, classic, a forever bag, safe choice
> Blush w/ light champagne gold hardware - seeing this bag in the boutique made my heart skip a beat, different than any bag I have
> 
> 
> Is the blush color that is currently offered a seasonal color? I feel like the blush won't be back in the next season or two? Whereas the black is always offered? Thoughts?
> 
> How did you decide on the color of your very first LD?


I Just bought the blush, I also debated between black and blush. I went with blush because I thought it was more unique and like you said black will always be available to purchase in the future.


----------



## Leena.212

Michelle3123 said:


> Hi everyone. I am new to this forum and I need help urgently. I can’t post it as of yet but I can definitely reply to threads. I want to buy my very first Dior tomorrow but I am so indecisive. Please help me choose my first ABC or Lady Dior.
> I am 5’2 and 120lbs, almost 40yo. Which ABC or Lady Dior should I get?
> 
> Size: Medium Small
> Color: Black or Rose Des Vents (or any other recommended colors) - Champagne Hardware for sure
> Material: Lambskin, Calfskin or Patent Calfskin
> 
> I am attaching 2 pictures only. I can’t find black patent calfskin or rose des vents lambskin. But you guys are experts in these bags so I am sure you guys know the colors and the materials. .
> 
> 1. Black / Lambskin
> 2. Rose Des Vents / Patent Calfskin
> 
> Please help me choose and recommend me the size, color, and material. It doesn’t have to be black or rose des vents.
> 
> Thanks so much!



my opinions:
- Small is a most practical size. 
- i have read in posts here that in certain weather conditions like humidity patent leather can get hard to maintain
- Black color is most versatile color. You don’t have to think a lot deciding on your wardrobe. I have seen the blue gradient in person and it’s gorgeous, if that goes well with you. If you are looking for nude, blush and warm taupe are beautiful colors. I have not seen rose de vents in person. 
- so far i am aware the non patent lady diors are lambskin only. Patent ones are calfskin.


----------



## newblonde

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 5424692


Beautiful. I don’t usually like fabric bags but that is stunning. However, being white I would ruin in it in three wearings.


----------



## DoggieBags

newblonde said:


> Beautiful. I don’t usually like fabric bags but that is stunning. However, being white I would ruin in it in three wearings.


Thanks! I have several of their fabric bags and I think they coat them with something because I haven’t got a stain on any of them yet.


----------



## roxta

@averagejoe Question for you: Have the mini LDs become a little smaller over time? I've been looking at a couple from before 2010 and I noticed there is more of the cannage showing on the sides. Has the bag shrunk or did they make the cannage stitching larger?


----------



## averagejoe

roxta said:


> @averagejoe Question for you: Have the mini LDs become a little smaller over time? I've been looking at a couple from before 2010 and I noticed there is more of the cannage showing on the sides. Has the bag shrunk or did they make the cannage stitching larger?
> 
> View attachment 5439123


There have been slight variations to the width between the last "full Cannage" quilt and the edge of the bag, even on the medium model. The variations do not actually dramatically decrease the width of the bag. I think the modifications make the Cannage pattern look less like it was just truncated at the edge.

Even older versions had an inside-out construction where the edges are stitched together, and the bag is turned inside-out so the stitched seam ends up inside the bag. This softened the appearance of the edges of the bag, and didn't help maintain the structure of the bag as much as the new external seams do.


----------



## roxta

averagejoe said:


> There have been slight variations to the width between the last "full Cannage" quilt and the edge of the bag, even on the medium model. The variations do not actually dramatically decrease the width of the bag. I think the modifications make the Cannage pattern look less like it was just truncated at the edge.
> 
> Even older versions had an inside-out construction where the edges are stitched together, and the bag is turned inside-out so the stitched seam ends up inside the bag. This softened the appearance of the edges of the bag, and didn't help maintain the structure of the bag as much as the new external seams do.


I'm aware that the newer mediums have the additional external seam around the edges, which is really helpful when I'm shopping pre-loved as I can tell at a glance if a bag was likely produced in the last 10 years. But I don't see much of a difference in where the quilting ends between the newer and older models, only the presence/absence of the extra seam. Certainly not enough to make me wonder if the dimensions have changed. 
I actually never really noticed the variations in the minis until recently. The shape of the older mini in my picture is not only missing the extra seam but looks like it was purposely constructed to have a gentle curve in the silhouette rather than straight and boxy like the new model.


----------



## oujua14

Hi everyone, 

Does anyone have this Lady Dior D-lite bag? How is the weight and size? Would you recommend it? Do you have to baby it due to the color? I read in the Dior Book Tote thread please using scotchguard to protect the fabric.


----------



## lovingmochi

Hi everyone! I’m a longtime lurker on this forum and finally decided to make an account because I’m going to bite the bullet on my first Dior bag, the ABCDior in Black Cannage Lambskin.

However, I’m currently debating on whether I should go for the version with champagne gold charms or the version with black enamel charms… What are your thoughts? I LOVE the enamel charms on any other colour (like Fard & Cloud Blue) but I worry that it makes the bag less timeless in black. I know the enamel one is a newer version, but I haven’t seen many photos of it in real life.


----------



## slayer

I like the bottom one with the enamel - it’s modern but classy imo.  In saying that I’m not sure if the enamel chips with constant use - someone here will know how it wears. Either way, you can’t go wrong with a beautiful lady Dior.


----------



## lovingmochi

slayer said:


> I like the bottom one with the enamel - it’s modern but classy imo.  In saying that I’m not sure if the enamel chips with constant use - someone here will know how it wears. Either way, you can’t go wrong with a beautiful lady Dior.



I ended up going with this beautiful Cloud Blue for my first LD. Just couldn't take my eyes off her!


----------



## Devilish_Lil_Panda

Love the classic black lambskin with gold hardware LD but also wanted something more unique. Saw this one and didn't hesitate. She is my first Lady Dior...medium, black lambskin with ruthenium studs and hardware.
What do you think?


----------



## loveluxe1

After years of dreaming of owning a Lady Dior (the SA even had my old address on file from when I bought a Cannage canvas tote from pre-2013), I finally took the plunge for a MyABC Dior. I love it so much! The grey is such a chameleon under different lighting and such a great neutral. Since Covid happened I have been thinking about my consumption habits, and have been editing my wardrobe for timeless and versatile pieces. I have a Black Chanel Boy, a beige/taupe LV Pochette Métis and I have been thinking for the past year that I am missing a grey bag! Now I feel like my bag collection is complete, even without a Hermes and Chanel CF.

It’s sooo expensive for a bag , but this is my once a year big purchase, treating myself for getting a raise at work and for delivering a key signature work project. I don’t know anywhere else to share my joy where people will understand and won’t think it’s wasteful, so thanks for allowing me to share! I would love to see your grey Dior - feel free to share


----------



## LavenderIce

Devilish_Lil_Panda said:


> Love the classic black lambskin with gold hardware LD but also wanted something more unique. Saw this one and didn't hesitate. She is my first Lady Dior...medium, black lambskin with ruthenium studs and hardware.
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 5585118



Very unique! I love the studs.



loveluxe1 said:


> After years of dreaming of owning a Lady Dior (the SA even had my old address on file from when I bought a Cannage canvas tote from pre-2013), I finally took the plunge for a MyABC Dior. I love it so much! The grey is such a chameleon under different lighting and such a great neutral. Since Covid happened I have been thinking about my consumption habits, and have been editing my wardrobe for timeless and versatile pieces. I have a Black Chanel Boy, a beige/taupe LV Pochette Métis and I have been thinking for the past year that I am missing a grey bag! Now I feel like my bag collection is complete, even without a Hermes and Chanel CF.
> 
> It’s sooo expensive for a bag , but this is my once a year big purchase, treating myself for getting a raise at work and for delivering a key signature work project. I don’t know anywhere else to share my joy where people will understand and won’t think it’s wasteful, so thanks for allowing me to share! I would love to see your grey Dior - feel free to share



Congrats on your promotion! Sounds like you got the right bag to complete your collection.


----------



## slayer

loveluxe1 said:


> After years of dreaming of owning a Lady Dior (the SA even had my old address on file from when I bought a Cannage canvas tote from pre-2013), I finally took the plunge for a MyABC Dior. I love it so much! The grey is such a chameleon under different lighting and such a great neutral. Since Covid happened I have been thinking about my consumption habits, and have been editing my wardrobe for timeless and versatile pieces. I have a Black Chanel Boy, a beige/taupe LV Pochette Métis and I have been thinking for the past year that I am missing a grey bag! Now I feel like my bag collection is complete, even without a Hermes and Chanel CF.
> 
> It’s sooo expensive for a bag , but this is my once a year big purchase, treating myself for getting a raise at work and for delivering a key signature work project. I don’t know anywhere else to share my joy where people will understand and won’t think it’s wasteful, so thanks for allowing me to share! I would love to see your grey Dior - feel free to share


Congrats on bag (and promotion). She’s a beauty.


----------



## nycgirl79

loveluxe1 said:


> After years of dreaming of owning a Lady Dior (the SA even had my old address on file from when I bought a Cannage canvas tote from pre-2013), I finally took the plunge for a MyABC Dior. I love it so much! The grey is such a chameleon under different lighting and such a great neutral. Since Covid happened I have been thinking about my consumption habits, and have been editing my wardrobe for timeless and versatile pieces. I have a Black Chanel Boy, a beige/taupe LV Pochette Métis and I have been thinking for the past year that I am missing a grey bag! Now I feel like my bag collection is complete, even without a Hermes and Chanel CF.
> 
> It’s sooo expensive for a bag , but this is my once a year big purchase, treating myself for getting a raise at work and for delivering a key signature work project. I don’t know anywhere else to share my joy where people will understand and won’t think it’s wasteful, so thanks for allowing me to share! I would love to see your grey Dior - feel free to share



Gorgeous! Congratulations on your achievements, and raise, and enjoy that well deserved new beauty!


----------



## fashio_arch

Has anyone seen these Ladies at the boutique?? *__* Wonder if they are limited editions to certain countries


----------



## roxta

Hi, since my thread is closed now, I would like to ask here if any of you have a mini LD with a chain strap that twists? I have authenticated my mini here in the forums and I have no reason to suspect the chain is fake, just defective. I am wondering though how common this is. 
On the left is the chain in question, from my newest white mini. On the right is from my older black mini. Notice the difference in how they hang? Any of you have a twisty chain too, and does it bother you?


----------



## roxta

loveluxe1 said:


> After years of dreaming of owning a Lady Dior (the SA even had my old address on file from when I bought a Cannage canvas tote from pre-2013), I finally took the plunge for a MyABC Dior. I love it so much! The grey is such a chameleon under different lighting and such a great neutral. Since Covid happened I have been thinking about my consumption habits, and have been editing my wardrobe for timeless and versatile pieces. I have a Black Chanel Boy, a beige/taupe LV Pochette Métis and I have been thinking for the past year that I am missing a grey bag! Now I feel like my bag collection is complete, even without a Hermes and Chanel CF.
> 
> It’s sooo expensive for a bag , but this is my once a year big purchase, treating myself for getting a raise at work and for delivering a key signature work project. I don’t know anywhere else to share my joy where people will understand and won’t think it’s wasteful, so thanks for allowing me to share! I would love to see your grey Dior - feel free to share


Dior grey is my favourite. You are right that it can look cooler or warmer toned depending on the lighting. Congrats on your success at work!


----------



## roxta

Devilish_Lil_Panda said:


> Love the classic black lambskin with gold hardware LD but also wanted something more unique. Saw this one and didn't hesitate. She is my first Lady Dior...medium, black lambskin with ruthenium studs and hardware.
> What do you think?
> 
> This is cool because it's such a ladylike silhouette with a completely non-ladylike finish. Best of both worlds.


----------



## XCCX

Bright pink small/my ABC Lady Dior with champagne hardware!


----------



## nycgirl79

XCCX said:


> Bright pink small/my ABC Lady Dior with champagne hardware!
> 
> View attachment 5610989


Such a pretty pop of color!! The LD really is such a stunning bag. Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## XCCX

nycgirl79 said:


> Such a pretty pop of color!! The LD really is such a stunning bag. Enjoy your new beauty!


Thank you! It’s my current favorite color!!!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

XCCX said:


> Bright pink small/my ABC Lady Dior with champagne hardware!
> 
> View attachment 5610989


Umm….WOW! Gorgeous bag. So bright and happy!


----------



## XCCX

XCCX said:


> Bright pink small/my ABC Lady Dior with champagne hardware!
> 
> View attachment 5610989


Received it today!


----------



## pinksandblues

Does anyone know if they’ve changed the feet shape over the years? Meaning, will they change them? I’m considering the bag and have heard time and time again that the feet aren’t conducive for the bag’s balance!


----------



## daisygrl

pinksandblues said:


> Does anyone know if they’ve changed the feet shape over the years? Meaning, will they change them? I’m considering the bag and have heard time and time again that the feet aren’t conducive for the bag’s balance!


----------



## XCCX

Bright pink small Lady Dior from S/S 2022


----------



## emilykj

Hi lovelies! I was hoping someone could tell me what year the medium (zipped closure) Lady Dior started coming with an adjustable strap?


----------



## iskam.mnogo

Hi All! 
I am thinking of getting my first Lady Dior and I watched a few videos on Youtube, but still have a few questions that I would like to pick your brains on. Unfortunately, I live about 4 hours away from the closest boutique, so I can't really try the bags in person. :/ 
I want to get the bag in black with SHW. And I am debating between the medium and small sizes. I think I like the fact that the medium is spacious, without being too big and bulky. I also like the fact that the medium comes in grained leather, which should make it more durable, right? 
What I like about the small is the strap and that it seems to look nicer when you wear it cross-body. 
Could you, who already own the bag, chime in and give me your 2 cents? 
I would really APPRECIATE it! 
Thanks!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

iskam.mnogo said:


> Hi All!
> I am thinking of getting my first Lady Dior and I watched a few videos on Youtube, but still have a few questions that I would like to pick your brains on. Unfortunately, I live about 4 hours away from the closest boutique, so I can't really try the bags in person. :/
> I want to get the bag in black with SHW. And I am debating between the medium and small sizes. I think I like the fact that the medium is spacious, without being too big and bulky. I also like the fact that the medium comes in grained leather, which should make it more durable, right?
> What I like about the small is the strap and that it seems to look nicer when you wear it cross-body.
> Could you, who already own the bag, chime in and give me your 2 cents?
> I would really APPRECIATE it!
> Thanks!


I have the lambskin medium Lady Dior, but have also tried the small, and came close to purchasing it.  I prefer the medium because of the classic size, and also the extra space.  But the small could also easily hold my essentials like mid-sized wallet, phone, keys, mini sanitizer and lipstick.  Both sizes are good options.  Honestly, trying on in person is the best option before deciding on a purchase, but I understand the constraints of not living close to boutiques.   I think the grained leather would be pretty sturdy.   If you usually don't carry much, and prefer crossbody bags, then perhaps the small is the better choice for you.


----------



## jeninhermes

XCCX said:


> Bright pink small/my ABC Lady Dior with champagne hardware!
> 
> View attachment 5610989


Gorgeous combo!!! I love the bright/hot pink!!


----------



## XCCX

jeninhermes said:


> Gorgeous combo!!! I love the bright/hot pink!!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## iskam.mnogo

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I have the lambskin medium Lady Dior, but have also tried the small, and came close to purchasing it.  I prefer the medium because of the classic size, and also the extra space.  But the small could also easily hold my essentials like mid-sized wallet, phone, keys, mini sanitizer and lipstick.  Both sizes are good options.  Honestly, trying on in person is the best option before deciding on a purchase, but I understand the constraints of not living close to boutiques.   I think the grained leather would be pretty sturdy.   If you usually don't carry much, and prefer crossbody bags, then perhaps the small is the better choice for you.


Thank you so much for the feedback!!


----------



## iskam.mnogo

jkim777 said:


> I'm thinking about getting my first Lady Dior - but I can't decide whether to get the classic black lambskin (https://www.dior.com/en_us/products...0-medium-lady-dior-bag-black-cannage-lambskin) or the new beautiful wicker style (https://www.dior.com/en_us/products...natural-wicker-and-blue-dior-oblique-jacquard). Obviously the classic black lambskin is more classic, timeless, and higher resale value (I don't care much about resale value as I don't plan to sell), but the wicker style is so unique and beautiful. I don't mind much that it's a Spring/Summer bag as I have other leather bags I can use for the colder weather. My only other Dior bag is a Black Grained Leather Saddle Bag.
> 
> Thoughts? I'm leaning towards the wicker Lady Dior but could be convinced otherwise... My SA told me that the Wicker Lady Dior is limited with most boutiques only getting one and he showed me a screenshot with only 20 more available in the whole U.S. after only 2 days of being available. That limited availability does make me want it too... hah.


Hi! I was just browsing this thread and came across your post. Could you share your experience with the LD in grained calfskin vs lambskin? Is the former more durable and sturdier? 
I’d appreciate it!! Thanks!


----------



## jk777

iskam.mnogo said:


> Hi! I was just browsing this thread and came across your post. Could you share your experience with the LD in grained calfskin vs lambskin? Is the former more durable and sturdier?
> I’d appreciate it!! Thanks!


I didn't end up getting the leather LD. I got the wicker LD since I wanted something more "fun" as my current bag collection leans very classic. I didn't even know Dior makes calfskin LDs. As far as I know, Dior only currently sells lambskin LDs.


----------



## XCCX

Upcoming Dior cruise!


----------



## fashionista7

Hi does anyone have the bag with ruthenium hardware? I’d love to know how it looks in regular light and how it holds up over the years. does it scratch or tarnish? Tia!


----------



## Kitsune711

Hello!
Does anyone know from personal experience if the Lady D-Lite's pill over time? I was considering purchasing one but if they get all weird and pilly, I might just go the Lady Dior route instead.
Sorry if this is the wrong area for this. I wasn't sure if the Lady D-Lite counts as a Lady Dior model or not.


----------



## redwings

Kitsune711 said:


> Hello!
> Does anyone know from personal experience if the Lady D-Lite's pill over time? I was considering purchasing one but if they get all weird and pilly, I might just go the Lady Dior route instead.
> Sorry if this is the wrong area for this. I wasn't sure if the Lady D-Lite counts as a Lady Dior model or not.


To me, D-lite is the embroidered canvas version of the leather lady dior so yes, it is a lady Dior in a way.


----------



## wzy21

XCCX said:


> Upcoming Dior cruise!
> 
> View attachment 5631508
> View attachment 5631509


Thanks for sharing! The colours look lovely especially the purple (?) Will be fun to see them in real life. Is there any information as to when these will be available in store?


----------



## XCCX

wzy21 said:


> Thanks for sharing! The colours look lovely especially the purple (?) Will be fun to see them in real life. Is there any information as to when these will be available in store?


I still don’t have further information I’m afraid..


----------



## XCCX

Very interesting color! Dior calls it peony pink!


----------



## Miraoosh

Hi ladies! Want to get mini lady dior but cant decide the color!!  i feel like i want to get the latest color peony pink (looks purple is it? Cos i saw above picture in patent.. lambskin not much of a choice only avail in beaded lotus color. Anyone has experienced patent leather before and will there be any yellowing over time? Im scared of yellowing. Any stickiness issue?

Im from singapore so abit dry and some rain.. i store all my bags in wardrobe room no sunlight in no aircon in there either. I store my bags in acrylic boxes. 

Can advise me how to take care of patent leather as this would be my first?


----------



## redwings

Miraoosh said:


> Hi ladies! Want to get mini lady dior but cant decide the color!!  i feel like i want to get the latest color peony pink (looks purple is it? Cos i saw above picture in patent.. lambskin not much of a choice only avail in beaded lotus color. Anyone has experienced patent leather before and will there be any yellowing over time? Im scared of yellowing. Any stickiness issue?
> 
> Im from singapore so abit dry and some rain.. i store all my bags in wardrobe room no sunlight in no aircon in there either. I store my bags in acrylic boxes.
> 
> Can advise me how to take care of patent leather as this would be my first?
> 
> View attachment 5637788
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637789



My sister has been working in Singapore for over a decade. Her old deep red patent Dior develop a sort of stickiness after ten years in its box/out of box/ paulownia tansu despite an air con and chemical dehumidifiers, with the standard cool dark area. She always complains about the returning stickiness after she tried cleaning it with patent leather lotion. It goes off after cleaning and then returns soon after. Degrading patent is something which can’t be avoided.

Unfortunately I can’t help her since I don’t own patent but high heat and humidity are constant issues (mold heaven) in Singapore which you need to consider.


----------



## Miraoosh

redwings said:


> My sister has been working in Singapore for over a decade. Her old deep red patent Dior develop a sort of stickiness after ten years in its box/out of box/ paulownia tansu despite an air con and chemical dehumidifiers, with the standard cool dark area. She always complains about the returning stickiness after she tried cleaning it with patent leather lotion. It goes off after cleaning and then returns soon after. Degrading patent is something which can’t be avoided.
> 
> Unfortunately I can’t help her since I don’t own patent but high heat and humidity are constant issues (mold heaven) in Singapore which you need to consider.


Wow thank u for ur input! Really appreciate it!


----------



## DoggieBags

I’d be careful about storing bags in acrylic boxes in high humidity because the boxes can trap moisture. I live in an area of high humidity during the summer and I put DampRid moisture absorbing tubs in all my closets during the summer. I’m not sure if you have this in Singapore but maybe you have something that works similarly.


----------



## Miraoosh

DoggieBags said:


> I’d be careful about storing bags in acrylic boxes in high humidity because the boxes can trap moisture. I live in an area of high humidity during the summer and I put DampRid moisture absorbing tubs in all my closets during the summer. I’m not sure if you have this in Singapore but maybe you have something that works similarly.





I can’t use these boxes? Oh noooo cos i thought theres like airflow as its not tightly lit.


----------



## wzy21

redwings said:


> My sister has been working in Singapore for over a decade. Her old deep red patent Dior develop a sort of stickiness after ten years in its box/out of box/ paulownia tansu despite an air con and chemical dehumidifiers, with the standard cool dark area. She always complains about the returning stickiness after she tried cleaning it with patent leather lotion. It goes off after cleaning and then returns soon after. Degrading patent is something which can’t be avoided.
> 
> Unfortunately I can’t help her since I don’t own patent but high heat and humidity are constant issues (mold heaven) in Singapore which you need to consider.


I've a similar experience living in a humid climate. My patent lady dior developed that stickiness after 6ish years or so (I also had this problem with patent shoes). Even if the stickiness isn't that obvious to the touch, dust starts getting stuck to the surface making it look dirty. My patent lady dior also then started to crack and peel after around 10 years. This is notwithstanding that it was stored in a cool dark closet with moisture absorbers and in a room where the air conditioning is turned on every night. I've stopped buying anything patent no matter how appealing the item might be. 

On the other hand, my lambskin lady diors have held up very well so far - I would suggest going with lambskin instead of patent.


----------



## Miraoosh

wzy21 said:


> I've a similar experience living in a humid climate. My patent lady dior developed that stickiness after 6ish years or so (I also had this problem with patent shoes). Even if the stickiness isn't that obvious to the touch, dust starts getting stuck to the surface making it look dirty. My patent lady dior also then started to crack and peel after around 10 years. This is notwithstanding that it was stored in a cool dark closet with moisture absorbers and in a room where the air conditioning is turned on every night. I've stopped buying anything patent no matter how appealing the item might be.
> 
> On the other hand, my lambskin lady diors have held up very well so far - I would suggest going with lambskin instead of patent.


Oh wow okay.. i go for lambskin hopefully theres a color i like  i wanted blush but my personal shopper says its sold out all over europe.. and the new colors only in patent peony pink..


----------



## slayer

I don’t own patent Dior but my patent LV all have stickiness and depending on the colour, can develop a yellowish tint. Personally I wouldn’t risk it - it’s a lot of money for a bag that may not hold up as you’d expect it to.


----------



## Miraoosh

slayer said:


> I don’t own patent Dior but my patent LV all have stickiness and depending on the colour, can develop a yellowish tint. Personally I wouldn’t risk it - it’s a lot of money for a bag that may not hold up as you’d expect it to.


So sad.. im lack of choices for lambskin except lotus color.. but its too common color..


----------



## redwings

Miraoosh said:


> So sad.. im lack of choices for lambskin except lotus color.. but its too common color..


More stock should be coming in.
Also, you can ask to look, or be informed of any limited edition lady Diors coming in. The Dior buyer (when I met her in a trunk show) showed me pics of the bags released for the holiday season which will arrive a fortnight or so before Xmas.Might have a color. The initial cruise collection is also trickling in with other colors.


----------



## Miraoosh

redwings said:


> More stock should be coming in.
> Also, you can ask to look, or be informed of any limited edition lady Diors coming in. The Dior buyer (when I met her in a trunk show) showed me pics of the bags released for the holiday season which will arrive a fortnight or so before Xmas.Might have a color. The initial cruise collection is also trickling in with other colors.


Oh is it? She got it from website or how?


----------



## 880

Kitsune711 said:


> Does anyone know from personal experience if the Lady D-Lite's pill over time?





redwings said:


> D-lite is the embroidered canvas version of the leather lady dior so yes, it is a lady Dior in a way.


I have an around the world embroidery canvas LD. I got it when it first came out. It’s one of my most durable bags. Its dark  color hides wear and tear, but hasn’t gotten shiny with age. The off white designs Somehow have not discolored at all. It can go through some drizzle without a problem or through weather conditions where I would hesitate to bring a leather bag out. . Zero pilling. These fabric bags are durable. Even the flap over the top is super sturdy.  The matte black charms re also pretty sturdy, no chipping. JMO


----------



## redwings

Miraoosh said:


> Oh is it? She got it from website or how?


Nope. It was on her laptop. She is a Dior buyer for our region ( as the Dior staff who chooses the merchandise from the Dior HQ stock to sell in the local Dior boutiques here).

She was at the trunk show to get an idea of what we, customers, want to pre-order from Dior cruise collection 2023  and get feedback on what we want (e.g. bigger sizing, more exciting products etc). Then again, I think she spoke to me , and others, because the Dior SAs, stylists and SM are familiar with us ( first name basis). My store is actually a very relaxed and friendly one despite being a flagship one for ladies wear.

If you are a first time buyer, and if you can, go to the local flagships aka the big stores, you get more choices. Small ones don’t have so many. If you have a friendly SA, have a nice chat about what your style is. Gucci, Dior and Hermes have SAs who know what I like and (have a high chance of buying). They contact me when stock comes in or when there are events (aka prelaunch preview).


----------



## lyxxx035

Lady Dior in Blush (left) and the new Peony Pink (right) for anybody who needs a comparison.


----------



## Miraoosh

I really cant find other lambskin i lik


wzy21 said:


> I've a similar experience living in a humid climate. My patent lady dior developed that stickiness after 6ish years or so (I also had this problem with patent shoes). Even if the stickiness isn't that obvious to the touch, dust starts getting stuck to the surface making it look dirty. My patent lady dior also then started to crack and peel after around 10 years. This is notwithstanding that it was stored in a cool dark closet with moisture absorbers and in a room where the air conditioning is turned on every night. I've stopped buying anything patent no matter how appealing the item might be.
> 
> On the other hand, my lambskin lady diors have held up very well so far - I would suggest going with lambskin instead of patent.





DoggieBags said:


> I’d be careful about storing bags in acrylic boxes in high humidity because the boxes can trap moisture. I live in an area of high humidity during the summer and I put DampRid moisture absorbing tubs in all my closets during the summer. I’m not sure if you have this in Singapore but maybe you have something that works similarly.


Ive decided to get cherry red patent still cos all other colors now in lambskin is not what i like. And ive paid my PS in europe cant let him hold my money for too long  can u advise me what else i can do to care for patent?

I will get the damprid thing. Where do i put it? Just a corner of my wardrobe space or beside the bag? Do i clean it after every use? Keep in dustbag and away from other bags?

All my other bags are lambskin and canvas other brands all in separate cubhole and in the acrylic display boxes. Never had patent before, so probably cos i want something unique so bad that i decided on patent. And its too pretty too.


----------



## wzy21

Miraoosh said:


> I really cant find other lambskin i lik
> 
> 
> Ive decided to get cherry red patent still cos all other colors now in lambskin is not what i like. And ive paid my PS in europe cant let him hold my money for too long  can u advise me what else i can do to care for patent?
> 
> I will get the damprid thing. Where do i put it? Just a corner of my wardrobe space or beside the bag? Do i clean it after every use? Keep in dustbag and away from other bags?
> 
> All my other bags are lambskin and canvas other brands all in separate cubhole and in the acrylic display boxes. Never had patent before, so probably cos i want something unique so bad that i decided on patent. And its too pretty too.


I'm not best placed to dispense advice as I've not managed to successfully maintain patent. But yes very important to make sure it is kept away from other items, to prevent colour transfer. I had this issue twice with shoes - beige and light blue patent shoes got stained black because they came into contact with black shoes. This is irreversible - to my knowledge the only option if that happens is to have the entire item stained black. 

I've not actually done research into this, but I sometimes wonder whether overdoing the dehumidifiers / moisture absorbers may cause the leather to become dry and crack.


----------



## Miraoosh

wzy21 said:


> I'm not best placed to dispense advice as I've not managed to successfully maintain patent. But yes very important to make sure it is kept away from other items, to prevent colour transfer. I had this issue twice with shoes - beige and light blue patent shoes got stained black because they came into contact with black shoes. This is irreversible - to my knowledge the only option if that happens is to have the entire item stained black.
> 
> I've not actually done research into this, but I sometimes wonder whether overdoing the dehumidifiers / moisture absorbers may cause the leather to become dry and crack.


Okay got it avoid with other bags.. ive separated all my bags into their own cubholes. Patent keep in dustbags safe?

Any ways to prevent stickiness from happening? I probably get a mitzah to put on her handles


----------



## wzy21

Miraoosh said:


> Okay got it avoid with other bags.. ive separated all my bags into their own cubholes. Patent keep in dustbags safe?
> 
> Any ways to prevent stickiness from happening? I probably get a mitzah to put on her handles


Sorry can't help you there, if I knew I wouldn't have to swear off patent...


----------



## chanelbedazzled

Hi ladies. I recently bought a lady dior in Paris. I was given an authenticity card without stamp and boutique details. Can I check if this is the norm now?


----------



## daisyfair

chanelbedazzled said:


> Hi ladies. I recently bought a lady dior in Paris. I was given an authenticity card without stamp and boutique details. Can I check if this is the norm now?


I bought a Bobby bag from a US boutique last year and its card was blank. So it's not just you.


----------



## lovelet

Hi, just wanted to ask if anyone knows whether Dior allows exchanges in home country if your purchase was bought overseas? My bf bought me the lady Dior in London, but it’s not the color I wanted. Does anyone know if I could bring it to my local (Singapore) Dior boutique and get it exchanged? Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## XCCX

Small lady Dior in blush!


----------



## lovelet

Was wondering if anyone here has a picture of the lady Dior in denim blue gradient?


----------



## redheadinbed

michi_chi said:


> I had been on the fence for some time but I absolutely loved the diamond motif cannage. I noticed this wasn't a style in the Fall 2022 collection so decided to go with the classic matte black Medium Lady
> 
> View attachment 5395352


I also bought the bag, but the small size back I may. 

I’ve seen the “the bag peels” rumors circulating online, but I haven’t had any issues with mine. Have you had this problem on your bag??


----------



## mon_tenuedujour

Mini lady dior in fard/blush! love it to bits. Its such a pretty nude pink shade thats versatile for day or a more formal event. SA suggested me to avoid getting the patent one because it will get sticky if not stored properly..


----------



## mon_tenuedujour

lovelet said:


> Was wondering if anyone here has a picture of the lady Dior in denim blue gradient?


I saw someone carrying it on social media. Saw it in person and its so pretty!


----------



## angelz629

mon_tenuedujour said:


> Mini lady dior in fard/blush! love it to bits. Its such a pretty nude pink shade thats versatile for day or a more formal event. SA suggested me to avoid getting the patent one because it will get sticky if not stored properly..
> View attachment 5658472


Love your shoes! What brand are those?


----------



## mon_tenuedujour

angelz629 said:


> Love your shoes! What brand are those?


Thank you! It is from the brand Rene Caovilla. I believe the name is "veneziana lace ballerina shoes"


----------



## lifewithcoco

Hi Lady Dior owners! I’ve been eyeing to buy 1 for a few months now but haven’t pulled the trigger. Need your advice on the color and size, which color/size would be nice for evening events (dinners) and can be also dressed down to be a casual bag during day time? Thanks! xx


----------



## DoggieBags

lifewithcoco said:


> Hi Lady Dior owners! I’ve been eyeing to buy 1 for a few months now but haven’t pulled the trigger. Need your advice on the color and size, which color/size would be nice for evening events (dinners) and can be also dressed down to be a casual bag during day time? Thanks! xx


If you want only one bag to go day into night then I’d suggest the small size LD in a neutral color, probably black. The mini won’t hold enough things for regular use and the medium is a bit large for evening use.


----------



## SuzanneVuitton

I am planning to buy a my abcdior in the coming months. Is there any intel on when new colours will be released?


----------



## limonchello

Question to those who own mini lady Dior in lotus pearlescen/opaline grey/embroidery: how often do you wear it? Do you find it’s difficult to style? And have you ever regretted getting it?


----------



## hlzpenguin

Posting my first medium LD and my first “white” bag (Please don’t mind the background ).


----------



## mmarks

lifewithcoco said:


> Hi Lady Dior owners! I’ve been eyeing to buy 1 for a few months now but haven’t pulled the trigger. Need your advice on the color and size, which color/size would be nice for evening events (dinners) and can be also dressed down to be a casual bag during day time? Thanks! xx


I have a mini in nude/ rose des vents which I find quite versatile. I wear it crossbody during the day for more casual look and carry it by the handle for evening events. I think small would also work well. It’s quite a formal looking bag but I’m surprised that it works so well with casual clothes too!


----------



## khirad

daisyfair said:


> I bought a Bobby bag from a US boutique last year and its card was blank. So it's not just you.


I bought my Lady in July, I didnt get any card at all.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

hlzpenguin said:


> Posting my first medium LD and my first “white” bag (Please don’t mind the background ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663757


Gorgeous!


----------



## jese1988

My LD in beige and in blush color. Hopefully to add another one in black.


----------



## iskam.mnogo

jese1988 said:


> My LD in beige and in blush color. Hopefully to add another one in black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675471


Beautiful!


----------



## mmarks

jese1988 said:


> My LD in beige and in blush color. Hopefully to add another one in black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675471


Do you have more photos of the blush in different lighting? I was looking for this colour all over France and Italy! They showed me one in London but it looked so much darker, it didn’t look like blush.


----------



## jese1988

mmarks said:


> Do you have more photos of the blush in different lighting? I was looking for this colour all over France and Italy! They showed me one in London but it looked so much darker, it didn’t look like blush.


I have this blush/fard from 2021.


----------



## mmarks

jese1988 said:


> I have this blush/fard from 2021.
> 
> View attachment 5675740
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675742
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675743


That’s beautiful  is that medium size? This is the blush I was shown in London. I’m not sure if it’s the lighting but it looked so dark. I ended up getting the mini lizard


----------



## jese1988

mmarks said:


> That’s beautiful  is that medium size? This is the blush I was shown in London. I’m not sure if it’s the lighting but it looked so dark. I ended up getting the mini lizard
> 
> View attachment 5675761


Love the mini lizard it’s so cute . Mine is in small My ABC and it’s more of a pinkish shade. The current blush that I’ve seen on Dior website is similar to your picture which is on a brownish or darker shade.


----------



## mmarks

jese1988 said:


> Love the mini lizard it’s so cute . Mine is in small My ABC and it’s more of a pinkish shade. The current blush that I’ve seen on Dior website is similar to your picture which is on a brownish or darker shade.


Yes! It seems the current blush colour is more brown and I was looking for a pink blush. The lizard is a perfect colour for me but I do love the cannage style.. might need to get a small cannage in black or something


----------

